# Hammersmith Hospital: Part 44



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

*WELCOME TO YOUR NEW HOME LADIES



HAPPY CHATTING!

XXX
*​


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Oooo I'm first xx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

Dang it, I'm second


----------



## Bea-Bea (Apr 15, 2009)

Thankyou for all your kind words.. I wish you all well xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hammersmith Hall of Fame! From 23 July 2010


Special Thoughts This Week Go To  ​ Little Mrs Sunshine (Early MC July 10)
Emziola BFN 14 July 
Scooter (need a hug hon?)
Twiceblessed (more Kidney surgery needed!)
Pinniforum (MC)
and
Anyone who needs them!

Welcome to our Newest Posters  
Mrs Mossy
Bubble123
Kad0111
shellsavage
lilac1 (welcome back)
Stacy23
Pinniforum
Hammersmithgirl
Ryles33

Those DR/Stimming/on 2ww  ​ Bubble123 ET 20 July 10 PUPO
Ryles 33 ET booked for 9 July 10
Lilac1 DR from 2 July 10
Jane555 Starting April 10
(MNIA Jan/Feb 10)
Happy thoughts?
Becka_0110 Due to start May 10

Next up for Treatment  
Mrs Mossy
Stacey23
Needjustone 3rd June 10
Hotty June 10
Sunflowerem next appointment 27 Jan
Kad0111 1st appt 14 July 10
AlmaMay (welcome back!)
HelenB33
Bunny-kins
Shellsavage Aug 10

Recovering from a negative cycle  
Little Mrs Sunshine Early MC July 10
Emziola BFN 14 July 10
marthah BFN 1 July 10
Helen 6887 BFN June 10
Hammersmithgirl BFN June 10
Kate77 no ET June 10
Nina Jane May 10
Elcfoxy BFN Mar 10
Charlie and Lola BFN Feb 10

HH ANGELS  (please let me know if you wish your angel to be remembered here)

(Pinniforum) Pinni and DH remembering Daisy Bean mc'd at 5 weeks, Jun 2010 
(Loubes) 3 Angel girls Holly Olivia and Daisy born too soon at 22+5
(Lisax) 2 Angel boys born too soon at 24 Weeks 
(Woo and DH) lost twin
(Nikki200 and DH and Angel Adam 
(Scooter) DH and Thomas and Angel Edward 
(TwiceBlessed) MMC 9.5w November 06

Parents to be 

Kirky1 ET BFP 22 July first scan 5/8/10
KimC BFP 9 July First Scan 26/7/10
Loubes BFP 10 June 10 first scan 24/6/10
Scooter BFP 9 June 10 first scan 24/6/10
Lisax BFP 8 June EDD 4/2/11
Capricornian BFP 6 June 10
Vickym1984 BFP 24 May 10 12w Scan 21 July
Pepperoni BFP 25 Mar 10 EDD 30/11/10
Eco Girly BFP 7 May 10
Laura2 EDD?
Carmens EDD?
HazelW BFP 24 Feb BFP EDD 30/10/10 
May2 BFP 12 March 10 EDD 17/11/10 
Gldon BFP 7 Feb 10 TWINNIES!
BlancheRabbit - BFP 3 Feb 10 EDD 11/10/10 ITS A GIRL!
JPSCoey EDD 11 June 10 news??
Christinen BFP 23 Sept 09 news??

ANY UPDATES PLEASE!!!!  
(either you haven't got anything recent on your signature, or you haven't posted for a bit- or I have just missed your posts- Please drop by and tell us/me how you are!)

Homegirl, Sudsy, Jameson777, vholloway1978, Rafs, bobbob,Mimo, naneal, Bozzy, beckic1, Devilinya, dreamermel, Peaches V, Kirsty (Kan), Shania 35, SaffronL, marie #1, JPS Coey, Cookie 66, Supriya, ELC Foxy, Emmab78, beks22, Mnia, mrspickles, kathleenc, happycoach, helenb33, Charlie and Lola, Georginag, Gillydaffodil, Sunflowerem, Cawallinger, Mich08, Natalie.E, RoxyX, Donkey, Gaye, JulieAnne, Wannabemum08, Koko78, Nicola1975, Chrisx, Candistar1, Emlapem, ELondon, Woo, Nikki 2008, and anyone I have missed.

HH Parents and babies!  ​ AdelaideRoo mummy to Jasper born 22 July 10 7lbs5
pushoz mummy to   born 21 July 10
Mackster Mummy to Jagger Grayson Robert and Hudson Baxter Michael 
Born 13 July 2010
Helenff Mummy to Nathan Alexander born 6 July 10
Mighty Mini BFP Mummy to Lucas Edward born 5 July 2010 6lb7oz
Bea-Bea Mummy to Mia Louise and Daisy May born 21 May 10
SarahTM - Mummy to Olive Sabina Katherine born 10th Feb 2010
Ellenld - Mummy to Oliver and Freya born 2 October 2009
Baileybird - Mummy to natural miracle Isabella Bean born 25 September 09 8lb6oz
Jameson777 Mummy to little boy Tyler born 12 June 09
Britgrrl Mummy to little boy details? 
Englishsetter Mummy to Grace and Joseph born 16 July 2009
Sara13 - Mummy to Leonardo born 10 March 09 
JandJ - Mummy to Charlie born 22 January 09 
NorthernFox - Mummy to George and Isabel 26 Dec 08 
biddy2 - Mummy to Nancy born 8 December 2008 
Ali M 7482 - Mummy to Wilf and Maddie born 16 July 08 
Hush - Mummy to Aadil born at 32w 29 June 2008 
Angie - Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
Pooks - Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
TwiceBlessed - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz and Emily (natural miracle) born 22 June 09 7lb 15oz
Lisax - Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
RR - Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007 
Rooth - Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07 
Smileylogo (Emma) - Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
Midlands Lass - Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07 
Britgrrl -Mummy to a girl (P) arrived Sept 07 and a boy (J) born July 09 Ants2 - Mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG) - Mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz and Ben born 2 December 09 9lb
Macca - Mummy to Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter - Mummy to Thomas born 24th March 07 (8b 4oz) 
ThackM (Michelle) - Mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - Mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - Mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz) and Amelia born 09
Shamrock - Mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - Mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M - Mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - Mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol - Mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007

HH LADIES WHO HAVE MOVED TO OTHER CLINICS & STILL POST 

Kdb moved to GRCH due to cycle June/July 10
Gillydaffodil moved to GRCH after BFN with frosties Feb 10
(Mrs)bigfish123 moved to UCH parents of 2 daughters Eva and Darcy born 11 December 09 
Secret Broody moved to UCH but had natural miracle baby boy Max Gabriel on 10th September weighing 6lb 7oz
Pumpkin1 1st appt early Nov 08 now at CRM 
Future Mummy moved to UCH IUI Aug 09 BFN deciding where to go from here...
loubeedood Having tests then doing tx at ARGC- 
Odette Mummy to Jack born 25 April 2009 
Totyu Moved to ARGC May 09 BFN 15 May 09 
yellowrose (Nicky) awaiting appt at Lister 
Natalie.e moving to Lister coord 23 March 
Roxy x moved to lister now expecting 
siheilwli

Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 020 8383 8167
I have trimmed down the list but may have taken off someone who needs to be here! Also please let me know if I have got anything wrong!​


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

whizzing by as tons to do for tomorrows party for E.

Bea Bea great to hear from you and many congrats!
Scooter I hope the bleeding has stopped completely and that you can at least try and get some rest!  lots of   

Kim good luck for Monday

Anything afoot mini?

Pinni    My GP referred me for counselling after my mmc which by the time it came through I was Pg with K....was still useful though as I was very stressed worrying about a repeat.  I found FF very supportive but not so much the local miscarriage support groups as they didnt consider my 9.5w loss late enough to be considered for their support group.  

Thanks for all birthday wishes for me and E.  Hard to believe a whole year has gone by!

Hi to everyone gotta go havent washed my hair in eons and need a bath.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Wow don't we chat  

TB - hope the party goes well

love to all x x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

loubes said:


> Wow don't we chat


Every time I come on FF someone has posted on this thread! And thats saying something....


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

bookmarking


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Thanks TB - Have a great party!!

xx


----------



## carmens (Apr 10, 2009)

HI TwiceBlessed

Can you edit my EDD is 26.11.2010? Thank you 

Hello to everyone

Carmen


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

I was just thinking as I posted last time "we should be about ready for a new home soon"

And here we are!!!!!!!

Have a lovely weekend my lovelies xx


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hello everyone,


Hope you are all having a nice weekend.


Mackster- of course we should meet. I will be in labour ward on Tuesday and clinic on Wednesday next week so if you are coming in we will catch up.


Kirky- ignore the bubbles, i had bubble in my pen also. and like you said, it goes to the top while injecting  


MM- any twinge? glad baby has decided to head south. any moment now. but don't be surprise if you go post date  


Bea- congrats. what lovely names. enjoy your girls.


Scooter- rest, rest and more rest. doctors order!  


Vicky, Capri and Loubes- hope you are ok!Glad to hear scan went well


Kim- good luck for monday.


TB- have a great party with the girls


Afm- hay fever has subsided a bit so may be, just may be i will go to the park today with dh.  had a very long, busy and traumatic shift on Friday. But it was a happy ending at the end of the day.... thank God.  
20 weeks scan booked for wednesday Praying all is well with bubba. and mackster you have to ask for Millie   


May


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey ladies,

Bea - Congrats on your   - beautiful names xx

Kim - hope you enjoy your wine and chocolate! 

Vicky - I must go and get a chat mag, keep forgetting....doh!

May - glad the hayfever is behaving, did you manage the park? 

TB - thanks for HOF update, hope your party for E went well....love your new pics of the girls xx

Kirky - I have had my hair cut since that photo, it is shoulder length now (and sometimes I straighten it)....I'm 5'3 and would say petite but I'm more stumpy  (they only do petite ranges in the shops though so I will go with that).......I'll be the one that looks like I've been dragged through a hedge backwards   Would be good to meet you xx

AFM I'm having a very busy but great w/e!  

Hope you are all having fun   

Em xx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

AHA....You can run by you can't hide!!!!  
Thought you were all just being quiet??Impossible!!!
May...all is revealed,eh?I am only in on Fri-seeing my consultant.Had a v traumatic day in there,last Fri too (I'm sure yours was worse).Silly you know who actually yelled at me...hoping to never ever have to see her again!My consultant made up for it though,and is lovely!The boys are 6.6 pounds and 5.7 pounds at the mo..and baldies by the looks of things  !!
My pelvis is REALLY hurting at the mo-so sitting is nigh impossible!!

Glad your hayfever had subsided hon xx

Have an AWESOME party tom TB...

Bea..I must have missed the thread with your FABBO news..wowsers...sooo pleased for you xx

Emi...love your piccy!!

Vicks me too re CHAT mag....might rip one open xx

Love to KimC,EG,Loubie,Scoots and EVERYONE else...need to stretch my legs!

Enjoy lovely summer day tomorrow..

Mini..it's a full moon-so you might drop tonight...xxx text mexxxooooooh


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Like your latest picture mackster, not long for you now xxx

More brown spotting since yesterday but only on and off and only when I wipe so not overly concerned, have the private scan next Sat as well. Apparently IVF ladies get spotting more often but they don't know why (maybe cos they pump up our lining a lot?)


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Vick - I had spotting at 8 weeks. Somethimes your body tries to have an AF which when it should be naturaly,  i think was what mine was.   

Mack - No the    didn't do anything!!    Wow your boys are biguns! Mine is 6lb 14 full term! (well guestimation!)


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Bea - many congratulations, hope you are all getting on ok  

Mackster - love your latest photo

Goodluck to all our ladies who need it for the week ahead   

Thomas's chicken pox has cleared up - hooray!  I've been finding it very hard to rest but I'm doing my best.  If I walk around too much I get a very heavy/achey feeling which I don't like!  We are off on holiday tomorrow so I won't be able to post but I'm looking forward to lots of good news when I get back.

Mini - lots and lots of luck for the arrival of baby!!    

Scooter


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks hun. Hope you're ok


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Have a good hol scooter, try and rest up   

MM-Ooo 40w today, hope things start happening for you soon


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

MM you need to try hot curry and    to help speed thing up now that you have reached the 40 weeks  . 


Mack- hope the pelvic pain improves. bubbas are really good sizes, really impressive. Will also be in labour ward on friday maybe....


Vicky glad to hear spotting has subsided a bit. praying it stops completely.


may


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

MM, have you got a date to be induced? might have missed that on the previous thread, lost you all for a bit.

Scooter, rest up. Glad the pox has cleared up, happy holidays!

Mackster, when I was 38w Ben was 9lb and I found lugging myself about quite a chore. i feel for you mate 

Vicky, I think ivf girls do bleed more. We are pumped full of hormones,linings much thicker etc than natural pregnancies. why dont we get anything easy?

Ben is loving the paddling pool though Alec not too impressed with Ben doing a poo in it.. luckily we are having formed poos now (all this joy to come girls) so easy to scoop out


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

morning all, i'm just getting ready to go to clinic and have blood test , then i've got an acupuncture session booked so we'll see how it goes, good luck to everyone else with the day ahead,

K
xXx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Whats the blood test for LMS?


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Mrs GG - I can be induced on 9th July    was going to ask for an earlier date but thought i'd try to go myself so i can get into the birhting suite and use the pool.


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Hi all,

Well, Im officially PUPO   

Anna Carby did my ET and I see what yu have all been saying aboutg her she is fabulous!! We now have 2 embies on board and Im so happy I could scream! We have 3 frosties too, so couldn't be more thrilled! Im lying down now, as I have a fearthat they might fall out! If anyone wants to tell me thqt can'tt happen Id be delighted!! Testing on 9th July, nerveracking!



Kim xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

CONGRATS TO our KIM     ..I WAS SCARED they would fall out too hon...probably can't-but I'd still keep legs up for a bit,if you take time off work?Yayyyy..two back in,eh?You might be joining my twins club soon!!

Mini hon..good decesion re birth pool and holding out!!!How you feeling?Soooo excited for you!!1

LMS..good luck for blood test today!

Hiya Vicks..x

May..will keep my eagle eye out for you on Frideeeee.  

I'm all good..just VERY swollen..I look like I have paddles for hands and feet!!  

Mrs GG..love your pool / poo story...yes..all the joys yet to face us girls!!!!

Love to everyone else..I have to go to ze bank now..boooooo

Oh well,at least the ol sun is shining xxx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Oh I hope Ido Mackster!!! Im off work def until Friday 9th which is test date! Had lots of offers from family to come and stay and look after me! Think they are imagining me as an invalid!!!! 

Enjoy the sunshine!!

xx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

How annoying just lost a post!!

Kim   on being PUPO.  I had a conversation with one of the embryologists once about the 'falling out' thing and she explained that the womb is like an envelope and they can move around in there but can't fall out!  I did feel a bit of a fool after I'd asked but she was very nice.  Fingers crossed hun xx

Mackster - loving the new pic, I've got to get a pool....you look so chilled in there.  The boys are great weights, you must be thrilled xx

Mrs GG - so not looking forward to poo and vomit fests, have you got any rose tinted stories   

LMS - hope you enjoyed your accupuncture, have you had your results yet?

MM - 9th isn't too far hun...hope you get the pool though xx

Kirky - how did you get on, I was in an out by 7:20 a.m. so might have missed you altogether.

AFM - I'm ready to go and have just heard back from them.....if all goes to plan with my frosties, I'm going in on Monday for ET!!

Hi to everyone else   

Em xx


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Bookmarking.

Hi to everyone, I'm being rubbish and not doing personals, but hope everyone is OK and not suffering too much in the heat.

AFM, my girl has started kicking properly now, DH even felt one on Saturday night but since then, she stops every time he tries to feel!!


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Thanks Emziola! I can walk then and go to the toilet   This process does turn you a little bit   doesn't it! At least I don't have the full 2ww hey?!!  xx


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Evening Ladies

Kim - CONGRATS on being PUPO. You must be frilled. 3 frosties is great too. Sending you lots of      for the next 2 weeks. I am trying to avoid the bubbles in my jabs... Getting to the end is a bit difficult   

Em - Dont think I saw a stumpy, I mean petite person this morning   . But it is so hard to tell once you are there!!! I was wearing black trousers and a blue and white top, mid length brown hair. There at about 7:30-40 ish. Hope you were able to chill at some point over the wkend. How did today go? fingers crossed you get to have ET for Mon xx

Mack - Your pics are the greatest xx

LMS - Was you wearing a red sort of checked shirt and skirt today? If so, I was standing behind you when you booked your scan for Fri. Was gonna catch up with you outside, but you dissapeared. Then I remembered you had accu. How did your accu go? Who did you see? Was everything ok with your blood test? xx

MM - the 9th will be here before you know it, but I hope you get to go naturally and get that pool. xx

Afm, Had my blood test this morning. It really hurt, was a TOTAL whimp about it   . But on the great side, they didn't ring, so I am in on Fri at 7:20 for my 9 day scan and then another accu session. Been drinking pineapple juice, eating the odd brazil nut and chowing down the protien to get some big healthy follies. That is what they do isn't it?!?!   

Sorry for the lack of personals. Hope everyone is ok and not getting too hot and bothered.

Big love and    to all xx


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Mackster - Your boys certainly are doing well size wise will have to find out how big mine are tomorrow as they were 5lb 2 and 4lb 8 4 weeks ago.

Kim - Congratulations on being PUPO hoepfully the next couple of weeks will fly by

Em - Good luck with transfer next Monday I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.

MM - Hope your LO hurries up and makes an appearance and you don't have to wait until the 9th July.

Kirky - Glad the blood test went well the next week or so will absolutely fly by! 

Mrs GG - THe paddling pool sounds great in this weather. We got given an above ground pool the other year and it was fab the only problem is it had a leak that couldn't be repaired on the air ring so we had to get rid of it.  I wish so much that we still had it at the moment.

Hazel - My DH always says our LOs aren't performing monkeys because they can be really really active and as soon as he puts his hand on my belly they stop.  Poor Twin 2 had hiccups for the second time yesterday and he did manage to feel that. Poor little thing takes after it's mother because it went on for about 5 minutes and that was even with dh saying "Boo" to my bump!

Vicky - Try not to panic about the bleed I had two fairly major ones after I tested positive and one before I tested and everything worked out fine.  It sounds positive that they aren't very heavy.

AFM - Well off to see the consultant tomorrow and not feeling very optimistic.  I think I'm starting with pre-eclampsia, my feet have suddenly started swelling seriously (they were fine on Thursday but been bad ever since), I've gained 10lbs in about 3 weeks and have got a real pain under my right rib which I thought was LO's foot but google suggests it's another symptom.  Hopefully the consultant will be able to put my mind at rest tomorrow or we can come up with a plan.

If I've missed anyone I'm sorry but I hope that you are all well.


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Evening ladies,

Mackster - your photos are great, you look well and relaxed in that pool.  Great weights as well x x

KimC - Congratulations on being PUPO I hope the next 11 days or so go very quickly

MM - Hope the little one makes an appearance soon, i'm so excited for you

Scooter - hope you are well and you've had no more bleeding

Vicky - hope your spotting has settled, only 5 more sleeps till your next scan bet you can't wait

Pinni - hope you are well and have found some support, thinking of you

Capricornion - How are you getting on?

Emziola - great news about ET, lots of       for your embies surviving the thaw I hope this week passes quickly

Kirky - Good luck with your scan on friday, you'll be PUPO before you know it

Pushoz - hope you get good news tomorrow with the consultant

Hello to TB, BR, hazel, Mrs GG, LMS, EcoGirly, May and anyone else in the gang i've missed

AFM - well its my first day back at work tomorrow since i lost the girls and to say i'm anxious is an understatement especially as work is at the hospital that I delivered them at and I haven't been up there since my post natal appointment in January so think its going to be a tough day.  I'm also struggling to sleep with the heat and my hayfever really isn't helping     also tried to get in my uniform today which last week was fine this week however my belly seems to have popped out    or in reality i'm very bloated and i'm going to have to go in tomorrow with the button not fastened on my skirt.  12 weeks can't come quick enough so i can move into my uniform maternity dress   

Love Lou x x x


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

hey kirky, no i had a pair of green shorts and a dark blue top, acupuncture wern t well - i nearly fell asleep lol
had a girl who was very nice and explained everything to mr.
sorry for lack of personals but foghting to keep my eyes open xx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Morning ladies,

Loubes    for work today - I'm sure it won't be as bad as you think it will be.....the anticipation is often worse, though I do understand it holds lots of memories for you too   .  

Pushoz - hope your cons appt goes well today.....get some bed rest xx Your bubbas sound good weights already too xx

Kirky - i must have missed you altogether, I was in and out in a flash......fingers crossed for your scan on friday xx

Hazel - lovely that you're feeling your little girl xx

Hope all you preggie ladies are coping in this heat.

Love to all,

Em xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Loubes - thinking of you today    The first day will be the worst but everyone will be pleased to see you and with your lovely 'news'!


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Loubes-GL at work today xx

LMS& Kirky-Hope everything goes ok for your day 9 scans fri

Kim-Congrats on being PUPO

Pushoz-Hope your consultant appt goes ok. I have been assigned a consultant for now due to be being PCOS, I have Dr Sansussi, who I see on 13th July. Although knowing our trust I doubt I will actually see my consultant, just one of the registrars.

MM-Baby out vibes for you hun xxx

Mackster-Hope you are ok hun

Hi to everyone else xxx

AFM-4 more sleeps until my private scan on sat, so anxious and excited about that, also going to see the new twlight film the same day lol


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Hello Ladies
Hope everyone is well, have been reading but manic at this end with a family emergancy.

Loubes hope your first day goes well    to you.  What do you do? are you a nurse with your posh uniform?

Pushov good luck for your scan hope it goes well.

Em-Not long till ET    for Friday

Kim-Well done on blasto I went to Blasto and loved the shorter 2ww but still felt like a lifetime to wait.

Mack-You always look so laid back and chilled, if we log in can we see more of your twin bump pics?

MM-Hope Baby makes an appearance soon thinking of you!  

Kirky-Hope you get the bubbles out, the bubbles drive me mad especially when I was half asleep trying to prep for DH!

Vicky-Not long to go for your scan? where you going? I saw you in hte mag you look amazing well done you!!

I have my 12wk private scan this week, having our nuchal test on Thurs praying everythings ok as hardly put any weight on and been a stessfull week with our family emergancy!

Sorry to anyone I have missed off xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

GL for your scan Thurs EG and hope everything is ok xxx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi EG, sorry to hear of your family emergency, hope everything is going to be OK
GL for your scan on Thurs xx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

EG..hope your family ok hon.And a big good luck for your scan Thurs.The other bump pics aren't online..but believe me the chilled exterior is fading with every sleepless night   

PushOz..let us know how you get on  today 

Loubes..I bet today goes well for you..let us know you're ok x

Vicks..gahhh my local newsagent didn't have CHAT..your piccy must be making that edition popular!!Sat scan comin up..whoohoo..can you find out flavours yet?

Hiya Emi..x
Hazel..hey babes..so good when you feel em,eh?

Mini..any Braxton hicks?Have you served up your eviction notice yet?That baby of yours is WAYYYY too comfy in there!Have you got the names picked out?
I read my list to my parents this am and they poo poohed everyone of them..ahhhhh  

Scoots..how you doing?

Anyone heard from KD?You out there babes?

TB..hope you all good..

Anyhoo..love to May and everyone else...Mwa xxx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

ps...really excited for you Emi..not long now till transfer day xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Mackster-Nope will be way to small to find out the flavour then I think, the earliest they can is the 12w scan, not that they would in our trust then, or at the 20w scan. We are just gonna have to wait and have a 4D scan in october sometime and find out the flavour then.

I am thinking its a boy, don't know why, probably because everyone around me has had boys so thats what I am used to lol. Plus the old wives tale that you have more MS with girls than boys and mines been v mild lol


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Mack - eviction has been served for 6th July!    We have a girls name but have a selection of boys which we can't decide on. I'm not telling the parents as they will probably poo poo them too. someone i hate has called their dog one of the boys names        No BH yet either!   

Kim - congrats on being PUPO!!!       

Vicki - The earliest for gender scan is 16 weeks, even then i wouldn't trust it!!


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Ooh tell us your names ladies, it's sooo exciting!! xx

MM what's BH??


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

braxton hicks


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

DOH!


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi all just got back from the hospital.  

Mackster the registrar wasn't bothered in anyway about my symptoms.  She was only interested in my blood pressure and as it was normal she said it was fine.  I tried to explain that the swelling had come on overjust 4 days and was told I should expect swelling in the last trimester, I got the same response for my dramatic weight gain.

They scanned the twins and they are measuring 6lb4 and 6lb2 so they are growing really well however they have dropped away from the 90th percentile and on all the readings they are now sitting at the 50th so quite happy.  Well like MM I have an eviction date booked only problem is it's nearly 3 weeks away as the consultant doesn't want to induce until at least 39 weeks so induction is booked for the 19th July.  I think if I last that long I will go mad

Vicky - I agree with MM about waiting until at least 16 weeks to find out the sex it's better to wait until at least 20 weeks for them to be more definitive.  DH was laughing at me because I was trying to have a sneaky look again today but I can't work anything out from the scans especially at this stage.

To everyone else sorry no personals but feel really uncomfortable so off to have a lie down will catch up later.

Pushoz


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

MM..I feel for you hon..xx good move not telling parentals the names yet though!!! Everyone's an expert!!

Emi..Ill give you the full list after they're born..am worried people will comment!  

PushOz..they are FAB weights!Mine are just a little bit over that,and hv also been down regged to 50th percentile!!Good news re blood pressure etc..and get this WE ARE BOOKED in for our elective C on SAME day!!Ha!!!Although,Ill be 38 weeks plus 3 days!!

I am also in house of pelvic pain..so am off to lay down again!! 

Loubes..how was the first day back x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Yea, the 4D scan won't be till I am 22-26 weeks so should be about the right time xx

Pushoz-Glad you got a date, but sorry to hear its later than you had wanted xx Hopefully they will come out by themselves sooner xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Blimey Push, 39 weeks!    You're brave!! 

Em - No names i'm afraid!!!     You'll have to wait!!


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello ladies, hope we all enjoyed the short respite from the heat with the little shower this morning - shame it got so humid and sticky so soon afterwards.

Pushoz, it seems like only yesterday that mad old woman was telling us off in Browns, and it looked like you'd sensitively done your best to cover up your bump, and here you are talking about having the babies!  Very exciting!

Mackster, you too, bet you can't wait to get them out!!  Hope you're pain goes away soon.  It's horrible being hot AND in pain.  You just can't get comfy.

Emz & MM, we know what name we're going to use (unless she just doesn't look like it when she comes out) but have decided not to tell anyone apart from our bestest friend (not even any more family!).  DH told his brothers, who were immediately critical and told him we should call her Rebecca instead.  Which was a possible name but came straight off our shortlist after that (I don't like his brothers!).  Why do people think they have the right to decide, or even have an opinion, on what other people call their children?  We all worked bloomin' hard to get to this point, and we should at least be able to do what we want without criticism.  Grrrrr.  It really winds me up.

Vicky, bought Chat just to see you, you look amazing in the "after" picture, you've done brilliantly!  I bet DH didn't mind either way though.  We've got our 4d scan booked for 27 weeks, seeing as we already know what flavour she is!  Be nice to have it confirmed though.  We're going to a place in Watford - where are you having yours?  Have I asked you that already?

For those who are suffering with the heat, I can recommend getting your hands on a Chillow.  It's a foam thing you put water in, put it inside your pillow case and it draws all the heat away from you.  I've had mine for a couple of years because it helps with my multiple sclerosis, and totally forgot about it this time round!  I'll be using it tonight to get a better sleep!  It's not as comfortable as the pillow on it's own, but for the sake of being cool, I find it pretty easy to get used to.

AFM, I've just eaten my very last ice lolly from my stash and I feel a bit panicky about it, to be honest!!

xxx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Hi HH Ladies!!

How are we all doing today in the cooler weather? Hope Mackster, MM, and Pushoz are enjoying the cooler weather – it has to hit  you girls the hardest?!

MM- Can’t believ you haven’t had your baby yet – I feel it’s a girl!!

Vicky – Your scan has come round so quickly, hope you get a fabulous picture on Saturday

Mackster – love the pic! I was thinking about you at the bank – an hour or so later the news broke that hostages were being held in a bank – glad it wasn’t your bank!!!! Don’t tell anyone your names – they won’t care what  you name your beautiful boys when they first get to hold them! Even if people don’t say anything, it is all in the expressions!

Emz- Hi Again!!

Em – how you doing?

HazelW – Love that your little girl is already winding Dad up! She’ll have him wrapped round her little  finger by the time she arrives!!!

Kirky – How are the stimms going? Hope you have lots of great follies on Friday xx

Pushoz – Glad to hear your consultant wasn’t worried about pre eclampsia. Get your feet up and rest and hope the swelling goes down soon. Fabulous news about your babies weights. 19th July isn’t that far away, they may well arrive a little earlier anyhow!

Loubes – How did your first day go? That must have been such a big step to take. Really hope it was all ok, and they made a huge fuss over you xxxx

LMS – How are you doing?

EcoGirl – Hope you get a great picture at your 12 week scan this week! Sorry to be dumb, but what is a Nuchal test?
AFM: I’m taking it easy and enjoying being PUPO!! The full anxiety hasn’t kicked in yet, Im sure it’ll only be a few more days before it does!  xxxxx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Ladies, I totally get the name thing.....I'd be the same x

Pushoz - glad your appt went well.  The boys are great weights.  Hope the 19th comes round really quickly for you   

MM - great new re your eviction notice   

Kim - how many days after blast transfer do you test?  My family haven't cottoned on that it will be less than 14 days so I'm not going to tell them otherwise to give me and DH a bit of breathing space, they'll all be on the phone otherwise   xx

Vicky - still haven't seen Chat yet, might send DH out for it later, I'm in my pj's already       for your scan on Saturday   

Loubes - how did your first day back go? x

Can't believe the footie is still taking precendence over EastEnders....what's that all about, we're not even in it any more    

AFM - just been to test drive a Peugeot 207 cc, which is really impractical if all goes to plan but thought I might tempt fate.....as it turns out there isn't enough room in the back so that kind of saved me   

Hope you are all well...........might do a rain dance...     

Em xx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Hi emz - you test 11 days after ET, so yep, good idea getting some breathing space;. My MIL is comin to stay wednesday night and won't go till thursday which reduces the likeliness Ill test early. DH is getting the day off friday too xxx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Great, I'll keep that well under my hat.......good plan re MIL, did you do that on purpose?


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

No it is a happy coincidence. Im trying to convinve myself early on not to test early.... we'll see!!!!   xx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Sending the     your way! x


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

I think if I tested on day2 my DH would lock me in a cupboard until the OTD!


----------



## lilac1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi ladies!

Please can i rejoin you all?

Dunno if anyone remembers me but i was posting when i had my 1st IVF cycle back in Feb/March which sadly ended in a BFN. I've got some frosties though so will be starting my FET cycle much sooner than i expected - DR starts on Friday! 

Have kept up with your news though so hi to everyone and a massive congrats to Vicky and Ecogirly!

Sorry for no personals - have to get in the swing of where everyone is at again.

Take care all xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Lilac, I remember you, glad you get to start d/r from friday for your FET xx


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Evening ladies

Pushoz - Certainly does seem to be going quick. Love that your DH tried to scare the hiccups from little one in bump. So cute. Glad your apt with the consultant went well. Little ones are a good weight xx

Loubes - Thanks hun. It's all kicking in that it is real now...   . How did today go? I hope  your first day back wasn't too difficult for you. Did you manage to do that skirt up? xx

LMS - I'm glad that lady dissapeared then, as she would have thought I was    if I randomly went up to her and said 'Are you Little Miss Sunshine?'    Would have looked like a right nutter. We should do that blind date thing, wear a red rose...... lol. I don'r know about you, but I am finding it exhausting. Not sure if it's the jabs What time are you in on Fri? I have my scan at 7:20 and Accu at 8am xx

Em - Thought another lady was you as well and again nearly said hello, but took a second look and thought not!!! 

Vicky - GL for your scan on Sat   

EG - Hope you and family are ok. Was getting near the end of the Gonal F pen and tried to get bubbles out once more, then thought I had broken it, but it had finished   . So decided just to go onto the next one!!! No more bubbles   . Lots of    for your nuchal test on Thur and 12wk scan xx

KimC - Stimming is going ok. Thankfully I haven't had any real s/e, just seem to be exhausted all the time. Had to have an hours kip when I got in from work today! Not sure if thats normal. Getting excited and nervous about fri now   . Hope your 2ww flies by. Stay strong and wait for OTD         xx

Lilac - Sorry to hear about your first cycle, but sending you lots of      for your FET. GL for the start of d/r on fri xx

Afm, got a really bloated bellt at the minute and am absolutely exhausted. Not sure if that is normal around day 6 of stimming. Had lunch with a friend today who knows what's going on and she got all excited about fri and started cuddling me saying 'not long now, we will have a bun in the oven' Grinning like the cheshire cat. Now I'm crapping it as I hadn't really thought about it before, just got on with my jabs and took every day at a time....... All butterflies inside!

I'm off to bed now. Sorry if I've missed you.

xx Love to all xx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Lilac - welcome back to the thread, I remember you, roll on Friday!! xx

Kirky - it's normal for your belly to swell just remember to drink plenty of water.  Hope your butterflies are good ones xx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Hey Kirky! I was exactly the same during stimms, and Ive only just started to fit back in my trousers from it! So, you can probably expect to keep going with the bloating - I didn't apppreciate just how long that feeling lasts for! Water is the key! But I felt quite thirsty during stimms so found drinking an extra 2/3 litres a day quite easy in the end! Hope those butterflies have settled down. This is an exciting time in your life!!!! xxxx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Quick question, was anyone prescribed dispersible aspirin during your tx? Mr Trew is away, and Anna is trying to work it out for me, but no-one seems to know why Ive been prescsribed it? xx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Kim, some people think aspirin increases the blood flow to the uterus and so helps improve response to ivf treatment. Not all Drs go with this theory though and I dont think HH prescribe aspirin as a matter of routine but I think some clinics do.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/329464.stm

Just finished tidying the carnage that is our home in time for viewers coming at 11am. Keeping on top of everything and making sure we are clean and tidy, before leaving the house is knackering!


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Thanks Mrs GG that's an interesting article. Anna can't work out why I have been prescribed it, but is going to call me back later after she has read all my notes. 

Good luck with the viewing


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

welcome back Lilac1 I remember you hun, good luck    , are you still having accupunture?x

Hello to all the other ladies

Not sure who asked me what the Nuchal test was but its the down syndrome test, our trust won't test you if your not over 35 and as im 29 I am having to pay for it which is a little extra on top of the normal scan.

hazel my friends have both been to the place in Watford is it st albans rd? said its good, I went to verulum clinic in st albans which were also very good, they also work at Spire Harpenden which is where I am going tomorrow.xx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

I did EG!! Thanks, Ive heard of that test - my mum had it with my sister as she was 35 (and apparently 16 years ago - that meant you were ancient   !) Just didn't know the name! Good luck!!


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Just a very quick update - my snow babies are being thawed on Saturday! OMG!!


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Woohoo! Does that mean ET is Saturday too? xxxx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

They are trying to go to blast so I am booked in for Monday but if they are not looking so good, they will get me in on Saturday - I'm hoping it will be Monday for a day 5 transfer


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Kim - I asked Mr T about aspirin and he said wouldn't do any harm but never proven to have worked. Supposed to help with blood flow and m/c. I was on 75mg a day. stopped it at 12 weeks. Don't think it did much, but who knows??   

EG - I had my first scan at the spire, harpenden then went on to have 2 more at the one in st A. 

I have to say the one in Watford is renound to make mistakes in the gender scans. It was in the papers    I know one of the mistakes too!!! All along they thought they were having a girl and out came a 10lb boy!!!   
Just make sure they have a proper look!!   

Em - Wooo hoooo


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Thanks MM - Anna Carby has called me back now and said it was a mistake and there is no reason for me to take it. But I kind of wonder should I anyway?!!!

Emz - Hope you get your 5 day transfer


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

KimC -I was prescribed aspirin for my mthfr status (basically sticky blood that my immune testing revealed) by hh. If you don't think you need it - it is just another tablet to take, tho I wierdly love the taste of it! I don't think it dies any harm and as Mrs GG's article says, could be good.

Em, good luck for blasts - didn't know you could do that! You learn something every day ( or rather every minute) on this thread!

Been to see Jenny today, she seems to think I am coping well. Was good to talk to her. Had my final blood tests and hopefully they are back down below 1 now and I can stop being bled!

Loubes, hope your first day back at work went as well as mine. It was good to get back to normality.

Love to all
Pinni x


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Lilac - Welcome back and good luck with the FET. Try and stay positive our first cycle didn't work but our FET has.

KimC - I asked HH about taking asprin as I know quite a few clinics that prescribe it automatically and was told catergorically no. I was really shocked because it wasn't even a discussion it was an out and out no.  I ended up buying soem but then after researching the it ont he internet and talking to other friends who were going through IVF decided against it. 

EcoGirly - We had the Nuchal Fold scan automatically because of it being twins and I was amazed because the midwife at the booking in appointment actually asked if we were prepared to an amnio if we got bad results and if we weren't then we shouldn't have it.  It does make me laugh that once you get to 35 you are automatically classed as over the hill.

LOubes - Hope that work has gone well

Emizola - Good luck for the thaw on Saturday that was the one thing that worried me about the whole process I was terrified that none would survive and then I realised that the 60% success rate was per embryo and not per thaw. Forgot to say yesterday I had a Peugoet 307 CC for a few months a while back when my car was nicked and absolutely loved it one of my BFs has a 207 cc and she thinks it's fab.  The fact it's a solid roof makes it feel like a "proper" car and not a convertible.
  
MM - Not heard that about the place in Watford getting the sexes wrong I suspect a few compensation claims on the way!  My friend had her 4d scan at a place in Hendon, it appears in quite a few of the pregnancy magazines and she was very impressed with them.  Any signs of labour yet?  It's a nightmare isn't it.

AFM well feeling a bit better than I did yesterday as I was really fed up with the thought of going to 39 weeks.  Everyone keeps telling me I won't last that long and I think I have to agree.  I went to meet my mentor mum today, through my twins club, and when I got up to leave I could hardly walk think it must be a positive sign.  Anyway went and had my hair chopped today and it's quite a bit shorter than I planned but it will grow at least it's better than being too long.  Afterwards I went to pick DH up from work and had my car hit luckily I think it's only the wing mirror that's been broken but the guy pulled in quite a way down the road and I had to waddle down the road after him could really do without the hassle of getting it all sorted out.

Pushoz


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Push - No signs, I think you must be getting the same pains down below as me where you can't walk!    I'm so bored with waiting now i want to go back to work!!      

Mr T only gave me aspirin to shut me up!      (and prednislone!)


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

He gave you Pred? I am trying that then for my next cycle!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Yeah, he wasn't too pleased but gave me a low dose only for 2 ww


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey ladies,

Pinni - glad you are getting back on track and your first day back at work went well   

Pushoz - hope you get used to your new hair, I love having mine chopped, especially in this weather.  What a bummer with your car, it will get sorted though even if it is a pain.  Glad you are feeling better today......not long now!! xx Definitely like the solid roof with the CC's, I was so disappointed when I got in the back and realised there wasn't enough room!

Hope everyone is doing well,

Em xx


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Em + Kim - Thanks. I have been drinking 2 litres of water a day throughout and might as well carry a port-a-loo round with me   . Butterflies are settleing, not sure how long for though!

Em - Brilliant news about your snow babies. Sending them lots of     . Fingers crossed for Mon xx

Pinni - Glad your feeling better babe and are keeping in touch. Big    xx

Just a quick one as my last was an essay and I'm off to bed soon. 

Love to all xx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Hi ladies, hope we are all well.

Pinni - glad your feeling a bit more positive   

Em - I'm so pleased that its nearly time for your ET.  I hope they make it to blast for you

Martha - How are you getting on  It can't be long now till otd?  Hope your ok sweetie     

Pushoz - so glad that your consultant appointment went well.  I'm so jealous of your hair cut, we are renewing our vows in October (its the wedding we never had) so i'm keeping my hair long for that hope the next few weeks pass quickly for you 

Mackster - how are you getting on?  I've struggled with the heat so god knows how you push and mm are managing   

Capricornion - how are you feeling?

Vicky - only 3 more sleeps, are you getting excited or nervous or both??

Lilac - good luck with FET

Mini - any twinges yet?  

Hello to LMS, Kirky, EG, TB, BR, KimC, May, Hazel, Scooter and anyone i've missed, hope your all well.

AFM - well its been a tough old week so far, finding it all quite emotionally draining being back at work and i'm absolutely shattered when i get home also had a few    which i hate doing in public but when everyone is fussing over you it was impossible not to.  Its not helped by the fact the DH is away on exercise till next friday so organising tea and sorting general house stuff out is quite a challenge in the evenings.  Roll on christmas so i can start matty leave and hopefully we'll be moving back to devon so a new job will be better then facing that trauma everyday.
Can't remember which of you was asking what I do, i'm a Royal Navy Nurse and my posh matty uniform resembles a large navy blue tent   

Lou x  x


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

loubes... OTD for me was today, another BFN [2x peesticks] - still no AF or signs of AF so i insisted on a blood test for closure... i'll know by the end of the day for sure [my DS was BFN on peesticks till 4 weeks so i'm pinning everything on another miracle result, being realistic this won't happen  ]

love to all the ladies xxx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Morning,

Marthah - I was just logging in to see how you were. Im so sorry you got a bfn. Miracles can happen, I hope you get your miracle xxxxx    

Hi to everyone else, will post again a bit later xxx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Aaw Martha    hope the blood test proves otherwise


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Hello lovelies,

sorry no personals yesterday..haven't been feeling well  

Just checking in to see how you got on Martha...will keep everything    for blood test...we are here for you.Miracles happen often xx

Hiya Loubes,,yah heat making me swell up like a Christmas turkey..and awake all night these days...it's gtg close!!Sorry it's been an exhausting week for you at work..hope it gets better!!

Vicks..i just walked to newsagent (no easy feat)and they only had a special edition of CHAT..couldn't find ye gracing the pages..what pg no you on?

Em..everything    for your ice miracles...bring on Monday xxx

Mini..have you pressed the eject button yet?Am VERY impressed by your patience!!Can't wait to hear your news xx

PushOz..wrote to you on twinnie thread..what a day you had yesterday eh?That bites!!!Let's hope today is calmer..

Hi to Kirky and EG and our Kim..hi there Lilac..welcome back kiddo!!

Hello Mrs GG..how you doin today?

I am approaching my old book publisher abt writing a guide on travelling with twins-let's hope they go for it..xxx

Have a great day y'all xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Martha -      the blood test tells a different story   

Mack - I have no patience but i don't want to be induced either    Hope you are feeling better hun   

Loubes - where are you based? Oooh how lovely to be able to move back to devon!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

sorry cant stop having a rubbish time with various things atm.

Just wanted to send a    and a    to martha. x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Martha   

Mackster-Not in the special edition hun, theres a link a few pages back though to the online version, will find it again later

I'm feeling a bit stressed today. I decided last week that it may be a bit of a better idea to get a temp job until the end of the yr instead of starting this work at home thing self employed as the work at home thing would bring in less money, however finding a temp job is v stressful. I met with a company for a potential temp role on tues afternoon, the agency bloke was out of the office all day yesterday and waiting for him to chase things up today , so I may or may not have a job as of monday. Meanwhile there is a permanent role going at the call centre for the bank I used to work at, which I had wanted to go back to anyway, got a telephone interview tomorrow, but if I do start, especially if I can't start until end of sep due to my hol, I will feel really guilty for just starting then going on maternity leave a few months later (even though they won't have to pay me)


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi Hunnies,

Mackster - sorry you have been feeling under the weather    Hope you get the thumbs up from your book publisher  

TB - hope things start picking up for you soon   

Vicky - don't feel guilty about maternity leave especially if they don't have to pay you, you are entitled to it.....hope your phone interview goes well xx  Is it HSBC call centre, I used to work there x

Mini, Pushoz - any twinges? x

How's everyone else doing today?

Em xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Em-It is yes, when were you there? I was there sep 04 to dec 07. I left because I thought all the phone work was making my balance condition worse, but it wasn't that after all.


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Marthah     like the girls have been saying, miracle do happen.


Mackster- hope you are feeling better? the heat is not helping but not long now  . Hope to see you tomorrow.




Mini- dont worry too much about being late ( i know it is hard) baby will show when he/she is ready. i hope it is soon




Pushoz- 39 weeks is a too much for twins but the consultants knows better. praying you go into labour before that time.


TB thinking of you   




Vicky- praying you sort something out so you can begin to relax.


  to the rest of the gang, Loubes, Kim, Hazel' scooter and Br




AFM, had 20 weeks scan yesterday. all is well with bubba and ......................... its a   


may


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

May congratulations!!!!   How exciting


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

martha - huge hugs for you      i'm      for a miracle for you x x x x


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

May - glad the scan went well and a little boy to look forward to, congratulations

MM - I'm based at Portsmouth

love to all the gang x x x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Fab news May


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

thank you as always ladies for your support, i just had a call from the clinic with BT results, its def all over for us    my ds is sleeping after music class so i've a rare opp to sit and reflect, eat strawberries, watch the tennis and have a good cry... not necessarily in that order


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

martha

good news on the  may x


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Oh Martha i'm so sorry sweetie    enjoy your strawberries and your cry my tears are with you today x x


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Oh Martha -I really hoped you would get good news. You are one of the most +ve ladies on this thread, and it's awful to think of you not getting your BFP. Hope the bit of down time helps you xxx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

to Martha, I'm sorry it didn't work this time for you xx

May fab news your scan went well and   !! xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Martha - so sorry hun     go and get some chocolate inside you!   

May - aww the blue club!   

Loubes - and you did tx at HH??!!   

Vick - Was going to ask if it was HSBC call centre!


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

I was out in Gibraltar when we were first told that we needed IVF, they referred us to a UK clinic and a London clinic was best as all flights from Gib went to London.  So for our first 2 ICSI's I lived in a London hotel for about a week (not cheap)we did think about moving clinic this time around but we felt as we'd already had success to stay where we are.  Its only a 90 minute drive from here to HH depending on traffic x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Thats not too bad, it might of taken us 90 mins in traffic!


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

MM and Loubes - that isn't a bad journey time! It took me 2hrs 15 mins last week on the A40 from Bucks!


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

yeah we had a 3 hour one once but that was because of the time of our appointment, i always ask for late morning early afternoon and we were fortunate that scan day and ET fell on a sunday and for EC it was so early to be there that we missed most of traffic


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Vicky - I worked there a long time ago....around 1998 I think - used to love the cafe across the road.  I left there to go travelling.  Just bought Chat magazine - you must have been in last weeks one....can't belive I bought the wrong one


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Awww thats ok Em,

For anyone who wants to read the article but couldn't get the mag, the links here 
http://www.goodtoknow.co.uk/diet/473987/Losing-it---Chat-magazine---Vicky-Martin

Still no news from the agency about the temp job for next week, I called at half 3 as the agency bloke was about to go in a meeting and was promised a call back by close of business and nothing!!

Got a phone interview with HSBC tomorrow at 3pm


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Good luck with the interview Vicky!

Hi to Martha, Mackster, push, MM, LMS, Loubes, Emz, TB, May, Hotty and all the other gang!

Im having a real wobble. My dh goes away tomorrow for the weekend so maybe that's the trigger. Just lost touch with my PMA and don't really know what's wrong   xxx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh dearest Martha...I've been thinkin of you honey...hope a good cry and strawberry's are helping.
Is it possible to go again?  
Big   's xxx the girls are right..you are our positive force on here..pls stick around xx

May..OMG..I thought for sure you'd have a girl for some reason!!!Are you shocked?  Soo pleased another lad   for my two to play with..if our paths EVER cross!!Hope to sees ya tomrw!Ill be with DH..but we can elbow him away,and hv a coffee if we run into one another.Ill be the fat bird nagging her DH.
I CANNOT believe how many boys are being manufactured in HH..is there some kind of domination/boy lead conspiracy going on there?Now you can go nuts shopping!!

Vicks hand over that link honey..I have just been down to teh shops again (must stop spending money....aghhhhh)and hv become newsagent stalker..still can't sees ya.Good luck with job  saga xx

Emi..haaaa..you got suckered by the CHAT obsession too..I think Vicks quit her job and started work as PR for associated press..selling CHAT to unsuspecting hormonal chicks..  

Mini..my ph will be on during the night,incase ye have any news!!

Hiya Loubes matey..x

TB..you ok honey..wanna talk??  

PushOz..I have taken to eating loads of watermelon for my swelling...and it seems to be working1!

Love to all my other mateys..I hv become local celeb..people keep stopping the fat lady on the street and poking and prodding me! A guy in Tesco just gave me a hug!!

XX

ps.Vicks and Kim just posted whilst i wrote my novel..ta for link Vicks and Kim...we here for you babyoh!Just think of some lovely things to do whilst DH away...cinema,shopping at all the sales,coffee with mates..xx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Mackster   enjoy your celeb status!


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

WOW Vicky - just checked out the link.  You've done so well you must be very proud of yourself


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks hun xx


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Evening ladies, I am absolutely shattered but just wanted to log on to give Martha a massive     

Will post again tomoz after my scan and Accu.

xx Love to all xx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Vicks..just saw it...A-M-A-Z-I-N-G


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Kirky what time is your appointment tomorrow? I am at 7.10 and will probably have on some shorts, i haveb dark hair and it is always tied up xXx


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

LMS - my apt is at 7:20. I'm here early and am wearing green combats and grey vest top. Completely forgot to bring my Gonal F jab, so gonna have to get it here. There are loads of people in this morning, so I'm hiding up by the scan rooms. Why, I don't know!!!!!!!!

Hope to see you xx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Good luck Kirky and LMS for your appts today!Also enjoy your accu Kirky...
Hey does anyone know what you hv to do re your frosties at HH,after a year?Do they contact you and ask for more money?Or do you have to chase them?


xx


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello lovely ladies.

I have just come out and it looks like I will be ready for EC on Mon/Tue...... Ekkkkkkkkkkkk. Right NOW I'm nervous... I have 9 follicles. 5 on the Right (17, 18,14,15 + 13) and 4 on the Left (18, 15, 15, + 15). Even though I think its the other way round, but what do I know!!!! 

LMS - How did you get on babe?

Right, I'm off to get a rip off parking ticket, go for my Accu and then pick up my trigger shot (Massive huge grin on my face). Never been so gutted that my blackberry doesn't to the smileys...

Love to all xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow you have responsed really well kirky, will you find out whether its a sat or sun night trigger later today?

Mackster-Someone said before (can't remember who, sorry) that they send you a letter after a year, but they only do it in june and dec, so sometimes you can get a bit longer than a year free dependant on when you had them frozen.


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

Just a quickie as I am working.

Mackster, they have to contact you before they do anything, every year we have topped our frosties and so paid another fee, but they do have to contact you, the onus is not on you to contact them.

Good going Kirky! Good luck for Monday. Are you feeling ready to pop? I know it's not exactly like having a 30 week old foetus in your womb, but ovaries aren't meant for stretching and I always feel really "full" and ready to have them out (sorry to Mack, MM and all others ready to pop with the real thing!)

Martha sorry to hear your news, we are all thinking of you.

Someone hassling me on work sametime, so better go.

Love to all

Pinni x


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

hey kirky well done you!

i have 13 on right and 9 i think on right bit only 1 big enough atm so have to go for another scan on monday he said ec would prob be wed and they did another blood test so i have to wait and see what to do with dose


mackster they sent us a letter about jan for freezing costs but said as long as it was paid about feb they wouldn't send another reminder

i just saw your earlier message,  prob passed you while i was waiting i had on green shorts and a bright pink top with my fav flip flops lol

xXx


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Vicky - they will give me a shout later to tell me when to trigger. 

Pinni - OMG Yes! I wondered why I have felt so hungry yet SO full at the same time and my ovaries have been aching for the last couple of days....

LMS - missed you. I don't know why, but I always feel really awkward in the waiting area unless I have DH with me! Strange! That's brilliant news about all your lovely follies.GL for ur next scan. Let us know what they say about the dose and blood test results.

Just wanted to say a big THANK YOU to all you loverly ladies. I have been taking all your advice and I think it has helped no end. Don't know what I would have done without you and I'm only part way there!!!! 

Love to you all xx


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Kirky, how did your acupuncture go? I nearly fell asleep when i had mine on monday! not heard anything yet but it is only after 12, i too have a dull pain in my ovaries atm, more so after the scan, but i am drinking plenty of water so hopefully will be ok

xXx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Kirky - that's fab news, here's some smileys for you       

LMS - fingers crossed for Monday - not long now   

Mackster - I was told the same as Vicky by one of the embryologists re your frosties, they will contact you.....mine were frozen in February 2010 but I get them frozen until June 2011 because of when they send the letters out.  They said it is easier to do it that way otherwise they will be sending out letters all the time.

AFM - just had a call from Shadi (one of the embryologists) to confirm they are thawing my 4 embies tomorrow and that I will get a call in the morning if I need to go in but I am hoping that it will still be Monday - wish me luck ladies xx

Em xx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Congratulations on the embies Kirky! Your hard work has paid off!

LMS - Fab number of follies! I got a call with my blood tests about 2pm - nice and quick!

Emz - Cor it's getting close now?!!! Your little snow babies are coming home!

Mackster - How many frosties have you got?

Hi to all you other luvlies...

Feeling better today about things. Hope the PMA is back for a while, didn't like yesterday's tears!


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

Good luck Em. Everything crossed for you for defrosting and blasting......and don't forget to get your (big) O's in while you can!

KimC only a week to go before OTD - yay! Hope you are feeling more positive today.

TB - hope things are a bit better with you now.

Pinni x


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Pinni   I like your way of thinking   

Vicky -   for your scan tomorrow


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

OMG I don't come on for one day and things go mad.

Martha - So sorry that you didn't get the result that you wanted.

Em - Fingers crossed that everything goes well for you and you get ET on Monday as planned.

Vicky - Good luck for tomorrow and enjoy seeing your LO.  Hope that the telephone interview went well this afternoon.  Could you do the self employed job in your spare time that way you build the business up so once you're finished mat leave you could move accross into it?  What sort of work is it?  The reason I ask is I'm a member of a networking group and I might be able to help.

Mackster - What everyone has said about sending the letters out is right we just got the letter from Hammy about DH's little swimmers asking us if we want to freeze for another year.  Like the idea of writing a book about travelling with twins as there is so little out there regarding twins and multiples.

LMS - SOunds like things went really well with the scan just a word of advice keep drinking lots and lots of water.  

MM - Hope you're coping in this weasther when are you due to go and see the midwife/consultant next?  I'm due to see the midwife on Wednesday so I might ask if there is any chance of her doing a sweep to speed things up.

Loubes - Sorry work isn't great at the moment but fingers crossed that the impending move will help to improve things.  

AFM - Well I've had a busy few days.  Basically I was told by my car company to sort my car out myself and managed to find a lovely little garage around the corner how could do the work.  He phoned today and even offered to come and fit the new glass for me at home!  Anyway long story short the motor on the mirror is actually jammed so the car is going to have to go into a garage.  Told him to leave the new mirror in and then at least I can use my car.  Decided will call the car company and get them to sort everything out.

If I've missed anyone I'm sorry but I hope that things are going well for you all.

Kirky - Have you heard when you trigger yet?


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

WOWSERS..busy times at HH!!!
Sorry gang-but have shooting pains in my nether regions-and can't sit very well.
Just wanted to say that I've been avidly reading all of your posts and wishing everyone 
well for ET,scans and EC!!!

May..gutted i didn't get to sees ya in the flesh today..at least we got to chat xxx

PushOz..hope they do the sweep for u!!I saw my consultant today...said i had ALOT of amniotic fluid and they projected to be over 8 pounds and we waiting for scheduled C at 38 plus 3..ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.
Also said no private room for twins at St Marys...boooooooooooo!!
Other than that..all good with the little baldies!!

Thx so much for the advice re the frosties my friends!We have moved house..so will hv to check they hv it!!

Hiya Kimmy..I have 7 ice babies chilling out!!

Mini..you still with us lovely?

Gotta go..I am thinking of u all..but hurts to type xxxxxxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Mackster-Ooo countdown is on then lol

Pushoz-How u feeling hun, especially in this weather? The self employed work was contracting through a specific company and the training is a set 8 weeks 9am-1pm, so couldn't fit it around other work unfortunately. 

Telephone interview seemed to go ok, been advised will hear back tues or weds re whether I have got through to facr to face interview and assesment


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Ahhh Mackster! Ouch! Is that pregnancy in general or twin pregnancy?!!! Hoping I can travel around the world with a twin buggy reporting back to you about facilities available!!! Im cheap too, just give me a job title such as 'world researcher' and Im all yours! Sounds like a fabulous idea, and I would imagine probably very needed. Good luck, hope your publisher buys it xx

Vicky - glad to hear about the job interview. Best of luck with the call!

Hey Push - what a pain about your car - hope it all gets fixed up good and proper for you!

Emz - good luck for tomorrow! Can't wait to hear how your snow babies get on xx

Pinni - I know - this time next week Ill know my fate!    Its a prayer for each embie - if will power could ensure implantation Id feel quite happy! But alas - it doesn't! I can't cope with the lack of control!

Hope you lass' are all well xxxxx


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Evening Ladies

LMS - Acupuncture went well. I wasn't so sleepy after this session, but had a lovely lady doing it. Did HH ring you? xx

Em - Thanks hun. Got my fingers crossed for you. GL xx

Kim - There not embies yet (I wish). They will be by Weds though   . Glad your feeling better babe and not long till OTD xx

Pushoz - We do narf chat, don't we!!! Got the call at about 2pm, will trigger on Sunday and am in for EC on Tue. Hope your car is sorted soon xx

Vicky - Glad your telephone int went well. I'm guessing were not meeting up this weekend anymore?!?!?! Good Luck for your scan tomorrow babe xx

I have slept most of the day... Lazy cow! Came back after scan and got into bed. have been on the phone to my mum lots, she is very excited about next week and went to have dinner at my best mates. Am just waiting for DH to come home from Dublin. I get to keep him for a whole week cos of EC and ET   .

Have a lovely weekend all. Big hugs and kisses to everyone and those I missed.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Sorry Kirky, I had completely forgot till a couple of days ago, will give it a few weeks till I am out of the complete tiredness stage (that does go right? lol) and then will try and make other plans xx


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

That's ok babe. I completely forgot too. I'm not even as far as you and I am struggling to stay awake!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love to all xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

So, scan went well. Bubbs has grown and has a nice strong HB still pics here

http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w302/sweetersongttc/scan0002.jpg

http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w302/sweetersongttc/scan0001.jpg


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Ah Vicky - they're fab! Really glad for you hun xxxxx

Emz - any news yet? xxxxxxx

Kirky - Im wondering about my sanity! I meant follies! But yep - we can call it a prediction for wednesday xxx

MM - Are you in labour yet? Really hope you're feeling ok in this heat xxxx

Hi to everyone else xxxxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Just a quickie, had a txt from Emz just now and she is PUPO, she will post later xx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Wow - thanks for the update Vicky! I thought she might be as there was no post from her xx


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Emz - Congratulations on being Pupo the best place for your embies is exactly where they are now.  Safely inside you getting comfortable.  Good luck hope that the next 2 weeks fly by.

Vicky - The scan pictures are amazing you will get such a shock when you have the twelve week scan.

KimC - Pains in the pelvis unfortunately are a symptom of pregnancy in general not just twin pregnancy. Towards the end the ligaments losen to allow LO out but that then makes your pelvis more movable than normal.

Mackster - Know how you are feeling when I stand up I get real pain in my pelvis and the longer I've been sitting the worse it is.  Mum is coming down tomorrow so I've asked her to bring my grans old walking stick to see if that will help.  I'm shocked that you won't get a private room at St Mary's at my hospital twin and multiple Mums are priority for getting the single bedded rooms.

Have a good weekend.

Pushoz


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Vicky - thanks for updating for me xx

Ladies - I now have 1 x 3 cell and 1 x 4 cell embie on board.....the other 2 didn't survive the thaw and they like to you have at least 3 embies to go to blast, so I was called in today!  My official OTD is 16/07 but they have said I can go in for a blood test on 14/07 because of a previous ectopic.

Will catch up properly tomorrow.....and going to chill on the sofa now

Hope you are all having a great weekend   

Emz xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Congrats Em on being PUPO with your 2 little embies xxx


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats on being PUPO Emz. Only time I ever got a bfp was with D3 embie  - I agree with pushoz, best place for them is in your tummy.

Lovely pics Vicky.

Pinni x


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Whooohoooooooooooooo to Em...   I have a GREAT feeling about this xxx take it easy in this heat little lady!!My boys were day 3 un's..x

PushOz...gosh times are tough when you start needing a  walking stick  ....whose idea was this twin malarkey anyhow?? I have been v sooky all day with DH.Just made him go and get me some more knickers-as even largest maternity ones pinch me now  
I also got him to buy the twins some MORE clothes inc v chavvy England kit!! 
Must STOP this shopping obsession...

Vicks..scan pics are fantastic....

Any news from our MM??I had a missed call earlier..wonder if it was from her?

Off to a fricken dinner party now..love to all my HH mateys xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

No it wasn't from me!!   

My waters went yesterday but no contractions so had to be monitored last night and tonight. If not in labour by 6pm tmorrow then i have to be induced    But whatever happens i should be a mum by mon/tues!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Ps - My wates are trickling so they are still coming out!!


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Em- congrats on being PUPO. sending you lots of sticky vibes

Mini- the water will keep coming until baby comes. Praying you go into labour tonight so you can use the birthing centre. we are all thinking of you  

Push- sorry to hear you are not feeling too good. hope the walking stick will do the trick   


Vicky- glad you hard a good scan. your pics are lovely


Mack- really gutted we didn't meet. was having one of those days at work. as for the single room, you will get one if it is available. like Push said earlier multiple birth is a priority.    
( hope pelvis is less painful now)
Kim , not long now! sending you large dosage of PMA     


Kirky- Fab news regarding follies, praying they get big juicy eggs from them.   


afm- having pelvic girdle pain at this stage!! dont know what will happen during the 3rd trimester  


may


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

MM-Lots of *start labour start * vibes for you for tonight xxxxx

May-Sorry to hear about your pain hun xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

OOH exciting news mini cant wait to hear!
Em great news you are PUPO!!!!!!! I too am a "better in than out" thinker on the embie front having only ever had 2 day transfers!
Welcome back Lilac

Loubes how are you hon?  Must be hard to go back to work I cant imagine. You have made me feel a bit of a fraud as I am stressing a bit as going back to the hosp I had my ERPC on Wed for the first time and was dreading that fact.   where do you work?

Pushoz hope you ok after the bump (car that is) xxx

Hello everyone else.

sorry been awol what with the party and then various medical stuff this week...I have had an incisional hernia diagnosed.  Its a biggie and will need surgery at some point. Seeing consultant on 13 July to try and get a date for it. Stressing a bit as ex has said he will only take 2 days off while I am in hospital so recovery could be interesting.  In the mean time I am off on Wednesday to have my kidney stone blasted.  Not looking forward to it.  Have to go on my own but luckily a friend has offered to come and get me after. 

HAve updated hof so will be available on reply 4 I think it is on this thread soon x 

Im sure it was reply 4 but it is coming up as reply 5....


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Oh how exciting Mini.  You will continually leak water now as the baby is peeing and thats a good thing, its not the nicest feeling is it though  I was leaking all the time when I was in Hospital once Holly's waters broke and before I was induced.  Good luck x 

Emziola - congratulations on being PUPO, they are definately best off with Mummy.  Best of luck for your 2ww sending you lots of sticky vibes x

Vicky - great pictures, glad all is well.  Hope your consultant appointment goes well next week x

TB - I'm in Queen Alexandra hospital in Portsmouth, i'm ok now i've had some time away from it and I got some sleep last night x

Push & Mackster - your both doing amazingly well in this heat and for this stage in a twin pregnancy.  I admire you both just got that final push now and you'll both be mummies before you know it and what fab mummies you already are x

KimC - hows your PMA holding up??  Not long to go now x

May - hope the pelvic pains settle x

Martha - thinking of you   

Kirky & LMS - Not long for you guys now till your next stage I hope your follies are nice and juicy x

Big hello to the rest of the gang

Lou x x x


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Morning my lovelies   

MM....whoohoooooooooooooo  wishing you all the luck in the world!
Cannot WAIT to hear your announcement!!!Bring on 6pm today..unless already happened!What hospital are you in?Do I hv baby brain..hv you already told me?

PushOz..how you doin?I'm not coping and am soooo over tired,as haven't slept at all-itchy/pelvis that won't move and just general aches...sorry for whingey me post!!

May..yes deffo next time honey!!Thx for giving me hope re possible solo room.Dr H..laughed at me when I asked,and said they were for medical emergencies only!!

Loubes..ta for lovely message-have a fab sunny Sunday!!

Kim..sending you lpoads of  

Holy Toledo TB..you are in the wars..eh?Will be sending you loads of   

Hi Em..what you up to today?

BiG   TO EVERYONE ELSE...need to stand up as feel like a whingeing fit abt to occur!!

Byeeeeeeeeeeeex


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Yay! MM I have just seen were in business! Im so excited for you! Really hope you have a good labour - and can't wait to hear you and baby MM are doing well! xxxxxxxx

May - Pelvic girdle pain doesn#t sound fun!¬

emz- Congratulations on being PUPO! So pleased your 2 snow babies made it thru the thaw xxxxx

Loubes - How are you hun? That was a big post - with no mention opf how you're doing! xxxx

Mackster and Push - you're next girls! 

TB - Hope you're feeling ok in general, your really being tput thru it at the moment. Glad you have a supportive friens helping you out xx

Hi to Pinni, Vicky, Kirky, Hotty and all you other HH girls xxxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

MM-Hope things are happening for you now hun xx

Mackster-Sorry to hear about your itches and aches xx

Loubes-How r u hun? xx

Kim-Not long till OTD now hun, hope your PMA is doing well xx

TB-Sorry to hear about your problems hun, hope it all gets sorted xx

Think the next few weeks will go quicker as although nothing this week, got consultant app the week afetr on 12th and then the week after that the 12w scan on 21st.

We are also probably going to go private for the NT scan, as West herts only offer if you are over 35, and although we would carry on as normal with a high risk, it would be good to be more prepared, and they can look out for more things at the anamoly scan if thats the case x


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Go Mini!! Hope its all quick, pain free (!) and a wonderful experience.

TB, poor you. I shant type what I think about him, but glad you have a pal to help out a bit.


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Morning Ladies,

Thank you for all your well wishes and sticky vibes   - I'm going to have another chilled day today before I go back to work tomorrow.  I feel fine (didn't expect not to) but I can't think of anything else - I forgot just how much the 2ww could drive you   and I'm only day 1 past ET  aargh!!!

Mackster - sorry to hear you're feeling under the weather   .....not long now 'til you have those 2 healthy baby boys in your arms xx

Mini - Yours will be the first baby born since I joined this thread - I'm so excited!! 

Pushoz - what a palaver with your car, hope you get is sorted soon xx  

TB -   Glad you've got a great friend.  Will be thinking of you on Wednesday xx

Vicky - your scan pics are great, your pg seems to be whizzing by at the mo.  I totally forgot about the meet today too, we'll have to sort something else soon xx

May - hope your pelvic pain is better today   

Loubes - hope you are well   

Kim - how you doing hun?

Kirky - enjoy your week with DH   

LMS -   for your scan tomorrow, hope your follies have grown some more xx

Hi to anyone I've missed   

Em xx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

May, forgot to say- go see Vinnie at physio at St Marys- she will gv u belt for pelvic pain & a massage! I'll hv to go see her again this week, as pelvic pain unbearable. Happy Sunny day to everyone else! Hope workgoed ok for you tom Emi xx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Oh ladies you are all so so special, i'm ok now i've not been at the hospital for more than 24hrs, i'm slowly catching up on some sleep and my eating and drinking are returning to normal.  Although I still have red puffy eyes but they are improving, I just hope this week doesn't send me backwards again.  Hoping work can find me somewhere else to be based I mean come on its only for 6 months??  Anyway i'm going to enjoy being off today and tomorrow and worry about work on tuesday, in a funny way i'm glad DH is away as i'm not looking particularly attractive with my puffy eyes   

Lou x x x


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Mackster & Pushoz - have you joined TAMBA?


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Loubes - I've joined my local twins club which is affliated with Tamba.  I've found them brilliant.  Fingers crossed they can find you somewhere different to be based for the next 6 months.

Pushoz


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

As you said earlier Push there isn't a lot out there info wise for families of multiples.  Glad you've got something like that x


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Vicky - Your scan pic are great. Showed them to DH and he tilted his head in confussion... I had to show him is was your budle of joy.... lol xx

Kim - Lovin your prediction    xx

Em - Congrats on being PUPO babe. Hope the 2ww goes quickly... try and distract yourself somehow! Sending you lots of sticky vibes. xx

MM - WOO HOO! Hope you get to use the water pool. Cant wait to hear all about you little bubba xx

May - Thanks babe. How you feeling now? Hope your pelvic pain isn't too bad. xx

TB -    Hope all your med stuff goes well xx

LMS - GL for tomoz scan. Let us know how you get on. xx

AFM, I have just done my trigger shot!!! Was really nervous. DH joined me for it, it is the ONLY jab he was with me for!!!   . So ladies tell me all your hints and tips for EC... I can't stop biting my nails. HH said I was second on EC list on Tue.

Love to all my HH lovelies xx

Lou - Thanks hun, doing everything I can to make my little follies big and juicy. My belly is SO bloated!!


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Way to go kirky, enjoy your drug free day tomorrow    You will be going in for EC at about 9am, you will be absolutely fine, the sedation really is great.  If your comfortable pain wise when you come out of theatre get drinking asap as they won't let you go till you've been to the loo.  You should be out by 11 ish.  As your second you won't have a lot of waiting round the procedure takes around 30 mins.  Maybe take a book just incase, DH found there was a bit of a queue last time so he was away longer then expected   .  Otherwise try to relax about it, you've done your bit for now, let HH take over for now x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kirky-What Loubes said. I was 1st on the list, and the next lady got wheeled down about 9am. If you are uncomfortable with any pain after, tell them and they will give you more drugs lol. I needed it as had some bad cramping, but after they gave me the pills I was fine lol

The sedation itself I found lovely, felt like I was half asleep and all dreamy


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

I hope all is going well Mini, can't wait to hear your news


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Morning ladies, hope you all have a great day!   

 with your scan today LMS.....EC's not far away now    

Em xx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Morning everyone,
Kirky - I hope EC went well, looking forward to hearing about all your lovely eggs   

LMS - Good luck for your scan fingers crossed EC is wednesday 

Hope everyone else in the HH gang is well and had a great weekend, any news yet Mini  Don't think i've ever logged on to check FF so much as I have this weekend 

Lou x


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Morning HH girls!

MM - Fingers crossed it's all going well for you xxxx

LMS - Good luck today, it doesn't take long, justr make sure you get some rest when you get home xx

 to all you other HH luvlies!

AFM - Swinging violently from feeling the cycle is working to it's not working. Only have 4 days till test day and Im really getting scared of the unspoken outcome. Please let it be a positive xxxx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

KimC - The swinging from positive and negative thoughts is completely normal for this stage of 2ww.  Don't think i've met anyone on FF yet who hasn't had a wobble, stick with it girl the end is in sight and here is some          until you get your PMA back.

Kirky - any news?  Hope your resting up now x

LMS - how was your scan?

Emziola - how are you getting on in the 2ww madness   

Martha - If your still lurking     thinking of you.  Missing you on here   

Capricornion - how is you and your little bump?

May and EG - how are you both?

TB - gosh your in the wars at the mo, hope all goes well and you get the support you need   

Vicky - how are you hun?

Hope our twin mummies Pushoz and Mack are well, you've been quiet Mackster   

Big hellos to Pinni, Kate, Hazel, Mrs GG, BR and all i've missed in the HH crew   

And of course Mini i'm so excited for you.

AFM - i'm ok enjoying my final day off till tomorrow where I may find out my fate for the 6 months or i'm back on the sick.  Trying my hardest not to worry about it but I am   

Lou x


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Hi Loubes - There's you dishing out the PMA for me, looks like you need some yourself!          

Hope tomorrow goes well and you get the outcome you are hoping for. Thanks foe the gee up, trying to plaster a smile on these worried chops!  

xxxx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Loubes, fingers crossed for tomorrow  xx

I'm already being driven mad by the 2ww, trying to stay positive but can't help but think it hasn't worked......I'll be back on track tomorrow, convinced it has


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Im hating the wait emz, DH wants to test wednesdayand Im not doing it! Need to know the answer - but the right one, no misleading is desired! Keep busy hun xx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Not long now Kim, you can hold out - like you say it's best to get the right result xx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Hiya Loubes honey...I'm here   ..just feeling quite sick-nausea wise and pelvic bone absolutely rendering me mobile-less!!!
Don't mean to whinge..just FED up now..as surviving on 1 hr sleep!! It's so good to check in on my iphone in bed though,and see what you guys are up to.
lou...will send loads of     for tomrw...

No word from Mini yet eh?? Sending you loads of   if you reading this xx

Emi and Kim..I have been on this board for over 9 months now and always get 'a feeling' re BFP's..and I have a GREAT feeling re both of you..as Lou says..stay super positive..that is the only thing to work xx

Kirky...oooh how exciting re EC tomrw....it is truly a special day xx

Hiya Vicks..how you feelin mama?What's goin on with the job situation?

TB..how you feeling?

May..how's the pelvic injury?I am suffering SO bad with it right now,as twinnies both have heads wedged down there!!!Did u book in with physio?

Love to everyone else xx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Mackster - I really hope you're right


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Yes me too Mack   - sorry you are having pains, not too much longer hun xx

Kirky - Good luck for tomorrow       

Will catch up properly later, going round my sisters now for dinner xx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

O)h Mackster I really feel for you, I hope and    that these last weeks pass quickly for you

Kirky - please ignore me and my sillyness your EC is tomorrow not today    think i lost a day somewhere, good luck for tomorrow x

KimC - 4 sleeps or 3 and a half if you do it through the night x

Emz - glad your ok here is some         for you too

Lou x


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Loubes - Thanks babe, I wanna loose a few days sometimes.....  I had a really weird dream about EC last night though?!?!?!?! Am nervous, but will be fine. More worried about the suppository right now   . 

Vicky - Thanks for the advise babe. Am looking forward to the sedation...   

Kim - I can't imagine what your thinking right now, but I am like that already, so think I will be completely    in the 2ww. Try and take your mind off things (I know easier said than done!!!). Hope you're feeling a bit better now. Sending you lots of      xx

Em - Stick in there babe. sending you some      too xx

Mack - Another great pic. Keep going from REALLY excited to really nervous. You guys are def helping with that though   . Not long now, hope your not in too much pain xx


Going to have a lovely Lamb roast tonight with DH and chill. Have got myself some cheesy mags and a purse full of change for the rip off parking tickets!!!!!

Will update you all when I get out. Love to all xxxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kirky-GL for tomorrow hun, don't worry about the pessaries, they are fine

Mackster-Hope you feel better soon x

Loubes-How r u feeling today?

Em-Hope you aren't going too mad yet x

Kim-Normal to be swinging betweens emotions xx

Nothing to report here, next appt is consultant next tuesday (re my pcos i think?)


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi Ladies, lots to catch up on so I apologise in advance if I forget anyone!

Mini - Really excited for you!  I hope everything is going smoothly 

Martha - so sorry things didn't work out this time, sending you a big  

Em and Kim - try and stay sane (easier said than done!)  goodluck   

Loubes - I'm so sorry that you are having such a tough time at the moment, I really hope they can transfer you to a different job.  

Kirky - goodluck for tomorrow  . 

Mackster - you poor thing, you must be exhausted.  Mother nature is cruel - the one time you need all the energy you can get and you can't sleep.  It will all be worth it 

Vicky - how are you feeling?

TB - glad you've got some good friends to help you out, 

AFM had a great time in Wales last week and managed to get some rest.  I had another scan at HH today and baby is fine (measuring 12mm now!) They could still see a blood clot but said not to worry (I'll try!).  I've been discharged now and really, really hope I never have to go back there!!  BTW the car park was a nightmare this morning (10am) there were no spaces and it was gridlocked.  I hate that car park


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Scooter-Good news hun . I am feeling ok x


----------



## Our Rach (Aug 18, 2008)

Sorry for gatecrashing..but I bring good news..

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=240845.0;topicseen


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

Scooter- great to hear from you and that all is well.

Kirky, good luck 2moro and remember what time you ate last because literally everyone you speak to will ask you! ;-)

Great news about MM, can't wait to see a piccie.

What you all doing parking in the car park? Park on the road outside, it's easier and might be cheaper (not 100% sure) and free until 9am.

KimC my advice is to leave it as long as you possibly can and then buy a few other tests - hammie one is rubbish. First response ones are my favourite.

Pinni x


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Miniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii...wowsers a    

Hope you all doing well!!! Can't wait to hear ALL about it darlink!! Well done!! Can't also wait to hear the name!!
Another boy for the HH family!!!

xxx

ps.Thx Our Rach for letting us know


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Congrats to mini and dh for the safe arrival of their baby boy            




Macks- hope you are feeling a bit better. not long now. have you tried having a late bath and a warm drink just before going to bed. and yes i have been referred to the physio will see them some times this week. 




Kirtky good luck for tomorrow




Kim     


Scooter glad every thing is ok. nice to hear from you.




Em hope the 2ww is being kind to you? sending you positive vibes and baby dust  






may


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Congrats mini x


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Mini = COngratulations can't believe it's yet another boy from the Hammersmith fold!

Scooter - Well done on being discharged and fingers crossed that is the last time you need to see the inside of Hammy

Pinni - The road didn't used to be any cheaper it was the same price.

Mackster - Totally with you on the pain and lack of sleep.  Poor |DH was laughing at me to my parents because I spend hours pacing the floor in an evening with my restless legs.  I found that if I sleep during the day I sleep less at night and usually don't get to sleep until 2.30am-3am.  Went out for tea with my parents tonight and because we were sat waiting for the food for so long had to use my grans walking stick when I got up. being able to take some of the weight off my pelvis made it a little bit more bearable.  Have they offered you crutches to use whilst you wait for the LOs to arrive.

Kirky - Good luck for tomorrow. Be careful not to have change that is too small, DH saves anything less than £1 and put a load of change in the machine and it rejected it as there was too many coins!!!!!!!!!

Loubes - Hope that things go well tomorrow for you.

Pushoz


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Fab news Mini -   to you and DH   

Kirky -  for EC tomorrow hun 

May - thanks for fairy dust, hope you are both well xx
Loubes - thanks for the  - any news yet re your job?

Scooter - glad you had a nice time in Wales. Great news re your scan xx

Pinni - how you doing hun? xx

Kim - how you holding out hun? Sending the  for your DH  xx

Pushoz - you poor thing, with the sticks  ... it's not too much longer for you xx

Hi to Mack, Martha, TB, Vicky, LMS, GG, Hazel and the rest of the gang!

Has anyone heard from BR or Pepper recently?



Em xx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

well done Mini Mum!!!!


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

PushOz - I know you have loads of different issues going on, but over the last few years I have had massive problems sleeping. I've just bought a brilliant book - it's like a 6 week plan, and it has been revolutionary. One of the most amazing things was about daylight exposure and sleep debt. To cut a long story short, if you need to nap during the day make sure you never sleep for more than 40 mins (go into too deep sleep) and don't sleep after 4pm. Also try to expose yourself to daylight in the morning and just before dusk to try to set your body clock. Hope it can help a little bit.

Emz - I am good thanks, getting there and trying naturally in the meantime before we can start another cycle as soon as we are allowed, next apt with Mr L on the 20th.
Pinni x

ps. Road usually has spaces which is why I prefer it.


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Emziola said:


> [
> Has anyone heard from BR or Pepper recently?


BR posted the other week, but haven't heard from pepper for a while x


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Just a quick one.

CONGRATS Mini and DH. xx

LMS - How did your scan go today babe? Hope ur ok xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

hey all whizzing by

Many congrats to our latest HH graduate and welcome to mini master mini he is GORGEOUS! (Lucas Edward)!  Congrats hon you did it xxx
Scooter great news x
Kirky    for lots of good embies for you
LMS hope all well

You ladies on the 2ww, my 2nd 2ww that resulted in K I had a REAL wobble that it hadnt worked a few days before testing. Was crying and really negative.  It was only after my BFP that my friend reminded me I did exactly the same on the previous 2ww (which had also been an -albeit only for a few weeks- bfp x)    

Mackster, vicky et al  

Just updating HoF x

AFM just want Wednesday's "blasting" done so I can move on from the whole stone thing!  Not looking forward to passing the pieces of it though


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

hi all, had amanic day starting with scan then work then spinning then hockey- fingers crossed it may be the last game i play for a while!

Sccan went well, got sent home with more drugs and have done my trigger at 8.30pm tonight- so all go for egg collection on wednesday xXx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Yay LMS - enjoy your drug free day today.   with EC  tomorrow.
  
  I'm feeling really positive today, I'm convinced I'm pg so I'm going to  roll with it today as tomorrow I might think otherwise   
  
  Kim sending you lots of   
  
  
  
  TB - I think Lucas Edward is a lovely name, Congrats again Mini xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kirky-Hope all goes well today

LMS-Enjoy your drug free day today, GL for EC tomorrow hun x


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Morning ladies!

Mack- Hope you're feeling better today  

Mini - Woohoo!!!!! Congratulations on the birth of Lucas! Great weight - Im sure he is delicious! Hope you are feeling well. Congratulations again to you and your DH  

Pinni - I already have 5 CB with conception indicators upstairs. Figured if Im lucky enough to get a positive, I might know whether they have both been ok if it reads a high 2 - 3 weeks pregnant.

Kirky - Can't wait to hear how you got on today. Hope you're feling ok hon xx

Scooter - so pleased your LO is well and you had a great time in Wales - it must be very exciting to be signed out of HH's care xxx

May - How are you feeling? 

LMS - Isn't it great to wake up and not have any injections?  Good luck for tomorrow xxxxx

TB - Wednesday will be here before you know it!

Pushoz - when is your c sectio  ooked for? Hope you're feeling ok today xxx

AFM - Im all over the place - I understand now why people test early, this is like torture. Im so terrified it hasn't worked     

   

xxxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kim-Ypu can do it, only 3 more sleeps to go, it is v hard xx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Thanks Vicky - I knew this would be hard - but I just didn't appreciate how terrified Id be at this point. 

With subfertility, the name of the game is waiting.... it's all we seem to do hey xxxxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Yup, we wait, wait wait and wait some more lol.


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Mini - What a gorgeous name sweetie, you must be on cloud 9.  Congratulations again

Our Rach - thanks for letting us know the news

TB - thanks for the HoF updates your a star.  Good luck for wednesday

Kirky - looking forward to hearing how today as gone

LMS - great news enjoy your drug free day and good luck for EC tomorrow

Emziola - i'm glad your having a good day today

KimC - the last few days are the hardest, stick with it my love we are all living this with you x

Vicky - hope you are well.  Forgot to say how brilliant you have done with the weight loss and very impressed, well done you x

Pushoz - hope you are good today

Mack - thinking of you x

Scooter - great news RE your scan i'm so pleased you have been discharged from HH such a great feeling.  Glad you had a nice time in Wales

Pinni - how are you my love?  when is your review? x

Huge    to the rest of the HH gang

AFM - Well i'm signed off work for the rest of the week while they look for somewhere they can put me for next 5/6 months thats not hospital based so feeling a lot less stressed and emotional now and its only 3 more sleeps till DH is home   

Lou x x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Loubes-Really glad they are sorting something out for you hun xxx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Can't stay...but just wanted to say how pleased I am for you LOUBES  ..you must be relieved!!
PushOz..how you doin today hon?

  to all our testers coming up

I am knackered and sooky again...averaged abt 1 hr sleep last night-want the boys out NOW!!!Feels like I have a bowling ball between legs.

Sorry to whinge..love to everyone else...Ill keep checking in on you all....xxx


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello ladies

I am really dopey still so will keep it short and post properly later.

From 9 follicles they managed to get 11 eggs (huge grin). Think a couple mut have been hidingthe other day!!! 

Love to all xxxxx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Excellent Kirky and they'll be getting jiggy in the lab of love as we speak.  Now get on that sofa and get some rest.  Well done you x x x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Excellent news Kirky xxx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

That's fab news Kirky.    you have a good fert rate and tomorrow brings more good news xx

Mack - you poor thing, not long now hun   

Loubes - I'm so pleased your job is being sorted for you xx

Em xx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Kirky - great number! They'llput the barry white on and they'll get jiggy tonight for you! Hope the call comes early tomorrow for you xx

Loubes - Ahhh thanks, have to toughen up again at this point and stop being so sensitive to it all   Great news about your job - more reason to celebrate when your DH gets home xx When is your Due date?

Mackster - you poor thing, when is your c section booked for? xx

Vicky - your right, it takes more patience than I was blessed with xx


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Kirky - Well done you 11 eggs is a great result fingers crossed you get a good fertilisation rate.

MAckster - So sorry you're still not sleeping well.  Probably a good sign that it feels like you've got a bowling ball between your legs sounds like your LOs are getting into position.

Kim - Not planning to have a c-section my hospital has one of the highest c-section rates in the country so I'm being difficult and planning to go au natural!!!!!!  Theory is the recovery will be quicker and therefore easier with twins.  Stay positive over the OTD you've done the tough bit you' ve only got a few days to go.

LMS - Enjoy your drug free day!!!

Pinni - Totally agree with the sleeping issue.  I actually got told not to sleep more than 30 minutes or after 3pm but it's the same principle.  Luckily I've had 2 good nights and 1 ok night was awake and pacing from 1am - 2am.  Making sure I get up earlish  and then don't nap and it seems to be working hopefully the reason for the sleep deprevation will soon change!!

Loubes - Glad work are trying to help you get through the next couple of months.

Pushoz


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Hey Pushoz - Wow, good luck - I hope it all goes to plan for you. When are you due?  When I was younger I announced to DH I was too posh to push and Id only have children if I could have a c-section and tummy tuck at the same time! How things change - I would now rather the natural birth, but I must confess any kind of birth right now would have me signing consent!!! Fingers crossed Ill be in the twins club with you and Mack in 3 days time xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Pushoz - I hope all goes smoothly RE birth plan   

KimC - my EDD is 15th February, I won't have to worry about valentines presents next year   

Lou x x


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

hi all


thanks for all your good wishes it was lovely getting up this morning and not having to "shoot up"

kirky well done you with 11 eggs!

lovely name mini

kim fingers are all crossed for a few days time

Vicky  - hows you ?

mackster how are you doing in this heat?

push - shame to you?

xXx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey Loubes..that's my birth date..15th Feb.It's always worked well for me..although you get the 'double whammy' gift every year..  

Kirky..that is AWESOME little lady!!You must be well chuffed!! I know I am for you   Let's hope a bit of that Barry White atmosph does teh trick tonight xx

Kim C..ooooohhhh 3 days left..I sure hope you get to join the twin brigade!!   

LMS..I bet it was lovely to hv a drug free day...almost there kiddo!!Heat OK for bump-although hv grown attractive rash and new skin tags/moles hv sprung up everywhere!!Nice and itchy xx

PushOz..glad to hear you sleeping better.I just had a 40 min nap (before 4pm)...and will hold off now till the doom of the twilight hour!!!

Hi lady Vicks..any news

May..when will we see a bump shot?

Mini..can't wait to see piccys xx

xx


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Scooter - Brilliant news about your scan hun, glad you were able to chill out in Wales xx

Push - Thanks for the tip. DH made me get an old purse to use for change and has been putting £1 and 50p's in it for ages. When are you due? Seems like you twin mummy's are having a tough time. Big    xx

LMS - Blimey, what are you running on, duracel batteries?!!?!?!?! Can believe you did all that after your scan, I went home to bed   . Hope you are enjoying your drug free day and good luck for EC tomorrow. Let us know how you get on xx

Vicky - You are exactly right. We wait, wait, wait and then everything happens at once and then more waiting..... Hope your well babe xx

Em - Glad your feeling more positive today. Try and keep that feeling. xx

Kim - Sending you some     . Not long now, hang in there. xx

Lou - Hope they find you somewhere nice to work for the next 6mnths xx

Mack - The Dr. said they expect to get 5 eggs, so when DH told me 11 I was extremely happy. Thanks, don't know what to suggest for your discomfort, but hope it doesn't last too long! xx

Me and DH have just demolished a big fat Pizza Hut   . When I came round DH said '11, that's good' I didn't know how he knew that assumed he had asked when they brought me back. But he later told me that I sucked my tongue in and kept saying 'How many? How many? How many?' I don't remember a thing Hee Hee. We are having ICSI, so hopefully the fert rate will be good    . 

What time do they usually call with the good news?

Love to all xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

congrats Kirky sending lots of    for lots of good embies xxx

Kim (and anyone else interested) I had 2 elective csections.  I wasnt "too posh to push" but people often treat me like I consider myself like that!
Good for for Push for going for what you want.  If you do end up needing a csection though hon my first one had excellent recovery (not so the second but thats another story).  Iwas really surprised!

Loubes hope you get the work situation you want.

Hi to everyone else.  Meant to be having an early night in advance of tomorrow but hope I can be back to "see" you all tomorrow night x


----------



## Ryles33 (May 5, 2010)

Hi Ladies 

Ages since I have been on here but always lurking  

Well I have been booked in for my ET on Friday   Got to have it under sedation as my womb is so tilted that they are having really bad trouble getting the catherer through   Had 2 dummy runs now and both were not good  The pain I was in was soooooo bad   So spoke to the lovely Anna Karby on Monday who advised me to go with sedation. Really wasnt keen but hey if it works...... 

Just got to hope now that my snowbabies make the thaw    

Ryles 33 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

welcome back Ryles and all the best for Friday hon.  Whatever it takes has always been my motto!


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Welcome back Ryles and great news about ET.  I hope the sedation helps i'm      for some nice strong embies after the thaw x x x


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

LMS - good luck for ET today   

Kirky -   your phone call is a good one

TB - hope your procedure goes well today   

Ryles - fab news for Friday ET   

Kim - only 2 more days hun


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Morning ladies,

Ryles - welcome back!! Good luck with your et, fingers crossed!

Kirky - cracking news, hope you get a good fertilsation rate this morning!! Let us know   

LMS - Good luck today, hope it all goes well for you xx

Loubes - Yep - that's you off the hook! Hopefully that doubles your gift from DH tho  

Emz - longest 2 days of my life - how you holding up?

AFM - Bloating has gone down, and now Im panicking that means it hasn't worked. Also my (.)(.)'s aren't as sore as they have been, i know that's a bad sign. Top off the misery - my MIL is coming to stay and we don't really get on. So upset with my DH, I agreed she could come down as it was important for her to be included, so arranged for her and FIL to come down at 7pm and stay the night and go tomorrow afternoon. DH announces that she is coming at 10am and staying till tomorrow evening as she wants to make the most out of her journey - she lives 90 miles away. Im sorry but typical MIL she does what is best for her and not me. What made me mad is that he has gone along with what she wanted rather than saying no Kim gets tired and she asked for you to come in the evening. Im not being a b***h but I even asked my own mum not to stay too long. Im knackered! 

Sorry for 'me' rant - I was just a bit upset last night by it all.  Don't think DH really understands how much all this plays with the emotions of the woman.  

Still praying for my 2 little embies to still be in there, I want them more than ever   

Hope all you other HH luvlies are having a good day, bit cooler today for our pregnant ladies!

xxxxxx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey Kim, don't be down   .  Make sure you do what is right for you and if you get tired and need a lie down go and have one, sod them if they don't understand.  You're right I don't think people do understand unless they are in our situation, that is why we are all here for you


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey Kim,

That's totally understandable to feel that way!! DH's seem to be soooooo   with their logic at times.
There will be plenty of time for MIL's and Mum's!!
Most important thing is to STAY CALM and happy..tomorrow is YOUR DAY....don't forget that.Go hv a nap whilst she's there,and do what's right for you xx

Welcome back Ryles..  

Thx Kirky and everyone else for your support...am trying to get through to a MW-as hv itchy palms and feet,as well as belly.I also gave myself a nasty burn 'down there' whilst trying to apply heat to my pubic bone injury...doh!!!

Kirky..I think they called me re fert rate at abt 11ish?We will be holding out for news  

Love to everyone else..x


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

TB, hope today was ok.. as it could be


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

LMS - Hope EC went well this morning, looking forward to hearing about all your lovely eggs

Kirky -      for good news this morning.  Good luck   

KimC - I totally understand how you feel, you just look after you and if you need to take yourself off to another room for a rest/break you do it.  Not long now       

TB - hope today goes well   

Mackster - In between my bouts of concern for you with the itching and the pain and sleepless nights today you have managed to make me giggle which i feel a bit bad about as i'm giggling at your misfortune of burning yourself    I hope the MW gets back to you soon and your injury has settled   

Emz - Hope your PMA continues   

Vicky - hope your well

Love to the rest of the HH gang

Lou x x x


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Thanks to Mack and Emz.... Im trying to focus on being positive, but not so easy these last couple of days. Just done some meditating so hopefully the air of calm will hang around for the day. You guys are fab thank-you again - and hope you are both well and Mack - hope the midwife had some helpful advice xxxx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Thanks Loubes - Hope you're having a lovely day at home xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

At hosp so will be brief - trust me to get chatting to taxi driver about ivf and hh. Have just given him ff addy and directed his sis here who is at harley st!


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Good luck TB - Thought it was wed next week   Hope it goes well xxxx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Ooh Mack you poor thing.  My DH did something similar when he had toothache, he used oil of cloves, then went for a wee, then......   from me!

Loubes - am trying to keep my PMA up.  I'm getting lots of mild AF pains, which I usually get before AF anyway so I'm hoping it is for a different reason this time.  My lower back is aching....no change there, I've got a bad back anyway and my (.Y.) are sensitive but I got that before with the pessaries.....it's so hard to tell.  I'm trying not to overanalyse everything but can't help myself.  This 2ww really does drive you   Just dreading the phone call that follows the blood test, next Wednesday.  I've never had a positive (pg result) phone call from Hammy yet - let's hope it's 4th time lucky   

TB - hope all goes well today   

Emz xx


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello lovely gang


Sorry for the long radio silence - I've been lurking furiously and cheering you all on!


SO glad Mini that you finally popped - hope the popping went smoothly - and welcome to the world Clompy Lucas!!!!     


Kim - sounds like you've got quite a day ahead of you.  Glad to hear that you've been meditating - I hope the calm endures.  I think I might have murdered my MiL if she'd come to visit at the end of my 2ww - are you going to test while she's around or wait for her to go?  Either way, Mack is right, look after yourself and I'm sure DH will look after you too...  Will do a baby dance for you this evening   Oh and bloating is from the stimms, so it would go down by now - and anyhow pg symptoms are so tricky to read - I remember Mini was completely convinced that she wasn't pg and now she's curled up somewhere with her little man     


LMS - hope ET goes brilliantly today.  It is the most amazing feeling to have the tiny things on board - enjoy it before the 2ww fretting kicks in!


Kirky - 11 is a fab number - hope they had a great party in the lab last night!


Emz - keep working on the PMA - and do try not to symptom watch.  Though AF pains are definitely not a bad sign - burying embies can definitely cause aches, though not everyone feels them!


Ryles - welcome back and good luck for Friday.  Sedation is gorgeous, and it sounds like it will be a welcome relief after all your horrid practice runs.  And if Anna C says it's the way to go, then trust her - she knows!


Loubes - so glad that work are sorting something out for you.  You and your little bean need to be somewhere positive for the next few months   


TB hope your treatment works and that getting the bits out isn't too brutally painful!   


Push and Mackster I think you're doing amazingly well.  Mack the pain and sleeplessness sounds totally nightmarish - I think you're being phenomenally brave.  Hurrah for the twin-mummy warriors     


AFM - Storm is kicking and twirling madly which is lovely.  Not so lovely are the effects of my week 27 hormone surge, which have made me nauseous again and have also turned me into an emotional wreck.  Was up late last night haranguing poor DH about money/work (things still very perilous) and then even later feeling guilty for upsetting him.  Oh dear oh dear.  But other than that I feel very healthy and strong so I must just pull myself together and get on with life!


And we bought a lovely Phil and Teds threewheeler on ebay this weekend.  Perfect for tramping across the Heath with.  I'm admiring it as I write. 


Lots and lots of love to you all


BlancheRabbit XXXX


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Hey BR - Good to hear from you! Glad you're getting on well  

Definately waiting for her to leave before testing on Friday. Had originally thought it would be nice for her to be here. Had a rethink and definately not!!! Hopefully friday will bring good news and I can forget all this. That's the plan! Thanks BR xxxx


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Just had the call ladies......

Out of the 11 follicles, 6 were mature enough to be injected. And out of the 6 that got it on last night 4 have fertalised.... WOO HOO! 4 little Embies, I am SO excited. Will be going in for ET tomorrow. DH is all of a muddle now. He got a bit confussed when I was explaining it, so I drew him a diagram trying to explain what happens to the embie next  . He has been a bit oblivious to the whole follicle/egg/embryo thing, just thought I would get a baby in my belly somehow   . Silly sausage!!!!!!!

Ryles - GL for ET on Fri xx

Kim - Sending you some      babe. Not long now. Hope the MIL isn't too stressy..... Try and stay positive and if not, go out for the night. lol Em is 100% right, just do what is best for you xx

Mack - OUCH! That's all I can say. lol. Hope it's not too painful and MW gets back to you soon xx

TB - Hope today goes ok xx

Em - Stay positive babe. Sending you  loads of            xx

Right, I'm gonna go and clean the whole house so I dont have to do a thing tomorrow.

Love to all xx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Congrats Kirky! Fab news, hope you DH understands it all a little better now! Good luck for tomorrow, sure it's all going to go tickitiboo for you xxxx


----------



## shellsavage (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi there

I am fairly new to this and am looking to start my first private IVF cycle at Hammersmith mid/end August.  I'm a patient of Mr Trew at 92 Harley Street and have been treated by him over the last 2 months for Asherman's Syndrome (scarring in the uterus).  This has now been successfully treated and he gave me the go ahead to ttc yesterday as I now have a "normal looking womb (!)" again.  I also have a low AMH level (although am only 31) so he has advised IVF as the best route if I don't conceive naturally this cycle or next so I'm scheduled to start a short protocol around the end of August (assuming no BFP in the meantime!).  I may also have lining thickness issues following the Asherman's - I'm due another ultrasound next week to see how the lining is looking but it was only 3 mm yesterday (first cycle after the surgery).

So I really just wanted to introduce myself and say hi - I wondered if there are specific threads for people on different cycles timing wise at Hammersmith as would be good to keep in touch with people also planning to cycle end August/September.

Also grateful for any tips etc. about Hammersmith as whilst I have seen lots of Mr Trew so far, I am yet to have my IVF "induction" with him and the nurse at 92 Harley Street so am a bit clueless as to what to expect other than I know I will be on the short protocol so will start the drugs on day 2.

Thank you,

Michelle
xx


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Yipeee Kirky!  Congrats on the Fab Four!      


Welcome shellsavage - I'm sure you'll get lots of input from the gang.  It sounds like you've had a tricky time - congrats on having a normal looking womb...  Good luck with it all.


We don't have separate threads for people undergoing treatment at HH at different times - everything happens here, which means we get a great mixture which ranges from people just at the beginning of treatment like you to people ready to pop out babies.


But lots of people also use the cycle buddy threads on FF at the same time as posting here - I'm sure an August thread will have started by now if you search the site.


BR XXX


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Really upset lithotripsy cancelled stone too big need op next wed  then 4 lithos over the next few months  :'-(


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

BR - nice to hear from you, hope you are well xx

Kirky - that's fab news....  for ET tomorrow.  Don't fancy cleaning mine as well do you, I'm only down the road from you   

Hi Shell  - welcome to the thread   .  You'll get lots of support from the fellow Hammy ladies on here.  Hope you get your natural BFP but if you need to, good luck with your tx.  Like BR said there may be a cycle buddy thread for August.  For your induction, make sure you write everything down you want to ask....I used to think I would remember it all but when I got to my appointments my brain turned to mush....my last appointment (where I wrote everything down) was much more productive and I didn't go away feeling like I was non the wiser.

TB    sorry to hear that hun....hope you get it all sorted real soon xx

Em xx


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

wey hey kirky

well done to you!!

tb - sorry to hear that hun, hope it all gets sorted out soon,

afm, they collected 14 eggs today - almost twice my last cycle! kirky like you i could hardly believe it!

just got to wait and see now

xXx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

LMS - fantastic news on your eggs.  Well done, now get some rest and good luck for your phone call tomorrow   

Kirky - Well done i'm so pleased for you.  Good luck for ET tomorrow   

Emziola - The 2ww is drives you    I've never known 2 weeks to feel so long.     for that phone call x

BR - lovely to hear from you, glad to hear storm is well x

TB - i'm gutted they couldn't do it today, what a pain.   

Shellsavage - welcome to the thread, its a real mix bag of people in terms of what stages we are all up to but don't feel daunted we all have lots of different experiences so feel free to ask any questions no matter how silly you think they are as believe me on this journey there is no silly questions.  Congratulations on now having a normal womb and I send you lots of      for a natural BFP.  I'm pretty sure i've seen an august and september cycle buddies thread already going so maybe search for that and join that one as well as us   

Mackster - hope your burn has settled.  Any advice from the midwife?

Lou x x x


----------



## kad0111 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi!
I am new to this but I am sure I will learn quick and will seek help/advice from all of you.
Will have our first appointment/consultation at Hammersmith (Queen Charlotte's Hosp) on Wednesday next week. I don't know what to expect but I am glad that we finally got the appointment after all seeing our GP since March 2009. We've been TTC for 3 years. 
Hope someone can tell me what to expect on this first consultation and how long do we have to wait before they book us for our treatment.
Looking forward to hearing from you all...

Kad


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello everyone

Kirky-Fab news re your embies, I had 4 too, will they let you transfer 1 or 2? We could only do 1 but that 1 stuck , ours was a day 2 transfer as well . Good luck for tomorrow x

BR-Glad everythings going well with you, amazed at how quickly everything goes, only seems like the other day you and Hazel were announcing your BFPs and now you are both going into the 3rd trimester x

Welcome to Kad and michelle xxx

LMS-Fab news hun, rest up and good luck for the call tomorrow xx

Hi to everyone else

Nothing to report here, still job hunting, passed the telephone interview for the bank, but they are waiting on dates for face to face interviews so may not here back till later next week x

Bought an angel sounds doppler, I know I am 4-6 weeks too early but it was a good deal, will keep trying every week though lol


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow what a day with 2 newbies, hello to both Shellsavage and kAD0111.

kad - The appointment that you have at Queens Charlotte will be to review everything that you have had done so far.  They will double check the test results and if everythign has been done and is ok they will come up with a plan for you ie ivf or icsi etc.  Once this plan is agreed you will be placed on the list for the relevant treatment.  The first you will now is when you get your letter through for the co-ordination appointment.

Scooter - Sorry things haven't going to plan with regard to the lipo.  Hoepfully the recovery from the operation won't be too long and things will go well for you.

Kim - As I'm learning MILs are a "challenge" I suppose men are just like us and don't want to upset our mums.  During this pregnancy I could quite happily have swung for my MIL and I suspect it isn't going to get better.  Bear in mind we don't know what we are having apart from twins, we had a conversation whereby she said to me that she wanted another Grand-daughter and then proceeded to tell me that she would need to talk to her daughter to see if she can become the approriate baby making machine!!!!!!!  I agree with you not testing until she has gone home, test day is a very special day whatever the result and is something that should only be shared between you and your dh.

LMS - Congrats on getting so many eggs, fingers crossed you get a good fertilisation rate.

Kirky - Good luck for ET tomorrow.

MAckster - Hope that you are feeling better today and your burn is feeling better.  How are you going with the itching?

Vicky - Glad the telephone interview went well good luck with getting the face to face one through.  Can I add a word of warning don't panic if once you've found a heartbeat using your doppler you have times when you don't.  When my midwife listened in today she really struggled to find the H/B of the twin 1 and that was using a professional machine.

AFM - Went to see the midwife and she ended up sending me to the day unit.  Basically my blood pressure was slightly high but not above the referal limit, it was the limit, and when I mentioned the itching she decided it was better to send me and check rather than leaving me.  Had a blood test done for both pre-eclampsia and the liver condition and they also hooked me up to a monitor to trace the babies heartbeats.  However here's the laugh one blood test will be back tomorrow the other will take between 7 -10 days, oh yes in 12 days I'm being induced anyway!!! 

Pushoz


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hope your BP calms down a bit Pushoz, make sure you pester them if the itching gets worse


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

LMS - well done on your 14 eggies   - hope they get jiggy tonight and you have lots of lovely embies when they call tomorrow   

Kad - welcome to the thread, ditto what Push said and as I said earlier to Shell, make sure you write a list of questions.   with your tx.  I have done 2 NHS cycles this year (on my 2nd one now) and both times there was a 3 month wait.

Mackster - how's the burn hun?

Vicky - well done on your phone interview, hope you get a date soon for the face-to-face.  Can't believe your 10 weeks already, only seems a couple of weeks since your BFP.

Pushoz - that's helpful isn't it    take it easy hun xx

I'm at work at the moment waiting for a couple to turn up for their wedding taster, wish they'd bloody well hurry up so I can get on with it and go home.  Have been feeling a bit    today - the 2ww is really kicking in now. 

Hope you are all good.

Em xx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Hello everyone..

Couldn't get through to MW today re itchyness,pelvic bone and burn..they have exams at the hospital today..and no one there..grrr!!Wish I had an allocated MW!!!Will try again tomrw!!

Burn making walking and sitting hard!!

PushOz..which was the blood test for liver?Was that the 7 day one? Im thinking of going into labour ward tomrw and asking them..buyt not if its a blood test that takes that long..coz Ill be nearing eviction date too!!


Other news..LMS...A-M-A-Z-I-N-G     

Vicks..well done on ph interview..you little superstar!!

TB...Sorry for your troubles honey..what a bugger xxx

Kad...big hello and welcome..you will feel right at home herex

Hiya Em...did that pesky couple turn up?I bet the 2ww is wearing thin....just stay super positive!!!

Kirky..big congrats..4 eh??whoohoo..how many are going back in?

BR..good to hear from u lovely!!!Send Storm my regards!!

Lou...ello honey..ta for asking after me-feel like a whinger..but am in soo much pain-want it done now!!!!Still v excited about thought of seeing my boys!!!

May...how's the pelvis kid?

Okey doke..need to go suss food....love to everyone else...xx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Mini - well done you!  Congratulations  

LMS - 14 eggs - brilliant!!

Kirky - goodluck for tomorrow  

Kim- not long to go now, hope the MIL disappears soon!!

Em - sorry you are having  a tough day, hope you make it home soon  

Mackster - ow   

TB - how frustrating for you, what a nightmare

Pushoz - I'm afraid you are right, MIL become much worse one the baby arrives!  I had real problems with my MIL after DS was born and it took quite a while for our relationship to get back on track. We get along really well now but I'm wondering if I'll have the same issues this time around?!!  Hope the blood results are all clear for you.

Vicky - goodluck with the job interview

Loubes - I'm so pleased they have changed your job.  My EDD is 14th Feb but baby will def be late so maybe you'll beat me!!

Hello to our new ladies

Apologies to everyone I've missed, I'm so tired today

Scooter


----------



## kad0111 (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome. Glad to be with you all who are going or had been through TTC.

Pushoz -  Thank you so much.

Em - Thanks. Hope you got home alright. I am quite nervous for the consultation and don't know what to ask them. What sorts of questions should we ask aside from 1. How ivf works 2. What is the procedure 3. How long do we have to wait?

Kirky - Congratulations!


Home alone. Hubby is away. Watching footie on my own spain vs. germany!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

whizzing by as really need a relaxing bath after the day Ive had    thanks for your comments though xxx

Good news Kirky and LMS   

Welcome Kad0111 and shellsavage if you look at reply 5 on this thread you will find our "Hall of Fame" with detail of HH Ladies (and one gent!) past and present and the latest news.  Will give you an idea of who people are etc xxx Have just updated it


----------



## Ryles33 (May 5, 2010)

Just a quickie for Mackster as I am off to bed very soon  

Just wanted to say that I had itching when I was PG with my twins. Started about 1 month before my due date. Started off on my hands and feet and then gradually got worse. In the end I was literally tearing my hair out  

Anyway I had to go and get blood tests done every other day to check for OC. It can be very very serious so get it checked hun. My results were always borderline so never needed anything done. They blamed hormones in the end. I also took piriton so stop the itching ..not that it did 

You have my sympathy. Its not nice. 

Thanks for you messages everyone else. I'm due in 9am Friday morning  

Ryles xxx


----------



## Hottie (Sep 29, 2009)

KimC - Just a quick one to wish you GL on your OTD  . 24hrs to go, massive GL tomorrow babes. 
    you get the BFP you deserve......best of luck.
We all await the good news


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey ladies, I am    again today! Thanks for thinking of me. I didn't finish work til 9 last night but the couple were lovely and are really excited about their wedding now which is next month.

Mack - bloody MW's  - hope you get sorted tomorrow hun 

Kad - if you click on this link, it will give you a list of questions to ask - some will be relevant to you and some not.  
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66631.msg888399#msg888399

Kim - only one more sleep!!!  How exciting!

TB - hope you enjoyed your relaxing bath 

Hope you are all having a fab day!

Em xx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Morning my HH saviours!!!!!

MIL has gone to hget a paper so done my relaxation and thought Id comer and checkin. 

 to our new posters! It's great to have some fresh blood again! Best of luck with your tx. My 1st consultation took about 30/40 mins and they discuss everything withyou and ask alot of questions, then it was a week till my co-ordinators appointment then a week to start my injections. Im self funded and lucky  I think with how quick it was, but nooone seems to have to wait too long.  

Mack - You poor thing, itching must be driving you   Hope it stops soon for you. Kick the MW's up the   for not being available!

Push - thanks alot   That does seema little ridiculous re blood tests results?! Surely they can push thru emergency tests. Hope you can find the time to rest up and enjoy the quiet, sounds like your 2 lo's are nearly ready! MIL's are the worlds most insensitive bunch. Mine commented on me putting on weight and my neck looking a bit fat?! It's just that Im still a bit swollen! After last nite, my DH is taking a half day today and coming home early! Think he's worried!!

LMS - I'm so pleased for you! That is the magic number, same as me!!! Hope the call brings more good news.

Emz      You have been keeping my spirits higher, keep going, your snow babies know a good a home when they see one, they'll be snuggling in and getting settled for their 8 month journey xxxx

TB - Hope you're ok today hunny xxxx

Hi to scooter, capricornian ryles, vicky, loubes, hotty, br, kirky hope you're all well xxxx

AFM - I test tomorrow, so flippin nervous! Keep them all crossed for me girls!

xx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Hey Hotty - haven't seen you on here for a while. How is your tx going? Have you started it yet? Thanks for your message xxxx


----------



## shellsavage (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for all of the welcome messages!  Reading about everybody's journeys is a great way to get up to speed with everything, I'm a bit nervous about the whole process but also in a strange way excited as at least it is something positive to focus on should things not work naturally next month!

I look forward to keeping in touch,

Michelle

xxx


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Morning ladies,


welcome to our newest posters. hope all works out according to your plan,


LMs fab number of eggs, welldone you


KIRKY- Good luck for today.


Kim- not long now babes. i will also wait for MIL to go before i test if i where in your shoes.   


Em hope you are feeling better today sending you    


Macks-    sorry to hear about the burns   you can speak to Anne today, she is in the office. the blood test for bile acid takes just few hours at marys because it is done in house so i think it is worth going in to have it done. if nothing they will give you some thing to take the itching away. will pm you now. as for the bump pics, mine is not looking as spectacular as yours or the prime ministers wife yet ( i love the shape of her bump).  i am just looking round and fat  


TB dont know what to say so   

Push- please keep ringing them for the result 10 days is too long. hope you are feeling a lot better today.

Loubes, vicky,scooter, ryles, FM and Hotty   


AFM, something wonderful is happening ....... i can definitely feel strong kicks now. started so suddenly.


may


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

May - that's amazing!!!! You must be so flippin excited!!! You've put a huge smile on my otherwise troubled face! xxxxxx


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Morning all, well i have just received that dreaded call and think i am now more nervous than I was before, there are 11 embryos and they want to wait until tomorrow morning to see what to do, i am not at all sure about waiting on them going to blast, does anyone know how many days that normally is?


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Blast is 5 days.  It sounds like a good lot of embies, so might be worth doing.


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

LMS-11 embies is fantastic hun xxx


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

I am officially PUPO 

Well, they called us in and gave us the choice of 1 or 2 embies being put back. So after a 5 min talk in the hallway  we decided om 2. So fingers crossed I will be joining the twinnies club. No frosties as the 2 left over were average grading. the 2 on board are good grading 4C. OTD is Thur 22-Jul. Let the  commence!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LMS - 11 Embies is AMAZING. Well done hun. Have faith in them, they will do the best by you and your embies. Keep us updated babe xx

Will post properly later.

Love to all xxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

congrats on the PUPO status kirky xxx

Well done LMS on the embies!


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

on being PUPO Kirky!!  Welcome to the   xx

LMS - 11 is fab hun.  The most I've ever had is 6 and I was over the moon.  They won't take any chances with your embies.  Get excited lady, where's your PMA gone?


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

May - thats great news, its so comforting to feel it   

Kirky - Congratulations on being PUPO hun i'm so pleased for you

LMS - as Hazel says blast is 5 days.  They will not take any risks with your embies, they will call you regularly with updates and they will bring you in when they think is best.  11 is fab though well done

Emz - woo hoo for PMA    

KimC - OMG its so close now    not long till your MIL free also, looking forward to hearing your good news   

Mackster - how are you today, hope the itching has calmed down   

Pushoz - aghhhhhhh 11 days to go how exciting 

Scooter - hope your well

Big hellos to the rest of the HH gang

Lou x x x


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Congratulations Kirky!!! Welcome to the 2ww!!!!!   your little embies hang on tight, take care and rest up for the day  

LMS - That is fantastic news! It's a 5 day transfer, I had it, and it is a nerve wracking wait! But depending on your view it can give the embryologists the best chance to choose the strongest embryo's. I would do it again, but I know women have different views on when to transfer, so you decide what you feel the most comfortable with. XXXX

Hi to everyone else, I have 16 hours to go! xxxx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Woo hoo, not long now Kim.  You must have will power made of iron    I have a very good feeling for you   

May - how lovely feeling the kicks.  Do you know what flavour you are having?


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Emz! I doubt it is will power, more fear!!!! Thanks for the support tho, you've been lovely. Hopefully tomorrow will be a good day for me and DH  xxxx


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

Just a quickie as working.

TB sorry to hear about your probs. hope you can get it sorted soon.

Kirky congrats on being PUPO!

LMS - blasts are good in some ways and not in others, you just have to go with your gut and make your decision. As I think I said to KimC the best thing about the blasts is that the 2ww is shorter! ( not that it makes it much easier dies it KimC;-))

kim been following your threads and understand about the MIL situation - DH's eh, sometimes perfect, mostly clueless! You are down to hours counting and Emz you are down to days- how exciting!

Emz-I know all jobs are work, but can I come and work with you - live the sound of your job!

Loubes, thx for asking, my follow up is with Mr L on the 20th which feels ages away at the moment.

Love to all

Pinni x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kirky-Congrats on being PUPO hun xx

Kim-GL for tomorrow hun xx

May-Good news re the movements

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all ok, esp Mackster & Pushoz, hope your itching has calmed down xx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Ello my lovelies,

Whoohooooo to our PUPO  Kirky..  hold on tight Munchkins...xx 

Also GL for tom Kim..we all rooting for you babes...and will be eagerly awaiting news!!

Yee ha to LMS and her embies..we are on fire guys!!!!

May..I pm'd you earlier...yayyy re movements..it's the BEST thing in the world,eh?Can't wait to sees ya Sam Cam bump!!

PushOz..how are you darl?

AFM: 
I spent over 6 hours in day care/labour ward today-now have crutches for  pubic bone agony, and had a blood test(took 4 hrs for results..)

Was diagnosed with the liver  condition: Obstetric Cholestasis,they want me to do a medical trial with  new drugs..   ..I don't think  so..as it's only a week until eviction and stillbirth etc cd occur. I don't fully understand what condition is/treatment etc).

I am  seeing my Ob's tomorrow and will beg for them to come out by  Monday...fingers crossed!!I can put up with itching-wd rather that,than trial drugs!!! I really want them out now as walking is agony!!!Gosh what a moaner!!!! your ol Mack has become!

I should hv stuck with posting bump pics   Sorry for bombarding you with them folks..I get bored and think it's hilarious to look at!!

Hello Loubes..how you doing honey??

TB..you ok kiddo?Do you hv  help(besides ex) with girls?

Vicks..any job news babes?

Hi to Pinni,Em and gang!!

xx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Pinni - I am very lucky with my job.  I do enjoy it (most of the time), it is near to where I live, my boss is great and so is the team I work with and I pretty much have flexi hours, within reason.  Like all jobs it has it moments and bridezillas aah!!!    Roll on 20th eh, it will be here before you know it xx

Mack - hope it's not too much longer for you hun.  Hope the crutches are helping.  Don't blame you for not wanting to be a guinea pig at this stage xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Mackster-Only a week till eviction?   

No job news yet


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi all well after a chat with my hubbie and then a phone call to HH where Ben Lavender called me back - he was fantastic, I explained that we were hoping to freeze some this time as we got none extra last time so was a bit wary about the blast bit, he said no worries come in tomorrow for  transfer they would have enough information by then to pick the best 2!! 

Thanks fro all your messages people


Kirky woo hoo


welcome to all the newbies, you will all soon get the hang of this


xXx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

mackster, I would hope they would take pity on you and get the guys out earlier. Different hospital but I stamped my feet and got a bit pushy about getting Ben out earler - worried about same illness at birth that Alec had etc - and did get my way in the end. 

Scooter, didnt get a chance to say, great news. have you been to yoru GP to get refferred for your 12w scan?

Congrts on being PUPO Kirky! 

Bit stressy here, Ben having a tongue tie op tomorrow with general anaesthetic. Which is fine but got to fast the wee guy from 7.30am.. we have to be there at 12 but Im sure we wont get going with it until about 2pm. He loves his grub so I am absolutely dreading it.

Helen


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello lovelies!


What a busy day...


Kirky - hurrah for being PUPO!!!


LMS - that's a fab number of embies, and I can highly recommend day 2 ET - good luck! 


Kim - masses and masses of luck and    for tomorrow


Mack - poor poor you - first the diabetes and now this - it sounds to me like your poor body needs those lovely boys to be taken out swiftish - good luck and be demanding!


May - so glad you've got lovely magical movements.  Best feeling in the world.  Storm has started really really really kicking now - and sometimes I can see bits of her moving across the top of my belly - such a jolly business


Emizola - I too am completely envious of your job.  I planned my own wedding and it was the most fun I've ever had - am already starting to plan Storm's!  


Mrs GG - hope Ben's op goes well - poor mite.  And that he doesn't chew your fingers off before they get around to doing it!


Pinni - so glad you've got a date for your follow-up.  20th is much closer than you think, and anyhow they like to give your ovaries three months rest so there will be a bit more waiting after that   


TB - hope they get on with doing your treatments and op soon 


AFM - off to Suffolk for the weekend with DH and some Icelandic friends.  Am planning to introduce bump to the sea in the predicted heatwave on Sat.
Lots of love to you all


BlancheRabbit XXX


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Just a quickie to say a huge thsanks for all your   and  Ill let you know how I get on tomorrow. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful evening xx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

KimC - hope you get some sleep tonight   

Vicky - how frustrating RE job front

Kirky - glad you have come to a decision your happy with, good luck for ET tomorrow    

Pinni - the 20th isn't too far away now, glad you have something to focus on   

Mackster - i'm ok babes thanks for asking, my sleep pattern is slowly returning to normal and i feel a lot less stressed.  DH is home tomorrow as well so looking forward to that, its only been 2 weeks but its felt like a very long 2 weeks.  I hope they get your boys out on Monday, I think your body has been through enough   

BR - have a great time away

Mrs GG - I hope bens op goes well x

Emz - What job do you do  sounds interesting

Hope all the HH gang are well, anyone got some nice plans for the weekend?

Love Lou x x x


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Kirky- congrats on being PUPO Sending lots of sticky vibes your way   


LMS good luck for et tomorrow   


Kim- praying for the best news tomorrow.


Mackster- praying they take pity on you and deliver earlier. i wouldn't be a testing any new drugs myself.


GG- hope Bens ops goes well tomorrow. will be praying for him


Ems- are you a wedding planner?




May


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Morning ladies,

Thought I'd come on early to see how Kim is doing   

LMS -   for ET today   you will soon be PUPO!!

Mrs GG - hope all goes well with Ben today   

Mackster - how you doing hun?   

BR - Hope you have a lovely time in Suffolk, hope bump enjoys your dip in the sea xx  Hope the wedding plans are going well   

Loubes/May - I am based on a golf course and I work for the events side of things.  I organise weddings, birthday parties, dinner dances,  charity golf days etc.  I've been there nearly 10 years, started off working as a bar supervisor and took the events job when it came up about 6 years ago.  Every day is different which is what keeps it interesting I think.  Anyway, enough about me, how are you ladies doing?

Em xx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Emziola Kim is doing very well! Im pregnant!!!! Got a strong  this morning on 2 tests, read 2 - 3 weeks pregnant on the CB tests! Me and DH are so elated and I think in my case Im a bit dumbfounded! I can't bellieve after all these years of testing I got a pregnant result! No sooner had I peed on the sticks and walked to the bedroom to give them to DH they both had read positive - took about 30 seconds! So much for leaving DH to read the results!!!

Thank-you all you're an amazing group of women, even my DH is grateful for you guys, you kept me almost sane!!!!!

Love to you all, 

Kim xxxxx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Just logging on quickly to see if KimC has posted and 

       well done KimC and congratulations on your    i'm so so so pleased for you and DH I had a strong feeling that this would be the result.

Enjoy your good news and I wish you a very healthy pregnancy

Will pop back later

Lou x x x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kim


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

Just a quickie- working again!- just wanted to check on Kimmie's status of PUPO to Pg! Congrats my lovely, so pleased for you and DH.

Pinni x


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Yay Kim     - had to post here too!!! So happy for you and DH   xx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Ah you lot are fab! Im smiling from ear to ear! Got my scan date for Monday 26th July at 10.30am. I can't wait to hear their heartbeats, hopefully 2 of them! xxxx


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

*CONGRATULATIONS KIM*   

Brilliant news Kim, you and DH must be on top of the world. xx

May - It must be amazing to feel your special little one move. xx

LMS - GL for today, how many are you putting back? We can do the dreaded 2ww together. Make sure you rest up today. xx

Hope everyone else is ok.

Love to all xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

yay well done kim! Back later to update HoF


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Thanks TB and Kirky!

Can't wait to see the HoF!!!!! xxxx


----------



## shellsavage (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations Kim - you must be over the moon!  Good luck for the scan on 26th.


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Well done and congrats to Kim and DH.                     wishing you a healthy pregnancy!!


may


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Thanks Shel and May xxx


----------



## kad0111 (Apr 26, 2010)

*Hi everyone!!! Off to Hammersmith Hosp today for my first Investigation Scan before 1st consultation next week. Hope we dont have to wait for too long before we start our treatment...  Any advice is welcome. Thanks*


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Hi Kad - Good luck with your scan, hope all goes well.  Are you private or NHS patient??

Emziola - that sounds like a fab job.  I really fancy a career change, I love nursing but not sure if i still want to be wiping bums in 10 years time something like that sounds fab.  Think i'dlove the wedding planning bit although i'm sure there is some brides you'd quite happily murder   

Mackster - hope your well today sweetie.  Lovin the picture, its definately time to serve those eviction papers

LMS - good luck for today x

KimC - how big is your smile?

AFM - well hubby is back in area just waiting for them to be allowed to leave the ship and he will be home, quite looking forward to seeing him   .  Just going to relax this weekend, anyone else got anything lined up for the sunshine this weekend?

Lou x x


----------



## Hottie (Sep 29, 2009)

Ohhh Kim, am so chuffed for you, congrats hun...it really does give me hope.
You've being amazing with your encouraging words on this thread & others.
It really does give me hope, am just waiting for AF then start on the short protocol.
I ve been away in florida, enjoying the sunshine.
Was really dreading starting but after your lovely news, I cant wait to start. BRING ON AF.....

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kad-I was NHS, not sure if you are but will give you a rough guide to my timeline. Had first consult 3rd feb, they signed off all the papers and applied for funding, got a letter 2-3 weeks later saying funding ok and got a call 24th feb asking us to come in for co ordination appt the week after (4th march), 

got the go ahead long protocol on dya 21 of my next cycle, my af started 11th march and i started down regulation drugs 31st march , so within 2 months of first consultation xx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

That's where you've been Hotty! Hope you had a lovely time in Florida,I love going there! 

Yep Loubes - it's a ridiculous smile! 

Got a few hours on my own now as DH has gone to work for a few hours, so not sure what to do with myself now! Hoping love film drops thru the letterbox so I can relax and watch a film! I have always been a bit drawn to the sun, but it's too hot today! Im never bloomin happy with the weather!!!!  Trying to stop looking excessively happy! But keep thinking over telling the friends that knew and the screams of delight down the phone! It's a good day in my world! Hope you guys are all having a wonderful day too! Can't wait for my scan xxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

HoF updated Kim. Reply 5 on this thread x


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Oooo! Cheers TB - How you feeling today hunny? xxx


----------



## kad0111 (Apr 26, 2010)

*Hi Loubes. NHS....**Vickym - Thanks for the info. Hope everything will be ok. I hope we will be funded soon... Leaving work now and off to Hammersmith...*


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Ladies, has everyone else finished their progesterone at OTD? I have heard other hospitals giveing it out until 12 weeks but HH haven't mentioned it? Thanks for your help xx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

OMG OMG...Just got home from hospital and checked on here to see KIMS news...


      

Whoohoooohooooooooooooooooooooooooooo....I am grinning from ear to ear for you and DH hon....yayyyy..enjoy this magical day!!!Hope you join the twin team!!

LMS you are next honey!!

Welcome to KAD!!

AFM...What a joyus day!!Begged ob's to gv me earlier date,and he wanted to have an emergency C section today,due to the liver prob and my pubic pain.Hospital was very busy-so i didn't really want to sit around waiting in heat all day and maybe not operate until tomorrow etc..so he got me in for TUESDAY!!!Whooohoooo..am actually pleased I have a few days to get ready now!!Still not been sleeping at night ..but am happy we have a date!Am on strong meds for my liver thingy..but twinnies should be fine.  

Em..your job sounds fabbo!!

Loubes,,,enjoy your romantic wend with hubby!!

TB thanks for doing HOF!!How you doin?

Gotta run..love to everyone else xx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Thanks Mack! So, the 13th July 2010! Get washing all their clothes and getting yourself ready! It must be amazing to know you are going to meet themin 4 days time! Congrats hunny!!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow, the thread is full of good news today!

Congratulations Kim, I'm so pleased for you.  And Mack, can't believe you only have 4 days to wait to meet the babies!!

Kim - I finished my progesterone at OTD - I think if you're worried, your GP might prescribe it for you, but your placenta should take over and start doing it itself by now.  I never had any bleeding or anything after I stopped using it.


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Ah, thanks Hazel - It just occurred to me, I didn't have any left now! Ok, Ill try and have faith in my body! xx

Hi to Pinni - your message meant alot and made me chuckle!!!! 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

Having real probs with posting today - kim if you got more than 1 message from me that's why!

Kim, hh not happy about giving prog past otd, have to say I think that was prob the cause of my mc so would advise you to try and push for it if is playing on your mind. Interstingly my GP said she would prescribe it for me in the future if hh wouldn't, but try them as your first port of call. Think they think what will be will be, but with a history of mc, I think what harm can it do. Don't want to worry you, just to encourage you to do it if it is in your mind. It was in mine and I didn't do it and now feel like maybe I could have and should have done more.

Mrs GG hope Ben's tt op went ok - poor thing, bless him. Both my godchildren had to have that op too.

Mackster, bring on the 13th! It's the same date as one of my best friends - she doesn't know her flava. Good luck honey. So excited to see your piccies - but guess that is the end of the brill bump ones!

Love to everyone else - really must go and do some work today!
Pinni x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi whizzing by

Pinni interesting to read the feeback you got from HH re the progesterone support. Here is my experience..Kim- I was given 10w worth of progesterone after my first ET at another clinic.  I had a confirmed MMC at just under 9.5w so I was still on them when the pregnancy failed.  I changed to HH and when I got my BFP with K I queried the 2w rule for prescribing and Mr T said that it tended to make you hold onto non viable pgy's longer.  For me it was hard to just stick to the 2w worth but I knew I didnt want to risk going through the MMC route again so trusted his judgement (well he was in the top 20 IVF consultants in the country).  Mind you HH tried to get me to give up on the tx prior to EC but I expect the final say was with him and I am so glad I carried  on!  I say go with your gut instinct, if you feel it would give you peace of mind or you feel it would help there is no harm in asking!

AFM:

Thanks ladies for asking about me.  Im "ok" a bit down to be honest.  Except for having the girls its been a rubbish year.  Its a year this weekend since I split from their dad and I find it unbelievable I am still  living with him I really need to sort myself out....Now all this medical stuff....!  For a laugh though a friend and I were looking at internet dating for parents sites last night.....  

I do try and keep up with you all but sometimes I find it hard to keep up the HoF we are so busy! Its often helpful if people when giving updates on themselves on the post put AFM (as for me) so if I am having to skim due to time restraints I dont miss anything important. I try and get important updates on asap but you lot cant half chat!


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi all, well i got back from HH and am now PUPO, got 2 good embies on board and fingers crossed 4 on ice, KIM many huge congrats, Mack - not long to go now, Kirky, indeed we can - when are you having your next accupuncture?

xXx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

LMS....WOOOHOOHOOOOOOOOOOO   ..GOOD LUCK HONEY!! 2 ON BOARD..IMPRESSIVE!!

TB..sounds horrible honey-we are all here for you  .I say try the internet sites,two of my good friends have found their soul mates on there!!!

Pinni..might have one more shot up my sleeve!1  

Kim.,still stoked for you!I stopped progesterone at required time..as the others say-=go with your gut!!

hi to Kareanna,Aenor and rest of gang..me sleepy xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kim-I also stopped progesterone at OTD, it was nerve racking though xx

LMS-Congrats on being PUPO xxx

Kad-Hope everything has gone ok xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Congrats LMS will update!  See what I mean, something happening every few hours on this thread!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

any news on Ryles?

Sorry Kirky missed you on the previous update (head all over the place!) now rectified!


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Kim - congratulations! So pleased for you, well done  

LMS - pupo!! Brilliant!

Mackster - well done for standing your ground and getting a date, I'm so excited for you.  Hope these last few days aren't too painful for you

Mrs GG - poor Ben, hope his op went smoothly.  Thomas had a tongue tie but it was snipped when he was 6 days old - horrible at the time but he didn't need a g/a.  

TB - big hug coming your way  

Scooter


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies
Sorry for the delay been away to sunny devon with dh, just catching up on all the news, you have been busy!
Kim-Congrats hun what fab news    I only had the progestrone till otd

Mack-Glad you have a date for Tues will be thinking of you, hope it will ease your pain, you must be so hot in this weather you poor thing.

Push-Hope your doing ok and get your results back soon

Vicky-Great scan pics

May-How lovely you are feeling the kicking

LMS-I had a blast and was so worried as my other 2 weren't strong enough to take to blast or freeze but trusted the fab embrolygist.
ba
EM-Hope the 2ww goes quick for you hun

AFM-Had my 12 wk scan last thurs for the NT and all came back ok, fingers crossed.  Have my NHS 14wk scan next wed, had to buy some tops as tummys getting a little bigger not much but as night it gets bigger & back to work next week and have only told my boss so going for slightly baggy tops lol!xx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Morning ladies!

Thanks for all your advice about the progesterone, makes me feel a little better! Im just nervous I suppose! I left a message on the patient helpline and they didn't call back before they closed so I suppose I won't hear back till monday, so need to relax! 

LMS - Congratulations on being PUPO!!!!! Hope you're feeling full of   and wish you the best of luck with the wait!!! 4 frosties is fabulous too xxxx

EG - Glad to hear your 12 week scan went well! Another scan so soon? Must be nice to get to check in with your LO so regularly! xx

Hi to everyone else! 

AFM - Have been knicker checking obsessively for 24 hours, need to calm down and not fear the same outcome as last time. There's no reason why it should happen again xxx


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Lou - Hope you and DH have a lovely relaxing weekend together. I was supposed to be doing Race for Life tomorrow, but HH said it's best not too! I obviously wouldn't do anything to put my little embies at risk, but I'm really upset that I can't. I have done one every year in memory of my Nan   . Oh well! xx

Mack - Love the pic. How exciting, you get to meet your two boys on Tue.... xx
Hotty - Haven't seen you for a while. Here's a little AF dance for you   Hope it comes soon xx

TB - No worries my love. Sorry your not having the best of times lately, def get out there and enjoy yourself. Even if it is only for a laugh. xx

Kad - Hope everything went well yesterday at HH xx

LMS - Welcome to the PUPO club (Can't believe I am actually saying that, waited so long to get here   ). Brilliant news about your 4 frosties. Hopefully we will both be in the Twinnies club soon enough   . I haven't arranged my last acupuncture session yet... they wanted me to go Tue/Wed next week, but it's going to be a bit difficult as I have been off all this week. When are you booked in for? xx

EG - Hello hun, it's all go for you. Glad you had a good time in Devon xx

Kim - Keep that    head on, you and the little ones will be fine. xx


Well, I'm only 2 days in being PUPO and I'm already finding it hard...

Love to all xxxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

hi everyone 

kim - congrats hun    

mack - woooo hoooo you be a mummy in a few days!! 

just want to welcome lucus edward to the clan. 6lb 7oz


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Mighty Mini Mummy!!! He is scrumptious! Congratulations on the birth of Lucas he is a real little looker already!

Hope you're feeling well in yourself too xxxxxx


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh he's gorgeous!!  Well done MM!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh it is so frustrating when you lose a post isn't it!

Just really popping in to say Congrats MM, Lucas is absolutely gorgeous. Hope he is being a good little boy for his mummy and daddy.

Pinni x


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

TB - just wondering if it would make it easier for you if you updated HoF once a month rather than as frequently as you are doing it now. Maybe you could post a message asking anyone who wants to go HoF or updates to it to send you a personal  message by a certain date? Not sure if this has been discussed and dismissed before, but it must be so difficult for you to go thru the discussion thread on your own.

You do a brill job and everyone is really grateful, but it sounds as tho you need a bit of space and support at the moment and I just wondered if this might help?

As everyone else has said - go for it with the websites. We are all thinking of you and wishing you loads of love and luck. 

Pinni x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Mini - huge congratulations on your gorgeous son!  Well done!!!!!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

he is lovely mini x

Pinni thanks for suggestion I find it easiest to update as I read and once update has been done on my word file its only a little thing to repost.  When I am away from the thread for days on end its the worst!  Also TBH it gives me something to focus on rather than my own whinges!    though x


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Just a quick vent - my horendous MIL has phoned everyone in her book and told them we are pregnant. Who does that? My Dh is now fuming and we are getting texts and calls from people we barely know as wellas cousins etc...        I want to scream at her. This is the very last thing we need after everything we hav been thru. I wouldn't mind but when we told them about IVF, she then told evryone and she had her head ripped off then and told in no uncertain terms that she has no right to choose to tell people very private an intimate information about us, then goes and does this? It's bad luck before the 12 week scan and she has created total disharmony. If my Mum gets her hands on her she won't see the morning! Im so angry, but more for the fact that once again she has left my DH down, who is no silent and sitting in the garden alone. 

Sorry girls, but had to get it out! xxxxxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kim-I feel for you, my MIL was deprate to tell her sisters, but we managed to get to hold off until the first (6w) scan at least. Was a bit annoyed, but as it was only a couple of people, and she isn't normally annoying I let her off, but sounds like your MIL makes a habbit of these things   

MM-Your little boy is lovel hun xxx

Had a lovely relaxed day with my mother in law today, I love it that we get along well. My husband is out each day fri sat sun daytime this weekend at the formula one with his dad, so today me and MIL were keeping eachother company. She made us a cooked breakfast when I got there a 7am, then she done rolls for lunch and made dinner when the guys got in. I spent the day relaxing, reading, watching TV and chatting to MIL, bliss xx


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi All

Kim - First of all congrats on the BFP.  Try not to stress about st opping the bum bullets I had to carry them onto 12 weeks and it was a nightmare.  Sorry to hear your MIL is being a pain totally agree she has no right to tell everyone we told both Mum's not to tell anyone until 12 weeks however my MIL then didn't tell anyone even after that. We were at her house and my DH's cousin turned up and made it obvious she didn't know so DH had a conversation with her and she then immediately told her but didn't bother to tell her it was twins!!!!

Mackster - Sorry to hear about the liver condition you really are having a nightmare aren't you.  I'm so jealous that you get to meet your boys on Tuesday I'm soo fed up with being pregnant at the moment as I'm so uncomfortable.

Mighty Mini - Congratulations your little boy is beautiful.

Loubes - Hope that you have a lovely weekend with your DH now that he's home.

TwiceBlessed - I know that this will sound mad but congratulations you've survived the first 12 months of being separated.  You are now so much nearer to having the kind of life that you want!!!  Good for you having a look at internet dating hopefully you will meet a lovely man out there.

Scooter - Hope you little boy came through his operation ok and it wasn't too stressful for you.

AFM - Well the blood tests came back clear but the itching is still as bad as ever.  DH took me out to Dinner last night and it was a nightmare.  It was a charity dinner after a golf day and the room was packed so you can all imagine how hot it was.  I kept having to go to the ladies so I could have a good itch (sorry TMI).  We left after the presentations etc and as soon as we got into the car park I had to pull my top up and my skirt down to get some cool air to my belly.

Hope that you all have a good weekend

Pushoz


----------



## Ryles33 (May 5, 2010)

Evening everyone  

Well I had my ET yesterday. Both thawed nicely. One didnt lose any cells and the second lost just one so really happy. They had trouble getting them in even though I was sedated. But hey who cares as I am now PUPO  Getting loads of cramping today which I had last time as well. Not trying to think to much into things at the mo but It's so hard.

Testing on 23rd July.

Hope eveyone else is Ok. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Great news Ryles xxxx PUPO!

Kim    to MIL.

Pushoz    on the itching it will be worth it I promise. And what a lovely comment on the 12m thing for me.  My aim over the next 12m is to get away from him as it were, really need to pack up sell up and leave coz we cant keep living like this and tbh I am getting fed up of his dirty washing being about.....


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Congratulations Ryles!   23rd will be here before you know it. Sending you lots of sticky positive vibes     

TB - You are a strong woman to go thru all that you have over the last few months. I got my SIL who is wonderful onto a site called My single friend - sarah beeneys site, 18months ago and she went on a couple of shocker dates, but has meant the most wonderful man and they have just moved in together. As for the dirty washing - oooo, you're a tolerant woman - I'd have it in the bin!   Keep being the lovely friendly person you are xx

Push - His dad has said keep us in the dark from now on so we don't tell people, that's not a solution is it? So we won't tell them after our scan whether we have one or two healthy heartbeats? Cos they'd rather tell their friends and family everything straight away? So pleased your blood tests came back clear, it probably feels like forever till they appear, but it's only days now. Hang on in there, and avoid crowded rooms!!! Hope the itching calms down xxxx

Vicky - How lovely to hear you getting thoroughly pampered! You are really lucky to have a lovely MIL, I never expected not to get on with mine, I have laways got on with oast boyfrinds mums and my mum and gran have an amazing relationshiup. But its very different with my MIL, Ive done everything to keep the peace, but ashe can be quite underhand and spiteful most of the time. But I didn't expect his dad to stick up for her this time, they are isolating my DH ata time I would love to know his family are there for him. It's ridiculous xx


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

Kim really sorry that you and poor DH are having such a difficult time when you shouldn't have a care in the world. Their behaviour is not only mean, it's hugely extreme. Hope things improve for you and everything calms down so that you can have a sensible conversation with them about it. Does DH have a sibbling that could help or maybe an aunt or something to help smooth the waters? 

TB - love Kims suggestion to bin the dirty clothes! Oh tempting. You are doing really well, keep going lovely, anniversarys of any kind can be a real challenge can't they, but as PushOz said keep going, you are an inspiration to us all.

Ryles congrats on bring PUPO!

Pinni x


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

MM - he is so beautiful, hope he's being a good boy for his Mummy

Ryles - congrats on being pupo  

Kim - OMG your MIL is a nightmare!  I really feel for you, as if IVF isn't stresful enough as it is.  Pinni's suggestion sounds like an excellent idea, is there a relative who can help?

TB


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Ello my lovelies!!!

Awwww MM..I'm in love!!!What a little charmer!!!!  

Kim..     That's for your ratbag MIL!! I had a meltdown yesterday,when I found out my MIL is coming to surprise us from Hong Kong-one week after birth....just want some DH and bubba time,before my Ma arrives (quite selfish I know!!)

In hospital again today-bloods and monitoring because of liver doo dah.The tablets are making me feel very vommy!! On the plus side though,I finally got to meet our MAY!!  She and her bump are gorgeous!!!!

TB..onwards and upwards hon..I think your plans sound positive and fruitful!!!

Ryles..whoohoo  PUPO!!

Oooh PushOz..I feel for you..I PM'd you name of saviour itch cream!!It's keeping me awake at night too!!Any signs from you?

I also now have cankles...big scary swollen feet..eeeekkkk

Vicky..glad you being looked after!!  

Hi to Pinni and Hazel, KD and everyone else...

ROLL ON TUESDAY...XXX


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Mini, he looks adorable!


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

lucas looks such a honey, all nibbly and kissable... well done Mini, when are you passing him round for munching?    i want to come xxx  well done mummy xxx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Morning ladies,

LMS -   on being PUPO.  Welcome to the 2ww!

Mack - hope you are getting ready to meet your boys tomorrow - how exciting. sorry to hear you are feeling under the weather xx

Loubes - great that DH is home with you.  How long have you got him for?

EG - glad your 12 week scan went well xx

TB - hope this year starts to pick up for you.  I'd go speed dating or something if I were you....you need some fun!

Mini - congrats hun, Lucas is gorgeous!!   

Kim - can't believe your MIL   Take a deep breath hun....hope DH is feeling better today.   xx

Vicky - glad your MIL behaved!, sounds like you had a lovely w/e xx

Pushoz- not long now hun, hope the itching has died down xx

GG - hope Ben's op went well and he is recovering/recovered xx

Kirky - know the feeling hun, hope it doesn't drive you too   

Ryles -   on being PUPO!

AFM - Only 2 days til OTD but it is the blood test so I am dreading waiting at home for the call.
Should really get ready for work now   

Em xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Em-Good luck for weds hun xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Em, good luck for Wed

Mini - he is absolutely gorgeous well done and huge congrats!!!

Mackster - not long to wait now, then your world will be turned upside down

Kim - deep breaths, count to ten and think of something nice!!

Push - hope you are doing ok

Vicky - sounds like you had a wonderful weekend

afm, I woke up this morning and felt like I had been out on a bender, felt really queezy, and tmi, anyone had this could it be a side effect of the medication?

xXx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

LMS-Sorry to hear you are feeling yuck, is probably a side effect of all the drugs you have had over the last few weeks x


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

MM - Lucas is just perfect. He looks SO gorgeous. Big    from me to all of you. Well done Mrs xx

Mack - One more sleep before you meet your boys    (There isn't a smiley with a HUGE grin! But that's what I mean). Hope you are packed and ready. GL, can't wait to see pics of them xx

Pushoz - How you doing babe? Can't be long now before your two make an appearance... xx

Kim - I bet you were   at your MIL. People can be so inconciderate! Just you and DH concentrate on your    xx

Vicky - Glad your doing well and relaxing xx

Ryles -    on being PUPO. You and LMS test the day after me, let's    that we all get a BFP. Sending you lots of sticky     

Em - Sending you lots of     . Keep that PMA up (not that I can speak!!!) GL for wed, you will be fine. I am praying for a BFP for you too xx

LMS - Hope you feel better soon babe xx

AFM, I am at home today, go back to work tomorrow   . DH is going back to Dublin tonight and I won't get to see him again until the weekend   . I feel like a bloated beach ball (Sorry to the ladies who are ready or nearly ready to pop, I bet it's nothing compaired to what your going through!) and I keep swinging from positive to negative.... Felt like such a fraud yesterday, started the race for life and went and hide somewhere and then joined my mum at the end   . Apart from keeping my embies safe, I have only succeeded in making my aunt think I am actually preggers. Lets hope she will be right....

Love to all xxx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Hi Ladies!

Emziola! 2 more sleeps! Really  excited for you and your DH. How you feeling?

LMS - You can bet your life it's the medication, I had no idea how long the after effects last for, I still look swollen, not as bad, but still avoiding jeans and tight fitting clothes! Keep thewater up, it made me fell a bit more human xx

Kirky - Im so sorry your DH is going away, I didn't like it when mine went away for 3 nights, it's horrible during the 2ww. Hope it flies by and he is home soon xxx

Mackster - Tomorrow's the big day!!!! Im so thrilled for you! Enjoy the peace and quiet! Hope you feel ready now xxx

Thanks for all the advice re MIL. They are a funny family - on the surface you'd say they are all independent and strong willed and also very family orientated. But his dad text him - yes people he TEXT him, and said and I paraphrase "I suggest that you don't tell us any developments with Kim so that we don't tell people" I have been trying so hard to get my DH to not be so angry and let it go as they're family, but to read that text...... How dare they say that, this is there first grandchil/ren and I cannot believe they actually suggested to leave them in the dark. So we won't tell them if there are one or two heartbeats, or how we get on at the 12 week scan. Im so offended and disgusted. Stilltrying to keep DH chilled and fix it, but don't think Ill ever forgive what his dad said. They haven't so much as called him. How dare they do this when we have been so flippin' happy. Spoke to his 2 sisters, the younger one has never got on with her Mum so she's out, and his older sister tries to placate my Dh, which he isn't having anything of. Ill fix it over the next couple of days as it's his birthday on Thursday and I hate this. Dh is at work, Im still at home. Tearing my hair out!!! xxx


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

Good luck Kim, nightmare situation, maybe dh's birthday will be a good event that brings everyone together again.

Emz, thinking of you. How come you have to go for a blood test?

Pinni x


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Kim -    like Kirky said concentrate on your BFP.  Hope you have a lovely day on Thursday for DH's birthday and do something special.

Pinni - My first IVF at the Hammersmith they used to do blood tests then they changed to pee sticks but because my first IVF resulted in an ectopic they have done blood tests for me since.  Because of that I didn't lose my tube as they treated it with medication.  It was horrible at the time but looking back I'm glad I found out sooner rather than later.

AFM - Had a little    at work this morning.  My boss is lovely and has said I can go home early if I want but two of my colleagues are off sick and she is due to go to Edinburgh tomorrow to see Rod Stewart so I feel like I can't let her down.  Keep trying to keep the    up but it is so hard.  I'm just dreading the blood test/phone call on Wed.  So far they have all been negative.


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Kim- deep breath in! count to hundred and try and concentrate on your precious cargo.


Ems- sending you lots of          


MM- what a beautiful baby you have. congrats again


Mack- one more sleep, then 2 becomes 4!! good luck for tomorrow


Afm, totally , totally tired and 2 long days in labour ward. really need to cut down my hours  


may


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

Emz, I know what you mean about never having had a bfp, same with me until last go. Sending u loads of PMA vibes. Sorry to hear about your ectopic pg, they thought that might have been the case for me which is why they kept testing my blood for ages after my mc. I am such a scientist, still don't understand why the difference in blood vs urine, praying that all goes well for you and this time they phone you with news of a big juicy fat pg. We will all be thinking of you. Btw, am even more jealous - not only do you have an amazing job, it sounds like you have an amazing boss too!

Pinni x


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Mackster - Good luck for the blood tests. I felt exactly the same as you wanting the first couple of days/weeks to be just DH, the twins and myself but one of the girls I know off another website said this is a bad idea.  Having people around menas that they can wash up/fill the dishwasher, do the washing and hang it out, cook you a meal, hoover up etc etc and that way you will get the time you want to spend on your own with your babies.  I know it will be tough be look at your MIL staying as having a housekeeper for a week!!!!

Emizola - Good luck for Wednesday and just remember there is a first time for everything!  Fingers crossed work will keep you busy and keep your mind off things.  Hope your boss enjoys seeing Rod Stewart, saw him years ago and he was fantastic.  

May - Got to ask what do you do? are you a midwife with you saying you work on the labour ward.

Kim - Hope that you smooth things out with your ILs it's very insensitive of your FIL to send a text like that.  You could say that they are so excited about you being pregnant and having their first grandchild they are ready to explode and tell the world.  MY DH's friend came round on Saturday and was asking about the how the parents were.  DH said he wonders if his Dad actually realises I'm pregnant (if you knew my FIL then that comment wouldn't surprise you) and his Mum "well she has got 5 grand-children already so she's not really that bothered" Yes I was really impressed with what DH said but it does kind of explain her attitude.

AFM - Having a bit of a trauma my Auntie phoned last night and was saying it's the first anniversary of her step-daughters death today.  My Mum had told me it was my EDD so now my niggling back pain is worrying me because I hope it's not a sign of labour because I think it would be difficult having the twins born on her anniversary.  OK probably stressing about nothing I'm sure we could put a positive spin on it.

Pushoz


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Pushoz, much as I don't think anyone has a right to get involved with naming your child, maybe you could do something involving your step-cousin's name, if yours are born on her anniversary?

Mack - I'm so excited for you - bet you can't sleep tonight for thinking about finally meeting the babies.

Emz - thinking of you, sending you lots of      .  Maybe worth doing a pee-stick on Wednesday morning so you aren't sitting waiting for the phone call - or is that really bad of me to suggest it??

Kirky - I don't blame you not doing the Race For Life.  You've been through quite enough without making the embies try and hang on in there!!  I'm sure it doesn't work quite like that but it's not nice to think of them being jiggled around!!

Love to everyone else I've missed.  Hi Vicky, EG and all others!

AFM, back is really hurting today.  I complained to work because I'm sure it's my chair, which they replaced with one they found in the hallway.  If anything, it's made it worse!  I've found myself another one and have stuck a cushion behind me but it's not really doing anything to help.  Plus DH has gone to Surrey for the day to help a friend out, so he's taken the car and I have to walk home from work.  I'll get a taxi if it's too bad but walking does ease it a bit.  Humph.

xxxx


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello lovelies!


Quick-ish one from me as I'm very very sleepy and slow today.  Though I'm a very lucky girl and can spend the day on the sofa when I need to...


Anyhow...


Mini - Lucas looks absolutely magical gorgeous - hurrah hurrah for him - hope you are all surviving and that you're being looked after and managing to get some rest 


Mack - so glad they've relented - can't believe that the your day is finally dawning!  I know you're completely knackered, but I hope you are enjoying the calm before the storm and GOOD LUCK to you all and can't WAIT to see lovely pictures...


Kim - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  I had a very good feeling about you so I'm not surprised but I am delighted  .  So sorry about awful in-law situation...  It sounds to me that the FiL text is because they've realized that they've cocked up and are now feeling guilty and burying their guilt by being all defensive.  Do hope you manage to make things better for your DH and you - and please don't let it get in the way of your joy!


Push- hope that you don't have to face the anniversary/birth conundrum - but I also hope that you do get some nice contractions soon... if they do come today then perhaps your Auntie might be able to see it as a healing lovely thing?


May - hope they cut your hours down soon - I am starting to feel really tired and so so lucky that I work from home - though I'm sure all the other pregnant ladies will miss you!


Emz - GOOD LUCK for Weds.  Do hope that they call you as quickly as possible with your results.  Hope you manage to take it easy until then, though it sounds like you're going to be busy...     


LMS, Kirky and Ryles - I'm sending you calm and jolly vibes to help you survive the 2ww.  I'm sure sunshine and heat are all very good things for implanting embies!


AFM, had a lovely lovely weekend in Suffolk with DH, some friends from Iceland, my mother and MiL. Took bump into the sea as planned, although it was a bit choppy and I found that swimming in the sea with a bump wasn't quite as easy as I thought.  But I felt lovely afterwards and wearing a bikini with bump felt lovely - for once I didn't have to hold my tummy in! Then yesterday we went to a wonderful Country Fair and entered our dogs into comedy dog show - DH won the most beautiful ***** class with our whippet, and then went on to win the dog who looks most like it's owner class.  He was pleased as punch and Icelanders thought the whole thing hilarious...  


Lots and lots of love to you all (and GOOD LUCK MACKSTER)


BlancheRabbit XXX


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

PushOz, agree with BR, I think a lot of people would find that a comfort - kind of like circle of life thing, so if it is things starting, maybe try to see it as a positive thing, even if not now, even if she is worried now, maybe in time. As I was saying to TB, anniversarys are always hard and you never know it might help her so try not to fret sweetie.

Pinni x


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

PS to avoid confusion - I meant to write "DH won the most beautiful _***** _class with the whippet." DH is not a beautiful woman!


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Good grief have just done it again - hormones/heat sending me bonkers. DH won the most beautiful _*****_ class with whippet. Dear oh dear oh dear...XXX


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

OK I am actually not going mad - every time I try to write b**** (the word for a female dog) dear FF turns it into woman.  Phew!  Sorry to clutter the airwaves with my nonsense lovely gang!


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

BR   

Hazel - My OTD with a pee stick wouldn't be until Friday so it would probably be too early.  I'll just have to be patient    Hope your back is feeling better xx  Have you heard from Pepper lately?

Thanks for all your positive thoughts ladies, I'm feeling a bit better now    - just so hope it works this time.  DH gives my tummy 2 kisses every night before I go to bed - we are both trying to be positive.

Em xx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Well well you lot do chatter    I take a weekend break away fromm FF and look how much has happened..........

BR -   

Mini - Lucas is sooooooo gorgeous, you must be so in love.  Congratulations to you both again

Emz - I can't believe its nearly OTD for you, lots of       for wednesday babe x

Mackster - I'm so excited for you, this time tomorrow your going to have had so many mummy cuddles   .  As for your family being around I agree with pushoz, your going to be so tired and still recovering from your ELCS that an extra pair of hands to do the normal boring house stuff will be a godsend especially while your trying to establish a routine.  Wishing you all the luck for tomorrow sweetie I can't wait to see the pics x x x

Push - how are you?  not long for you either you must be so excited

Ryles - congratulations on bein PUPO hun, hope your 2ww flies past x

LMS - hope your feeling better soon

Kirky - how are you holding up     

May - definately need to listen to that body of yours and reduce your hours, you've got 2 to think about now

KimC - I so can't believe your MIL did that.  Hope you are ok and planning a nice day with DH and bump thursday x

Pinni - hope your well

Martha - lovely to see you on here again, i hope your well and looking after yourself, thinking of you x

Hazel - can you speak to your GP/midwife and get some physio on your back?

Vicky - hope you had a great weekend, is it tomorrow you have a consultant appointment?  Good luck hun x

Scooter - how are you doing?

AFM - well me and DH had a quiet weekend, he's home for a wee while now so got to get used to sharing the double bed again   , its his birthday on wed but he's away all day so think we'll be out tomorrow evening to celebrate.  

Hope all is well with the rest of the HH gang

Lou x x x


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

BR ..you are a riot!!!     

Wowsers...what a bunch of chatty Cathy's!!

Firstly a HUGE thanks for all your lovely supportive words!!The journey has been long..but you guys and FF have made it joyous and made it feel VERY special and unique.So nice to have people to bang on to constantly!!!

I can't stay long as I have my Aunt n Uncle here from Oz and I still hv to wax  and finish gtg ready for tomorrow!! Still in shock about it being tomorrow!!

Got my hair do blow dried today..so hoping won't scare the boys when they come!!

PushOz...holy Toledo..that's certainly a burden,eh?Hope you ok.I'm sure the dates won't clash,and now it will be a happy day..not a sad one   Do you have an eviction date yet?Sorry if you've already told me!

I am in agreeance re MIL..buutttt..this particular one doesn't do housework and will want to go out and be entertained!!Painful!!!She was told already that tomorrow is the day and she has forgotten already!!  She keeps emailing me abt her broken iphone...seriously!!!

Then my DH tells me he has a meeting tomrw am..I soo hope the C section remains at 2pm-otherwise Ill KILL him!!!

Still hv to agree on bubba's names too..we have a long list to come with us!!

Am going to try and hv a big dinner tonight...as it's nil by mouth from 12!!!

Emz..OMG..it's this WEDS isn't it??Ill have to keep checking in from my phon e!! Will be thinking of you kiddo!!  I have a VERY good feeling abt this!!!I am physic Mack!!

Hazel..hope ye back is better..a good chair is vital!!

Kim ..grrrr fricken inlaws-honestly  

Loubes...good you have DH around for a bit..although sharing beds are no good!!His b'day will be same date as my boys!!

PushOz..you still itchy?Did you get my PM re cream?

Vicks...how's the job situation?

May..get some rest..hope to sees ya tomrw xx

Kirky...thx for your big grins..xxx

Ryles...how's the 2ww treating you?

Hi to Pinni,Mini,Scoots,TB,KD and gang

Em....will be crossing everything for you honey..stay positive     

Will get May or Roo to post with my news.

Love to everyone else Ive rudely left out xxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Mackster-GL hun xxxxxxxx

Loubes-How are you?

Yup, consultant appt tomorrow at 3.30pm, will see what he has to say. I reckon will probably five me dietry advice and tell me to book in or a GTT later on in pregnancy. The problem isn't knowing what I should eat, its eating it. I am badly craving cheese and pickle samwiches since last week and Jam on toast, need to buy some sugar free jam but couldnt find any


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Mack - waxing and blow-dry is an awesome birth preparation schedule - hurrah for you!  Hope you manage to fit in something delicious for supper in your poor squashed stomach!

BRXXX


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Good luck for tomorrow Mack - you will be a Mummy soon!!  Thanks for your message, I so hope you are right   

Vicky - hope your appt goes well   

Off to bed now.

Em xx


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

Good luck Mackster, we are all so excited, can't imagine how you must be feeling. Looking forward to meeting the new men in your lives soon.

Pinni x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

whizzing by to wish a fantastic birth experience to Mack

  for our pupo contingent.

Hope to get on here briefly over the next few days. Have a hosp appt about my hernia tomorrow and then its the op on Wed so its been all systems go here getting things organised. Tesco have been with the shop so ex should be able to manage the few hours I aim to be out and find stuff to cook when I get back.
Anyone else live with men who cant find things because their idea of looking is to stand still move head from side to side (looking) and will it to make itself appear?


----------



## lilac1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi all,

Thanks for the welcome back and sorry i've been so rubbish posting!

Just wanted to say good luck to Mackster for tomorrow - how exciting!! Can't wait to see pics. Hope you manage to get some sleep tonight xx

MM - awwww Lucas is GORGEOUS!! You must be such a proud mummy - congrats!

Em - good luck for Wednesday - i have everything crossed for you           

Vicky - good luck for your appt tomorrow. I remember getting some sugar-free jam in the goody bag from the Vitality show one year but i can't remember the name of it sorry! Will let you know if it comes to me, but health food shops should have them.

Kim - congrats on your BFP! Sorry your having MIL trouble tho! Sometimes i'm quite grateful mine lives in another country lol!

Pushoz - hope the heat/itching isn't driving you too mad. 

Hazel - hope your back is not too painful and something that can be sorted with a nice pregnancy massage   and ofcourse a decent work chair   

BR -    was reading your posts on my phone at work and had to laugh out loud!

LMS - hope your feeling better now and that the 2ww isn't driving you too crazy!

Ryles - good luck for your 2ww. I had to be sedated for ET too and was quite glad though found the IV fluid/bladder filling a bit weird! Did you get a pic of your embies?

EG - hope your well. Have started acu again. Was meaning to before the start of this cycle but the time went quite quickly between cycles (at least in hindsight lol!) and was manic with holidays, friends weddings, guests visiting and a car crash to top it all off    Debra is soo lovely  - am so grateful for Pushoz's recommendation. Are you still having it? 

Kirky - good luck for the 2ww madness!

TB - thank you for doing such a great job with the HoF! Hope you and the girls are well. Good luck for the op on Wed.

Loubes - enjoy your DH's birthday celebrations.

Hi and hope your well to anyone i've missed xx

AFM - been DRing for about a week and a half now, ? suppressed scan next tues. Really hope my period starts well before then! Am finding the injections a bit harder this time round. I think the needles are a bit shorter...but for some reason i'm bleeding/bruising more, they're more painful and have been soooooo moody its incredible! Was so glad to spend the weekend at home being able to nap during the day, read, chill, etc and not have to face people. Feels like PMT times a million! 

Quick question to all those who have had a FET (sorry if this has been asked before!): I have 7 day2 frosties - does anyone know how the thawing process works at HH? Will they thaw a couple at a time or all of them? And do they refreeze?


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Mackster - Eviction date is set for 19th when I will be 39+2 that is if I haven't burst by then/  Did get your PM but not been out today and as not felt 100%.  DH is probably trying, inappropriately to take his mind off the events of tomorrow as it's such a big day.  Stuff your MIL she will just have to sort herself out and if she's not happy tough!

Twice blessed - Aren't all men like that?  The amount of times I walk round with DHs phone in my pocket until he sits there and says "oh where did I put my phone".  Good luck for the hernia app't

Vicky - Is your consultant app at Hemel?  We're at Watford tomorrow at 1.55but our consultant always runs late.

Lilac - When you have your co-ordination meeting they will discuss the plan with you.  My friend had 7 and they suggested defrosting 4 but she suggested defrosting all 7 and the going to Blasto which they agreed to.  Don't feel that what they suggest you have to go with you certainly have some input in the situation.

Pushoz


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pushoz-Yup, at Hemel, am under Mr Sansussi, have you ever seen him? Good luck for your appt, hope the twinnies make a move before eviction date next monday x

Lilac-GL with the down regging hun, haven't done a FET but wanted to wish you the best of luck xx

TB-Hope appt goes ok xx

Hope mackster gets on well today    

Will report back on my appt tonight x


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Thinking of you today Mackster, hope all goes well x x 

Vicky - I can't believe your 11 weeks, mind I struggle to believe i'm 9 weeks already.  Still 40 seems a long way off   

TB - hope your appointment goes well x

Hope you all have a great day x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Although the days drag, the weeks seem to be going by a bit quicker now. Probably as I am looking forward to my centre parcs hol mid sep, and at the end of oct my friends little boy will be 2, and by his birthday I will be 26 weeks , eek lol


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Vicky -    I have my little targets too.  Mind with recent history I can't imagine getting past 23 weeks.  Not sure if i've mentioned it on this thread but we are having the wedding we never had this year, renewing our vows and a big wedding breakfast and evening do for all our family and friends on 30th October, i'll be just over 25 weeks so i'm currently looking for an Ivory tent to wear   .


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Loubes - how lovely - a wedding!!  That's a very good milestone to distract you from the weeks ticking past    Ours came after two years of TTC and it kept me totally distracted and happy for six months just when I was reaching my wits end - and then a few months after it I managed to hop on the IVF wagon.


I'm sure there are lots of beautiful ivory tents out there - have you looked at Isabella Oliver's?  Beautiful draping, although she doesn't do silk...  Don't know what your budget is but eBay is wonderful for that sort of thing...


Please keep us up to date with the wedding party plans - as I've said before, nothing keeps me happier than a good bit of wedding planning...


BR XXX


PS have been thinking of Mackster all morning - Nil by Mouth by now - and with two babies to cuddle within a couple of hours - hurrah!!!


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Can't stop thinking about Mackster! One hour to go! Hope her DH has made it back from his meeting, or she'll linch him! Can't wait to see the pictures and hear their weight and names etc... Good luck hunny, nearly a Mummy!!!! xxxxx

Emziola - Good luck for tomorrow, at least witht the blood test you get to find out a little earlier and you have no choice of testing early! I have everthing crossed for you! Mackster was right about me - hopefully her radar has picked you correctly too!

Em - good luck tomorrow hunny! How are you doing? No early testing?!!!! xxx

BR - Youhave tickled me pink - I read those 3 sentances 10 times at least thinking my brains have pickled, I can't see a bloomin difference!  

Vicky - can't believe you are 10 weeks pregnant! Are you showing yet?

Hi to all you other wonderful ladies, Im still waiting not so patiently for my scan! They don't do early pregnancy scans on Fridays at HH? Why I don't know, but means I have to wait three days longer. Still, as long as we get that far and there are heartbeats to hear I can live with that! xxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kim-Think they only do them a couple of days a week, not sure why. Kibnd of showing put as I have a tummy anyway you can't tell unless you know IYSWIM


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

LOL looking for news on Mack didnt realised she had been given a time...

Em/Emziola   

I had a positive appt this morning and it looks like they will try keyhole surgery after all for the hernia (at least first) which is a lot better.  Proving the stent op tomorrow and subsequent lithotripsy for the kidney stone goes well and is over soon we are hoping the hernia may get done mid october.

  to everyone else x


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

hey ladies
Mack-hope its going well thinking of you today can't wait for some updates.x

Lilac-how you doing hun, yep im still with Debra shes fab im going tonight as starting from next month to go once a month, still find it helps, hope this cycle goes well for you, keep up the good work with D/R xx

Vicky-What was your appt for all ok hun?x

Hi to Push, loubes keep us updating on your wedding plans nice to hear good news, Kim-Hope your getting nearer to the scan, Em-thinking of you tomorrow hun GL, BR-your posts yesterday re dog show had me in stitches!

AFM-Have my NHS scan tomorrow which should be 12 wks but they made me wait till 14 as hammersmith had done one at 6wks, hoping its all ok, looking forward to starting my pregnancy yoga on sat and some swimming.  Starting to show a bit as im a size 10 so had to buy some maternity trousers, but don't look it yet just had a belly which I wish would turn into a bump instead of a spare tyre lol!!xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

EG-GL for your scan tomorrow hun xx

TB-Glad the appt was positive xx

Consultant appt was ok (It was just because I have pcos they want me under shared care), just had blood pressure taken and had to do a urine sample which was all ok. Registrar then just had a chat said was I ok, said yes. Then he just said that they would see me again after my 20w scan. 

Got my 12 w scan there next weds x


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey ladies,

TB - glad your appt went well.   with your op tomorrow   

Lilac   glad your d/r is well on it's way.   with your scan on Tuesday   

EG -   with your scan tomorrow, how exciting!!

Vicky - glad your are doing well xx

Thank you for all your positive messages, can't wait to get tomorrow over and done with.

Wonder how Mack is doing.  Hope DH made it in time!   

Sending lots of   to you all xx

Em xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Just checking in on Mack and the lads!


----------



## lilac1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Pushoz - thanks hun, have already had my co-ord where they said they will defrost all 7, but it was all so quick i forgot to ask whether they do a few at a time or all in 1 go! They suggested trying for blasts so i guess they will thaw all 7 at once...

Vicky - glad all was well at your appt. Can't believe your 11 weeks either - time seems to be whizzing by!

TB - glad your appt went well too.

Em -    

EG - good luck for your scan tomorrow. I'm also going to see Debra tonight at 7 so we might bump into each other in the waiting room if your just before/after me!

Loubes - how exciting - a wedding to plan/look forward to   

Mackster - you must be enjoying double cuddles right now! Hope everything went well.


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Loubes your wedding/renewal is on my DH's birthday!  Hope you find a lovely tent


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Emz - best of luck for tomorrow.  Mack had a good feeling about mine so hope she's managed the same for you.

Mack - hope everything is going well and you've now got your 2 beautiful boys in your arms.

EG - I'm sure I just looked fat until I was about 16 weeks!  Then it started to look like a bump.  Hope your scan goes well tomorrow - it's amazing to see how much they have grown since the 6 week one!!

BR - your dog show posts were hilarious!

Kim - I don't want to burst your bubble but I don't think you get to hear the heartbeat at the first scan!  You can see them though, which is so lovely!!

TB - my DH is exactly the same.  He'll sit at the computer, knowing I'm in agony, and say "I need a pen", "Where's the toothpaste", "I need some pants" and expect me to run around and get them for him.  AND, I usually get up earlier than him and make a cup of tea for myself as he's still fast asleep.  But when he gets up his first words to me are "Can I have a cup of tea?".  Grrrrr.  I'm going to start waking him up and getting him to make it!!  Men.  Rubbish.

Loubes - how exciting having a wedding to plan!  I'm sure you'll find a dress that makes you look very elegant and curvy!

AFM - back is still sore but helped by my new chair (well, not new, I had to steal it from an interview room, but at least it's got some back support on it).  I'm thinking of getting a wedge cushion thing from mothercare and seeing if that makes any difference.  I mentioned it to the midwife this morning and she just suggested nagging work to get them to sort it out!  I'm going to look for a pregnancy massage in my area - my mum bought me some Champney's vouchers for my birthday that I haven't used yet so I might see if I can use them for that.  Saw a friend who is due in a couple of weeks while at my midwife appointment this morning and was horrified at how big she is.  When I was little and used to imagine being pregnant, I always thought that the size I am now would be it!!  and now I realise just how far I have to go now!  Scary.


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

TB good luck for tomorrow. I find all men and actually most people at work try that on at some time or other , I find the trick is to make it more painful for them to ask me than do it themselves!

Emz, thinking of you, lots of luck for 2moro.

Lilac, have you tried another injection site if you are getting lots of bruises? My fav site is the side just below my waist - the kind of pinch an inch place.

Kim - hope things have settled down a bit with the in-laws. Btw, did you go for the extra progesterone?

Love to everyone else.

Pinni x


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Em- good luck for tomorrow, waiting for the phone call is so hard.  Praying you get your BFP   

TB - hope it all goes ok with the stent tomorrow  

Mackster - hope you are all cuddled up with your little boys  

EG - good luck for your scan tomorrow  

Sorry this is just a very quick post as I'm feeling rubbish, I know there are lots of people I haven't mentioned - I'm thinking of you all

AFM - got my 1st appt with my consultant tomorrow.  I'm really not looking forward to it as it will be the first time I've gone back to the maternity unit since I delivered Edward there.  Even though it's the same place I had Thomas it only holds unhappy memories for me.  Anyway it's got to be done so I'll have to put my brave, smiling face on


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

No news yet from Mack? Im so impatient!!! Hope all 4 of them are happy and helathy xxxx

Good luck Emz, let us know, I have everything crossed for you and your DH xxxxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Macksters lads have arrived!!!!!   

No names or any other details yet!  ​


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Macks little men are here and they are gorgeous!!       


may


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

yay Mack x

Scooter    to you, nowhere near or approaching the same but will be back on the same general ward tomorrow as I was for my ERPC.  Not relishing the thought.  Wont have a soul (save for the medics) with me either all day


----------



## Ryles33 (May 5, 2010)

Hi ladies 

Just wanted to say a massive congrats to Mackster   

Emz all the best for tomorrow    I'll be in your position on the 23rd July. How have you coped with the TWW? It's killing me. I have had so much cramping that I'm convinced AF is gonna show her face  

Anyway hope everyone else is good xxxxxxxx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Mackster - congratulations on the safe arrival of your boys.  Looking forward to hearing more details and seeing some pics in time.  Lots of love to you all x

Scooter -     hope it goes well tomorrow

Emz -      tomorrow brings good news x

Vicky - glad appointment went well if a little a brief x

Ryles, LMS & Kirky - hope your 2ww is being kind x

Love to all the rest of the gang

Lou x x x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Congrats Mackster xxxxxxxxxxx

Scooter-    GL tomorrow x

Em-GL tomorrow hun xxx

Hazel-Sorry to hear your chair is still playing you up x

AFM-Was surprised yesterday morning when I tried my angel sounds doppler than already, if I have a semi full bladder I can find the babys heart beat, have heard it a couple of times now, DH too x


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Mack - CONGRATULATIONS. SOOOOOOOO jealous that May has seen them. How is Mum? Can't wait to hear all about them xxxxxxxxxxxx
Em - GL for tomorrow. Keep those    up and let us know how you get on.    for a BFP for you. You DH is the sweetest with the kisses at night xx

Kim - DH has lived in Dublin for a year now. He normally comes home every other weekend, but during this it has been every weekend. He flies back in the night before OTD! How are you doing? Hope your less stressed with the in-laws xx

May - How you feeling? Hope your not wearing yourself out xx

Pushoz - I take it there was no sign of those twinnies You are so wise, I love the advice you give, you should write a column in a mag.... Hope your doing well xx

Hazel - It's typical that they think just finding you another random chair will fix it! You need to have a full asessment done so it best suits you. Hope the walk home helped and you didn't over do it xx

BR - LOL your woman/b**** thing did make me laugh. And your post was very impressive seeing you were so tired. 2ww is going ok, half way there!!! How are you getting on? xx

Lou - Glad you had a lovely weekend with your DH and he is home for a while. I know exactly how you feel re the bed thing. It's SO weird when your used to sleeping on your own and scary how quickly you get used to sleeping on your own! Brilliant news about the wedding you never had babe xx

Lilac - I had bad bruising whilst d/r. It seemed like one they would be fine and the next a nightmare so I never knew what to expect!!! Make sure you drink plenty of fluids. Your in the loo most of the day, but it does help with the s/e xx

EG - GL with your scan tomorrow xx

Scooter - GL for tomorrow    xx

Vicky - That must be amazing to be able to hear your little ones heartbeat when you want. xx

I'm nearly half way through the 2ww! Went back to work today and DH TOLD me not to stress out, but when I get there the rest of my team are off and I have been left to do all the work  . And the rash on my face is back.... Im still really bloated and seem to be feeling a bit more normal in the belly area. Which is reassuring and worrying all at the same time   . Right I'm off to bed. 

Love to all xxx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Mack to you and your DH    !! Looking forward to seeing the piccys  

Scooter  will be thinking of you tomorrow 

LMS, Kirky & Ryles - you will all be next!! The 2ww is a killer but just keep the  going xx

Thanks for all your messages, you have kept my PMA up even now....I will let you know how I get on tomorrow but it will probably be the afternoon as I have to wait for the call. There's nothing more I can do now, whatever will be will be. I just hope its a BFP obviously!!

Night all - sweet dreams,

Em xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

sending you lots of


----------



## kad0111 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi lovely ladies!!!
Didn't logged in here in FF for few days. Work is driving me mad. 
Anyways, DH and I are going to Hammersmith Hosp for our 1st consultation. A bit nervous. Don't know what to expect and what to ask. Please help... Thanks. xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kad-I didn't really ask much as I knew a lot from here, but basically ask them to explain anything you don't understand. You could ask them what protocol you will be on (ie what kind of drugs you will take etc)

On our appt he just confirnmed we needed ICSI, explained what it was, and completed some paperwork, was quite a quick appt.

When you go into the reception, before you get taken to the main waiting area you may have to wait in the first waiting area for a nurse to do your height/weight


----------



## kad0111 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi Vickym.   
Thank you. I will do that. I am so nervous today. I can't think straight at work. I keep on thinking about the consultation this afternoon. Will let you know what happens later.   
Hope you are ok today.


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Good luck Kad!  Good luck Emz!!!!  Good luck TB!!!!  Hurrah for Mackster and her beauties!!!!!

Hi Kirky - glad you're surviving - I'm doing fine just tend to feel like I've got concrete in my veins of an afternoon!

Lots of love to everyone else - am dashing as I'm determined to get stuff done before I crash and burn later!

BRXXXX


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Hello lovelies,

I went for my pg blood test this morning and now me and DH are at home waiting for the call!

Hazel - I saw you this morning as we were driving through Hertford at about 9:30 (we were going to Ware for breakfast).  You were looking rather lovely in a green smock top showing your bump!

Kad - hope your appt goes well this afternoon    

Hope everyone is having a good day so far......will keep you posted   

Em xx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Good luck again Emz xx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

for you Emz x x


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

Just checking in on you Emz. No news yet I guess as can see you are online. Wishing you loads of luck and thinking of you.

Pinni x


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Em-GL thinking of you and checking loads

Mack-Congrats hun enjoy

Lilac1-lovely bumping into you last night how funny was that!x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Em-Hope you get good news soon xx


----------



## kad0111 (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks Blanche.   

Em - thinking of you. Hope its a good news


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks ladies.....still nothing


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Oh Emz, you must be going crazy.... I got buytterflies when I saw your reply on my new reply list! No news is good news! Hang on in there.  Good luck Emz xxx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Good luck Scooter, chin up for happy times this time 

Mackster - hello mummy! Congratulations to you all


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

It's a BFN ladies x


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh Emz, I'm so sorry lovely.  We all had such a good feeling about you.  Take some time just you and your DH to cry and grieve.  We're all here for you, whatever you need.  I was going to ask where you went in Ware for breakfast, but it seems a bit inconsequential now.  So so so sorry.


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Oh Emz xxx Im so sorry, I was so sure you were gonna get a BFP. I really feel for you and your DH. Take care hunny, thinking of you xxxx


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Emz I'm so sorry I was feeling confident you'd get a different outcome.  Take time for yourself and DH.

 

Pushoz


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Em


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks ladies   - we'll be fine and will come back fighting for another round soon xx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Emziola -     for you and DH, like the others say we were all so confident this was gonna be it!!  Love and hugs to you both x x x x


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Emmziola     

So sorry, look after each other 

xXx


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Em - SO sorry babe.          
Big love and hugs to you and DH. Keep strong and support each other xx xx xx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

Ems - i'm so sorry, its not fair is it, big hugs and strength for the coming days, hope youhave something nice planned for the weekend to spoil yourself


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Hello to everyone 

Sorry to have been so quiet for so long and not posted forever - everyone has been in my thoughts and prayers. Lots has been going on, I will update later!

Just had to post and send huge hugs to you Ems        
I am so sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you lovely

Love to all
Pepper xxx


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

Emz, so sorry Hun. Think that most of us have been thru it, but still doesn't make it easier to say the right thing, what i can say is that we all feel your sadness and are here for you.

Pinni x


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

SO sorry Emz - I was sure you'd get the result you've been waiting for.   


Hope you and DH are taking care of yourselves.  I'm sure you'll come back fighting - hurrah for you both.


Lots of love


BR XX


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Emz - Sorry to see this hun. Keep fighting hun


----------



## lilac1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh Emz so sorry to read your news   

Like everyone said, really thought you'd get a different result.

Take care and keep strong xx


----------



## kad0111 (Apr 26, 2010)

Good morning lovelies!!!

Emz - so sorry but let's hope for the next round. There is always hope.   


Update about our first consultation yesterday. It was good. The doctor said treatment should start within 8 weeks. ICSI. All we have to do for the meantime is to wait for a letter about the coordination appointment. We were having a hard time understanding what the doctor was saying but DH and I thought that was what he said. Does anybody know how long do we have to wait before we receive that coordination appointment letter?


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

kad - who did you see and will this be an NHS cycle?


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Morning ladies - thank you for your messages of support.  I am off work for a couple of days and I've got a family wedding to go to on Saturday so am looking forward to that.  Before you know it I'll be doing number 5! xx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Emz - i'm glad you've got some time off and something nice to look forward too this weekend!!!I hope your review date comes soon, and the next round starts as soon as your ready x x x


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Morning emz - Hope you have a lovely weekend and your DH is ok too xxxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Em   Glad you got a few days off , hope your weekend is nice   

Kad-We got a phone call before we received the letter about co ordination appt, but not sure if that happens normally. We got the phone call a couple of days after 3 weeks from the initial appt, arranging the co ordination appt for the following week. I expect that its around the same time they are expecting for you, as its usually within a few weeks of the co ordiantion appt that you start the cycle x


----------



## kad0111 (Apr 26, 2010)

Emz - have fun on Saturday and relaxing time...   

Marthah -  We saw Dr. Bansoum. NHS.

Vickym - Thank you. Will let you know once we heard from them. We are so excited!!! What do we expect from the coordination appt?


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Quick question - does anyone know how long I have to wait before I can start again.  I know it is 3 months from IVF but because I've had a medicated FET wondered if it would be any different?


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

The co ordination appt is usually in two parts. For it you will go to the IVF entrance rather than queen charlotte that you went to for the consultation.

You will have a group session where one of the nurses explains te drugs and what the treatment plan involves, and the group just watches/listens. Then the nurses will call each couple individually to speak in a bit more detail and answer any questions you have. 

If everythings ok to go ahead you will collect your drugs from Hammersmith phrrmacy after this. Be warned, the wait at the pharmacy is a long time during the day/afternoon, we waited for about an hr after our appt at the pharmacy


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Hi Emz - I think it is the month after you AF. Once youhave had a period they can start FET xxxx


----------



## kad0111 (Apr 26, 2010)

vickym1984 said:


> The co ordination appt is usually in two parts. For it you will go to the IVF entrance rather than queen charlotte that you went to for the consultation.
> 
> You will have a group session where one of the nurses explains te drugs and what the treatment plan involves, and the group just watches/listens. Then the nurses will call each couple individually to speak in a bit more detail and answer any questions you have.
> 
> If everythings ok to go ahead you will collect your drugs from Hammersmith phrrmacy after this. Be warned, the wait at the pharmacy is a long time during the day/afternoon, we waited for about an hr after our appt at the pharmacy


Thanks Vickym. Can't wait yehey!!!


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Em- just hard you news. i am sooooooo sorry babes. sending you and dh lots of      

may


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks Kim but I am doing a fresh cycle, haven't got any more frosties xx


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

It's 3 months between fresh cycles but not sure if its less for FET as ovaries obviously not stimulated in FET so might be less. I'd call the helpline Emz. You might start before me. Got my follow up apt next Tuesday which is good timing as AF started today and feeling a bit low as was hoping the naughty use of leftover heparin might have resulted in a bfp. Is it just me, I am always looking for the answer why and try to hope that we find the answer why we have unexplained IF.

Have a lovely time at the wedding Emz.

Pinni x


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks Pinni - I've e-mail my named nurse.  Sorry to hear about AF   .  Hope your appt on Tuesday goes well.  I always look for the answers to but I do like to think everything happens for a reason, even if I don't have the answer x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

whizzing by as just got back from hospital as I was kept in long story but they got in there can couldnt do what they needed to so a second op needed.

Just wanted to send a    to Emz will be back when I can


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

EM - I'm so sorry, I really hoped this was your time   .  I think they make you wait 3 cycles before you can try again.  This AF counts as month 1 then you can start from month 3 (does that make sense?!)

TB - sorry to hear you had a bad time yesterday, hope you are ok  

I'm feeling a bit low so will do a longer post over the weekend

Scooter


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Emz - after my FET i had to wait 3 AFs, i started on my 3rd one so only really 2 AFs!!    They like the body to get back on track as well as your mind.      


TB - Thinking of your hun


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

Its one month wait if coming off the back of a FET cycle - they do a scan to check your ovaries have shrunk back to normal size first. 3 months between fresh cycles to give ovaries a chance to recover from their battering.    


Pinniforum - i'm on my follow up consult on tuesday too with lavery... what time are you in?


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Scooter


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

Martha we are in at 8:30- a positive lie-in in hh terms! What about you?

Scooter, sending you hugs too.

Pinni x


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

oh i'm a lot later than that 2.30pm... never mind, thought i might bump into you


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Morning lovelies,

Thanks for all your responses.....doesn't look like I'll have to wait too long then, before I start again.  I've got a lovely migraine today which means AF is on her way, just wish it would bloody well hurry up.

TB   thanks for thinking of me, especially when you are in the wars yourself.  Hope your second op gets sorted soon   

Scooter   hope you are feeling better today.

Pinni & Martha - good luck with your appts today   

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all doing well   

Em xx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Hi Everyone!

Just logged on to see if anyone has heard from Mackster yet? I just wondered how she was doing and if we have any names and weights for her darlin boys? 

Emz - I hope your next tx works at a pace that suits you and your dh xxx

Pinni and martha I hope your appointments went well today xxx

Scooter - Hope your feeling better today xxx

MM - How's your little bundle?

TB - Sorry to hear you have to havea 2nd op, I hope your feeling ok xxx

xxxx


----------



## bubble123 (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey Ladies, can i gate crash your thread? Iam new to this X  

I have just started my first cycle with icsi ( Waiting to see when my ET will be) 

Luv Bubble


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Hi Bubble!

Welcome to the thread! How are you feeling after EC? Hope you get a phone call tomorrow with a great fertilisation rate!

Good luck xxx


----------



## bubble123 (Jun 19, 2010)

Yeah, EC was fine and was out for the count :O)  I had 16 folicals, 14 eggs collected, 6 of those were mature and 5 that have fertilised. I had a call saying that want to take them to blast stage which will be Tuesday, but pending they might transfer Saturday if there not looking good. How did you find it? Xx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Bubble - welcome t the thread, we are a varied but great bunch of girlies.  I'm glad EC went well and wow 5 lovely embies for you.  Good luck for going to blastocyst x


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

Eek think I've confused everyone somehow. My apt is next Tuesday, but thanks all for the good wishes. Martha now I am confused if you are today or next Tuesday, either way hope yr apt goes well and shame we won't see each other :-(

Good luck for ET bubble and welcome to the thread.

Hugs for TB - hope that they manage to sort everything out with the second op. Thinking of you?

Kad - how did your apt go?

Love and lovely weekends to all
Pinni x


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

Sorry TB sometimes I really can't get things to work very well on my keyboard  it's an i-pad and despite being v cool it's a bit difficult to type on!

No question mark at the end of thickening of you. Px


----------



## bubble123 (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks ladies X 

Pinni, good luck for Tuesday X

Ems, Mwah
xX


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey Bubble, glad you joined us


----------



## kad0111 (Apr 26, 2010)

Welcome to the thread Bubble!!!

Pinni - Hi. The 1st consultation went well. We were told to have an ICSI. I am so excited. The Dr. told us that treatment should start within 8 weeks  . All we have to do is to wait for a letter about the coordination appointment. DH and I are so excited. I hope everything will be ok. And oh! the doctor told  DH to start taking zinc and sellenium and me: folic acids.

Good luck on Tuesday!


----------



## Ryles33 (May 5, 2010)

Afternoon ladies,

Emz so sorry about your result  

I am so totally annoyed with myself   I have gone and done the most stupidist thing possible   .....I have just gone and done a test and surprise surprise it was bloody negative. Right ladies I know I am a total  but please give me some reassurance that I have done it to early  

I had my snowbabies transferred last Friday and meant to test next Friday. I get very confused when would they have started implanting? This TWW really is driving me absolutely crazy. I was nowhere near as bad as this last time!! 

XXXXX


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

I tested  2 days before OTD and it was neg!!


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Ryles, that was way too early to test hun.  Gonna send the   round, think you need them   

Em xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Ryles-Defintely too early    lol

To give you an idea, (although everyones different, like MM said she got a neg even 2 days before OTD, so waiting till then is best) I tested 7 and 9 days post transfer, both negative, waited two days, and then tested at 11 days post transfer and got a BFP, still had 3 days till wait till I could believe it on OTD though


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

Rules sweetie -way too early to mean anything despite what the early tests claim. Bet it wasn't even first pee of the day if you've just done it. I know 2ww is enough to send you loopy, but the sad fact is that you just have to wait it out well until I think up a brilliant business idea of how to test early.....but hopefully by that time we will all be pg and IF will be a condition of the past! Try not to stress, a negative now is not a prediction of a negative result.

As far as I understand implantation doesn't alter hcg levels, so you will get same result whether they have implanted yet or not -apparently timeline for implantation can vary hugely.

Kad - sorry I think I missed your last post. Glad the apt went well and you can begin your final countdown to starting your ICSI.

Pinni x


----------



## Ryles33 (May 5, 2010)

Cheers ladies. I feel a bit better now. 

OMG so so so peed off with myself. Why oh why did I do it. Stupid cow  
Anyway I have promised myself thats it now no more until OTD!!

XXXX


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Ryles - it's way too early hunny! Don't be down about it, but don't test again until your OTD    !!!!

Bubble - that's great - fingers crossed you get to blast! I found it a doddle to be honest, but the aches and tenderness afterwards isn't great! 

Kad - so pleased you got on well, 8 weeks will fly by! 

Pinni - soory for getting your appointment wrong, but good luck for next tuesday xxx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Kad - great news with your appt.  Not long now xx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Oh ryles Hun it's definately too early.  I'm guessing your embies are day 2?  If so then hatching is normally day 5-7 and then implanation can take several days, you do not start secreting HCG till the embie is fully implanted then it takes a few days for levels to rise high enough to be detected on a HPT. So going on this your embies are still snuggling in and getting comfy.  So itsfar from over chick hope your feeling positive again x x x


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Hello my lovelies,

EMZ..I saw MAY in hospital and she reported your crappy news...I AM sending loads of hugs your way darling.What is the next plan of action?

I have just only now gotten home from hospital and am heavily medicated-so will read ALL posts and write over the wend.
Thinking of you all though....
Here are some pics of the boys:they are STILL nameless..

http://www.********.com/album.php?aid=227415&id=522886941&l=32537c16da

Any news on PUSHOZ?

Will go and read up on the goings on xx

ps.AM SO IN LOVE WITH MY BOYS

PPS.Was also great gtg to know May and Pepper too xxx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Mack, they are just gorgeous. Love your photos


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Scooter, hope you are ok matey.


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Mack. they are beautiful, and you look disgustingly good for someone who has just had twins!!  Congratulations.  xxxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Mackster-They are gorgeous hun, and you look fab xx


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Mack - They are GORGEOUS!!! And you look so glam   . Well done babe xx

Ryles -    You naughty girl   . I have been thinking of testing early, but have purposly not bought and better ones than HH give as I know if I have more than one in the house I will test   . Try and stay positive, it doesnt mean that will def be the end result xx

LMS - How are you getting on with the 2ww? xx

Em - I really admire how up beat and brave you are being at mo. Big hugs and kisses to you  my lovely xx

Soory for the lack of personals, I am cream crackered! Am going to have a kip before picking up DH. HIs plane home has been delayed, so I wont be getting him till about 1am   . I have been up and down a lot lately. Been getting some pains in my belly... trying not to think about them too much.

Love to all xxx


----------



## kad0111 (Apr 26, 2010)

Have a lovely and hopefully a sunny weekend ladies!!! I need a lot of rest this weekend. Preparing for next week. It's going to be tough week. Our last week at work before office closes for the summer holiday.

Emz - hope you and your DH will have a great time at the wedding.

Question: how to I post my photo in my FF profile? I keep trying but no success.


----------



## kad0111 (Apr 26, 2010)

Mackster- congratulations to you and your DH! Lovely pics!!!


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi all,

Sorry for never posting (I have no excuses except to say I've been useless in the hot weather and even more useless since baby arrived), but I wanted to pop in and say I had my little one on 6/7/10, two weeks overdue (and by emergency c-section after failed induction). He's called Nathan Alexander and is (imo!) absolutely gorgeous. 

Hope everyone is doing well. Congrats for those with BFPs and ((hugs)) for anyone who needs one.


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

MAckster the boys are beautiful and you look great following their birth.

Kad - Glad the app't went well

Helen - Nathan is a little cutie.  I'm not surprised that you haven't had time to reply bet all your time is taken up with him.

AFM - Just a quickie only 3 more sleeps until eviction day!!!!!!!!!  Had the worst night ever didn't get to sleep until gone 3.30am due to the itching was crying it was so bad.  HAd a show on Thursday and tbh got the shock of my life when I saw blood.  Ended up in tears on the phone to delivery suite and to DH.  Just so frustrated that I'm still here, very fat and very itchy.

Pushoz


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

mack - they are gorg!! blimey, good weights!!! they are bgger than lucas!!!!!!!!!!!! and you had 2 of them!!!


----------



## bubble123 (Jun 19, 2010)

Morning ladies

Mackster and Helen - Your little ones are adorable Xx 

Hope everyone is having an enjoyable weekend
XxX


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Helen!!!!!!!!!!  Good to hear from you, and congratulations on becoming a mum!   

Mack - fabulous pics, thanks for sharing    I love the green outfits!  Rest up, hope you heal and recover quickly xoxox


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Well done Helen...! It takes a little while for the shock to the system to wear off, lovely to hear from you


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

hi ladies just updating hof

  again to Emz so sorry hon x
you ok scooter?
Welcome bubble

mack  and Helen your boys  are fab well done xxxx Pushoz not long now!  Quite a run of them at the mo but I guess thats what you get with a run of BFPs....   

hi everyone else hang in there 2ww ladies

AFM basically the surgery failed on Wednesday and I had to stay in.  I have to go in at  some point and have my stone taken out manually through another op.  Not looking forward to it but its a one stage treatment whereas if this had worked this week it would have involved 5 more procedures after so silver lining and all that.  Sadly ex didnt "get" the recovering from General Anaesthetic/op situation and I even had to make my own dinner when I got in!

my computer is palying up and wont let me see what I have typed for ages after so apologies!

HoF updated on reply 5 this threadx


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi ladies, I need a me post, so sorry for no personals.

Fri night about 7pm I started getting pains in my belly. Had been less bloated, but with the pains was bloated again. Didn't want to think to much of it (or I would have made myself crazy) and just put it down to some trapped wind and went to be. Woke up a few time in the night in pain. Was in pain all Sat and my belly has become extremely bloated and rock solid! I look about 5 months pregnant and that it no exageration!!!!!! DH just looked at me and said 'woooo you look really fat!' Thanks!!!!

If its not better in the morning I am going to go A&E, but just wanted to know if anyone else has had this just over a week into the 2ww?? I'm getting really worried now!

Love to all xxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kirky-Sounds like OHSS hun, I would call HH emergency line and see if they want you at HH or local.


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Vicky - do you have the emergency line number? Thanks babe x


----------



## bubble123 (Jun 19, 2010)

Morning Kirby

HH hospital number is 0208 3831111
Gynaecology - 0208 383 5000
Out of hours -  on call doctor 0203 313 1000

Not too sure if the above numbers help.  Hope everything is okay

XxX


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

It is the on call number you will need to call on a sunday I think. xxx


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks ladies. I rang those numbers and they gave me an on-call Dr. Mobile number, but it was switched off!!! And there was no other numbers available when we rang back!!!! 

We are currently sitting down our local hospital waiting to be seen xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kirky-Hope they sort things out at your local. Defintely sounds like OHSS xxx


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Vicky. Do you know how they treat it xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Think it depends on how bad it is. Ifyou are really dehydrated they will probably give you an IV line to rehydrate you, if its milder they may just send you home with painkillers and tell you to drink a lot of water.

They may do a beta HCG test. Not sure if it would show up yet, but one thing that can trigger OHSS in the 2ww is increasing HCG (ie pregnancy)


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Kirky, hope you have been seen and all is getting sorted,

afm, unfortunately it looks like same as last time, to the day, bit of spotting yesterday with what could be af today 

xXx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey ladies,

Mackster - thanks for the message hun.  Your photos of you and your boys (inc. DH of course) are gorgeous!   once again.  My plan is to go for it again.  My mum and sister are going to help me out with funds, so I am really stoked about that otherwise it would be bank loans/prositution   

Kirky - hope you are getting things sorted at your local   how you doing hun?

TB -   I really shouldn't say this but no wonder your ex is your ex   Hope it all works out for you soon xx

Pushoz - only one more sleep!! Hope you are feeling better now and the itching has subsided   

Helen - Congrats on the birth of Nathan, he is a cutie xx

Kad - the wedding was great thanks.  We missed the service however as there was an accident on the motorway and we were held up by 45 mins......never mind, the rest of the day was good and it was nice to celebrate a happy occasion for a change!  

LMS -   have you tested yet hun?  When is your OTD?

 to everyone else.

Em xx


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello lovely ladies.

Sorry for the lack of personals, my blackberry is rubbish for looking back on posts! I have been admitted to hospital and will be here for observations for a couple of days... Don't mind, its not too bad a ward and there are some lovely ladies keeping me ammused 

Hello to the new mummy's and GL Push for tomoz xx

LMS - I pray that you are wrong and you have a good result in the end. BIG KISS xxxx

Em - good to see you so positive and glad your family are able to help xx

My brain can't remember anymore posts right now, so my love to all xxxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kirky-hope you get on ok hun, and theres a good reason behind the OHSS xx

LMS-Hope its not got heavier and that its just the embie snuggling in xx


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Me too Vicky. Thanks for all your help and advice. Big kiss xXx


----------



## lilac1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Mackster - wow your boys are just gorgeous, and you look great too! Hope you've settled well into being a family of four!

Kirky - sorry to hear you're in hospital, but hoping it'll all be forgotten about in a few days when you get a positive result   

LMS - i'm   its not AF and as Vicky said your embies snuggling in nicely for the long haul.

EG - hi! Was lovely to meet you the other day and put a face to the name. You looked positively glowing! Funny how it happened though! How are you? And how was your scan?

Helen -congrats, Nathan certainly is gorgeous.

TB - sorry things didn't go to plan at the hospital but as you say silver lining... Hope it all goes smoothly from now on.

Pushoz - good luck for tomorrow! Can't wait to hear all about it. Hope you get a good nights rest tonight.

Vicky - hi, hope your ok.

Em - its great your family will be able to help you out for your next go. Hope the next few months go really quickly for you.

Hi to everyone else.

AFM - relieved AF finally turned up yesterday as i have my ?suppressed scan on tuesday and didn't want things to be delayed by another week. Hope i'm downregged enough though and can move onto the patches soon.

Ok better go to sleep seeing as i've got a 12 hour shift tomorrow   

Goodnight all xx


----------



## kad0111 (Apr 26, 2010)

Kirky-hope you are ok.

Emz-glad you had a great time at the wedding

All the ladies - hope you had great weekend. 

My last week at work before the summer holiday woohooo!!


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

HELLO alllllllllllllll..just a quicky to wish PUSHOZ the best day today.promise to read all posts and catch up with ye all v soon xx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Good luck today Pushoz - can't wait to know what you've had!! How exciting xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

GL Pushoz x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Push


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Goodluck pushoz xxxxx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Good luck pushoz x x x


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Oh my ladies, it's emotional being in this thread!

Mackster - your boys are absolutely gorgeous, congratulations, I hope you are feeling ok and looking forward to hearing their names when you're ready! Your pics brought a tear to my eye - massive congrats xxxx

Push - It's eviction day then! Good luck hun, can't wait to hear how you get on and that your two beautiful babies are healthy and delivered!!! No more itching!!!! xxx   

Kirky - How are you? What did they say at the hospital?  


LMS - I hope you are ok, really hope everything is still on track for you xx

I have a few pages to really get thru before I catch up with all of you personally so sorry for missing names and messages, but hope you are all well xxxx

AFM - Went to the inlaws for the weekend and did lots of making peace between DH and his mum and dad. But didn't feel right somehow, and just before we got in the car to head back to the motrorway home his 24 year old sister gave my dh a card and told him she was pregnant. She  has been married for 12 weeks and got prgnant on her honeymoon. Iknow Im a wicked horrid evil person, but Im struggling to ooze happiness. It all made sense after that, how weird everyone is behaving around us, and she is 10 weeks pregnant and they all new for 6 weeks and never said anything to us. Just feel a bit crap now... I can't lose my baby(ies) I can't watch her having a pregnancy that pretty matches mine. Oh I hate infertility, it makes you bitter when you have never been like that before in your life.    I just want Monday to come round now and hear a heartbeat, 2 if we're really blessed. It'll all feel a little better then xxx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Oh Kim    - I'm sure everything will be fine for your scan on Monday.  I'm so glad I'm not the only person who feels like this.  I'm back at work today and all I am seeing is pregnant women and babies (there's a baby massage class in the function room next to my office).  It sounds like DH's sister has been as sensitive as she can about her pregnancy.  It's never easy when you are in our situation but just remember that you are pregnant and you can have a healthy baby/babies!


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Thanks Emz - This is one of the few places in the world I could say what I have and someone acually understands. I think my DH took it a little awkwardly. I feel  a little guilty for how I feel, but at the top list of priorities forme is that she is well and so is her 10 week old baby. I pray mine are going to take the samae healthyand strong route. Thanks again emz, great news about your family pitching in, can't wait foryou to get your BFP. Maybe schedule your luch hour at the same time as the baby massage class    xxxxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Kim     If its any consolation i'm still jealous of others pgs      I looked longingly at a bump today and knew i probsbly would never have a bump again. MWs keep teling me that to be careful as i am really fertile at the moment    Oh how i wish for us both to be fertile!! I know it could happen in one of those freak acts of nature but realistically it probably won't. 
(and not with my stictches and piles either!!)

Its perfectly normal to feel like you do, especially with everyone being weird around you.     

try and think positive and think of your little BFP inside of you growing strong


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

My dr said that to me after my miscarriage Think they may be missing the point!!!! 

Thta's what my DH has told me, just focus on us and let her get on with her pregnancy while I get use to it again. Monday can't come quicker, I just want to hear everything is ok. 

How is your little man? xxx


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Kim - I think we all think like that. I was told a few months ago that my 23 year old nephew's girlfriend was expecting and they planned it, I was so upset. They still live at his mums, don't have jobs and are more into clubing than parenting!!!! Obviously, I wish them all the best, but it did upset me. With everyone treating you differently you are bound to feel like that. As Emz said, you just concentrate on your amazing BFP and look forward to your scan xx

AFM, the Dr came round this morning and said that the levels of pregnancy hormone (can't remember what its call) in my blood test were 133 and so it looks like it will be a positive on Thur's OTD. They said none pregnant ladies have 0-4 levels, so looks like you were right Vicky. Have just been for my ultrasound scan and they have said there is sugnificant fluid in my pelvis, ovaries are enlarged and I have a few cycsts, biggest one is 2.5cm..... Not sure what all that means. I am waiting for the Dr. to have a look and come and see me!!!

Thank you for all your love and support.
Love to all xxx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Oh Kirky that's amazing!!!! I hope there is an easy way of treating OHSS and it is cleared up nice and quickly so you can enjoy your OTD thursday!!! Let us know what the dr says, good luck hun xxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kirky-Fab news hun, thought that may be the case. Hope they sort you out to ease your pain/uncomfortableness soon so you can enjoy OTD on thursday xx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

That's great news Kirky, fingers crossed for Thursday    Hope you start to feel better soon x


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Hurrah Kirky - brilliant news!  So sorry you're stuck in hospital, but you seem to be being very philosophical about it - bravo!   


Mackster - your boys are BEAUTIFUL - and so are you all!  Do please tell us more about how the twin tsunami is going   


Pushoz - hope the pushing is going well (tee hee) - and that you've got to push because I know you wanted to - like everyone else I'll be thinking of you until we hear from you XXX


Kim - well done for the family diplomacy and for being so positive about your sister in law - quite understand how the situation might drive you bonkers   


LMS - hope the horrid blood goes away and you get the right result


Emz - hurrah hurrah for your family helping you out - so glad you don't need to go on the game!


AFM - feeling very strong and jolly despite being completely broke.  Am getting very good at making things out of scraps and leftovers and what's in the cupboard...


Lots of love to everyone else I've missed


BlancheRabbit XXXXX


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Kirky - congratulations!  Hope being in hospital isn't too miserable?  Are they looking after you?

Helen - Nathan is gorgeous - congratulations

Mackster - Your boys are gorgeous too - so many handsome men on this thread!  Hope you are all settling into family life

Kim- as everyone else has said the way you are feeling is completely normal. Hope time flies until your 1st scan
 

LMS  

Pushoz - hope things are going to plan, thinking of you

AFM well my appointment with the consultant was very upsetting as I knew it would be.  I had to talk about my last mc etc and it's made me feel very low.  No doubt I'll have to go through it all again when I see the midwife for my booking in appt next week - oh well.


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Aaw Scooter   emotions are bound  to be running high and the hormones don't help.  Hope you mw appt isn't  so bad for you xx  
  
  BR - glad you are feeling so good.  It's amazing what you can knock up  when you're skint isn't it xx
  
  LMS - how you doing hun?   
  
  Bubbles -   for your blast ET  tomorrow!   xx
  
  Pushoz - thinking of you hun.  Can't wait for names and piccies   
  
  Mack - have your boys got names yet sweetie? 
  
     to all you other  lovely ladies.
  
  Em x


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

hi all

Saw on the list that I have never given any details on my children. 

My daughter, P (a spontaneous conception after 4 cycles and 2 miscarriages) was born in Sept 07. 

J, my son, was born in July 09, conceived on the second IVF cycle we tried after P. All thanks to HH, my two laps, treatment with zoladex and lots of tlc from Dr Carby in particular.

Do wish everyone on the thread best of luck.

BG


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

hi Britgrrl nice to "see" you xxx

Scooter     

any news on Push?

GL tomorrow bubble x


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Dearest buddies,
  
  Wowsers..so much activity on here.I am currently 'double gunning' it-i  have two slurping babies attached-so will hv to be brief(theres only so  much support the EZ2 cushion can provide)
  I read all your posts daily and am thinking PMA vibes to all that need  it!!
  Scoots...sending you loads of  ..hope you ok xx
  TB..God,when will it all end eh?I think you are v brave and wonderful!!
  Hey there Emz my little matey..yup the boys names were FINALLY decided  this am:
  
  Jagger Grayson Robert Seal
  and
  Hudson Baxter Michael Seal
  
  They both hv such different personalities and these suit them!!
  
  Kirky..fab news honey...it will all be worth it -bet you sick of  hospital dinners by now,eh?
  
  BR..i hear ya re being broke..gahhhh-tis no fun at all!!
  
  Hiya May,how're you today??
  
  Ceri..hola bebe-thanks for your lovely msg!!

Hiya to Mini and Mrs G  and LMS    xx
  
  Kim..gosh,last thing you need honey-we have ALL been there!!!Fricken youngsters gtg knocked up all willy nilly  

PushOz..we thinkin of u xx

I had best go b4 Hudson realises his hand is not my nipple-he has become unattached!!I also have a REALLY bad over body rash-do not know what it is..but is driving me doo laley!!

Just wanted to let you know that the long arduous journey is SO worth it xx

will keep checking in to see how you all doing..even if i don't alwats hv time to write xx


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

mackster, you should get doc/midwife/HV to check out that rash tomorrow. If it is really itchy it could be obstetric cholestasis - rarely it does occur after birth - and it means your liver is struggling. It might be nothing, but important for someone to check.


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks Britgrrl..I had the obstetric cholestasis in the last few weeks of pregnancy-that's why they brought fwd the C section date.Wonder if it's an extension of that?
Will get it checked out at GP's tomrw xx thanks


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Mack - One of my friends had to take anti-biotics after her son was born as she tore so badly (she's forbidden to tell me about it!) and she was allergic to them.  They brought her up in a rash - hope it's just something simple.  What fab names!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

mack - lovely names!!    did the parents approve??   
i had a rash from the blood transfusion i had. obvoulsy didn't like that blood!!!    had to have another drip of piriton


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Hello ladies, sorry i've been a bit AWOL this weekend we've been entertaining my parents from Friday till last night so no time to post.  I've been managing to keep up ..........well almost anyway as you are a chatty lot   

Mackster my dear you must be sooooooooo in love, your boys are just so gorgeous what a beautiful family you all make.  I also love the names   .  I hope your rash is nothing to worry too much about.  Enjoy it babe x x

Pushoz - hope all is well and your now also the proud mummy of twins also x x x

Emz - Hope your well, is your review this week or next? x

Pinni - Have you had your review, hope your well.

Vicky - Wow 12 weeks what a milestone.  Is your scan this week?  Hope you are blooming   

LMS - Thinking of you    has the bleeding stopped?

Kirky - sorry to hear you've been unwell and admitted but wow exciting news ahead   

Britgirl - Hi   

Kim - what a time your having with family      hope your scan goes well babe x

Mini - how are you settling into motherhood?  big hugs to Lucas and you of course   

TB - You are having some rotten luck at the mo, thinking of you   

Scooter - how are you?  Any dates for your 12 week scan yet?  Can you believe we are 10 weeks already   

Martha - How are you?  Any thoughts on another attempt yet?   

Hello and hugs to Hazel, May, Mrs GG, EG, BR, Kad, Ryles and all the gang   

AFM - well it was a great weekend with my parents, I haven't seen them since easter.  We had a ball on saturday night which was lots of fun, even managed a bit of not so energetic dancing while DH wasn't looking   .  Midwife appointment tomorrow for my booking in so hoping to get dates for my scan soon after

Lots of love to you all

Lou x x x


----------



## bubble123 (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey all

Ems & TB - Thanks for your thoughts Xx  The Et went okay, but they transferred two jelly tots (instead of one) as they havent progressed very well. More emotional than i thought it would be. Dp is being a real sweetie..So far he has done the following: cleaned the bath, hoovering, made the bed, washin up etc..lol (only joking) but OH................... so tempting Xxx 

Hi to everyone else
X


----------



## kad0111 (Apr 26, 2010)

Bubbles - Great News!!! Glad the ET went well. So happy for you.   

Lou - Good luck to your scan tomorrow  

Mackster - Love the names of the boys  

Scooter - Hugs to you.   

BR - Everything will be fine in the end. Keep smiling   


Emz - Hope your well, is your review this week or next? x

Kirky - what an exciting news!   

Vickym - Hi   

Pushoz - thinking of you... Hope all is well   

Kim - Hope you feel better today.   


Hi to the rest of the gang! Have a lovely day today


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Fabulous names, Mack    Is Hudson the more laid-back of the two??  Hope you get rid of the rash xoxo


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

My goodness, I have no chance of mentioning everyone in my 10min break from meetings and on my I-pod!  Thinking of everyone, but special mentions to;

bubble - many a pregnancies result from embryos that using the classification system don't seem to be the best, keep strong.

Ryles, nearly there lovely....only a few days to go.

Mackster-what can I say that no-one hasn't already said, gorgeous boys and names are fab.

Scooter, sending you lots of love after your difficult appointment yesterday.

Loubes, you are sounding well - dancing indeed, in your condition ;-)

martha - good luck for your appointment later, hope it goes as well as mine did! I will start down regging in about 7 weeks, but got agreement from Mr L to use Gestone injections until (fingers crossed a BFP) and then cyclogest until 12 weeks. Feel much better about that and also got him to agree to steroids, which I am doubly happy about. He said he needed a lie down when we left 

love to all

pinni x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Wow those are new names for the HoF Mack I dont think we have a Jagger or a Hudson on the baby list yet!

Pushoz hope all well with you and yours hon xxx

just whizzing by really but hope to catch up later as on own tonight - the world is my oyster!


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Pinni thats great news about your next treatment and i'm so pleased you got what you wanted.  Must be nice for you to finally have something to look forward to, I hope the next 7 weeks go whizzing past   
As for the dancing it was defo more of a sway from side to side   

x x x


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Mackster - love the names, they are fab!  Hope you are all doing well x

Bubble -   on your ET.  You are now PUPO!!  Been waiting to hear from you all day (didn't want to bug you) - only just got on here xx

Pinni - sounds like your appt went well.  Roll on the next 7 weeks eh!

Loubes - glad you were only swaying, had visions of you doing the caterpillar   

TB - enjoy your 'me time' tonight xx

Martha - how did you appt go today hun?   

Loubes/Kad - I haven't got a review appt yet.  I will wait patiently for a few weeks then I'll start to   

 to everyone else.  Has anyone heard from LMS?  Hope you are OK hun xx

Em xx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

hi ladies, lovely ladies... i'm not going to pretend i'm great at the personals... Loubes where did you buy that memory? i want one of them there memories!

Mackster - i bluddy knew you'd be a maverick on the names... couldn't have anything we've all heard before could you?    i love it, especially if it keeps the inlaws on their toes  [you know i'm kidding yeah? just checking in case you've still got the loopy birth hormones in there and decide to sob for days at my comments  ] Get the rash checked, sounds like you've already got the diagnosis there though... get them to check any meds they prescribe for breastfeeding, sometimes they can be a bit dozey. I had one so unfit HV at my home visit that she needed 20 minutes to catch her breath from coming up the stairs. DP had to run to get her a chair !!!

Pinni - glad you bullied Mr L into shape  I felt he was trying to get rid of me today as he stood up before i'd finished asking my questions  i felt a bit miffed. we've discussed a low tech approach of Clomid next time... but first going to get DP's spermies into shape and then after our Sept hols we will get him tested for wrigglers and then see if Clomid is viable for us. I'm not rushing into anything as i feel me and DP need to get back on the same page for a good few months first.

i'm in a right funny mood tonight, a bit umpty flumpty, can't quite put my finger on it, maybe Mr L didn't wow me with hope as much as i'd hoped he would... who knows


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello lovely ladies

Just wanted to pop by to say brill names MACK. Hope your all doing well xx

My blackberry is rubbish for looking back on posts and I can't remember anyones news without looking (idiot), so I will catch up and talk to all you lovely ladies when I'm out of hospital!
Not sure when that will be... Hopefully tomoz, but you never know with these places. They did another blood test today and it showed my BHCG (I asked a nurse what the pg hormone was called, I'm not that clever) has gone from 138 on Sun to 339 today. So that looks very good. Oh do you know if I have to update HH with what's gone on?

Love to all and thinking of you all LOADS. Big kisses xxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kirky-I would, give them a call tomorrow/thurs and let them know whats gone on x


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

kirky - are you still in HH? if so MAKE them call through to the doctor on call in the IVF unit... i think it is important they are kept informed in case they have more expertise in how they are treating you. you would hope though that the right hand is talking to the left hand.


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

marthah said:


> kirky - are you still in HH? if so MAKE them call through to the doctor on call in the IVF unit... i think it is important they are kept informed in case they have more expertise in how they are treating you. you would hope though that the right hand is talking to the left hand.


I think Kirky ended up going to her local hosptial as she couldn't get through to HH on sunday x


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Vicky - thanks hun, your a little star. How's your bump coming along? xx

Martha - You crack me up. I'm glad you've got your mojo back, you could lift anyones spirits  I am in the Lister hospital, Herts. I have been asking the Dr daily if they have contacted HH (IVF) and they keep saying they will do it!!!!!! I will give then a call in a bit. I did email my named nurse, but she hasn't responded yet!!! 

Love to all xxx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

well by the time they get their act together you'll be able to toddle in there yourself and update them        do you want me to wrangle anyone... i'm in a feisty mood today... and you should've seen me go yesterday in WHSmiths.... i returned a crappy Science Museum pressie as i felt it had been mis sold and was a rip off... turned out i was within my 30days no quibble refund time but i still wanted a quibble, so i did. The bloke looked mystified.    


hope you are feeling a bit better today hun xxx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Mackster - I love the names!!!! Yep, Im guessing Hudson is the cooler character and Jagger is your little groover! Love love love the names! 

Pinni - Im so pleased for you! Ihaven't met Mr L but glad you got what you wanted out of the meeting, I always feel that is important, so , 7 weeks and counting!  Wishing you truck loads ofluck xxxx

Martha - Im disappointed Mr L didn't nseem to give you the same time as Pinni - that isn't fair. That said, you have a new plan and that is a massively positive step forward. Glad you nad your DH have chosen a timeline to suit you both. I have everything crossed for you both xxxx

Push - Any news yet? Has anyone heard from her yet? I hope that she is having a lovely time with the twinnies now xx

Kirky - Sorry to hear you are still in hospital but I knowits the best place for you and bubba. Sounds pretty conclusive as to what tomorrow's OTD is gonna bring! Hope you're feeling better xxxx

Hi to Vicky, Loubes, LMS, Hotty, Kado, Scooter, capricornian, mrs gg, TB, MM, brit, bubble, ryles, emz, kdb, May, Hazel, BR, EG, and all you other HH luvlies xxxx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

kimc - i reckon Mr L was running late because of the head ache he had been given by Pinniforum


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

maybe?!!!!! xx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Martha -    you really do crack me up, i'm so pleased your back on form really missed you   .  I'm sorry your appointment didn't go with a bang like Pinni's howeveryour plan is positive and its also good that you and DH are making sure your both on the same page.  Good luck hun x

KimC - Hope your well my dear

Kirky - wow i'm not going to say the big c word yet as i'll wait till you've POAS tomorrow, bet your can't wait.  Hope your feeling better and home soon x

Vicky - good luck with your scan today, how exciting x

Emz - Hope your review date arrives before your   does, anything nice planned this weekend?

Bubble - congratulations on being PUPO x

Ryles - not long now hun      

Pushoz - hope your well, looking forward to hearing your news when you have time, thinking of you all x

Mackster & Mini - hope our most recent yummy mummies are well x

TB - hope you enjoyed your 'me' time last night   

Scooter - hope your ok   

Hello to kdb, kad, BR,EG,BR, Britgrrl, Lilac, LMS, capricornion, kate, Hazel, Hotty, Mrs GG, May and all the HH gang x

I will  post later after my midwife appointment, have a great day girlies x x x


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

Martha-I might have felt guilty if I hadn't heard that his 10:30 apt was running late, so I gave a clear conscience ;-)
I had everything listed and after all we have been thru he was happy to listen and go with things, pointing out as ever that it is all experimental.
I wonder if it is the early bird syndrome, I think I might try for early apts from now on - though hoping we won't need it!

Loubes, hope you mw apt went well.

Love to all

pinni x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi ladies jsut cookign tea so will do personals later,

Scan all went well, bubbs kept moving around loads, kicking, waving etc, put to 12+1 again instead of 12+0 lol

Link to pics below

http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w302/sweetersongttc/scan0003.jpg

http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w302/sweetersongttc/scan0004.jpg

http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w302/sweetersongttc/scan0006.jpg


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

aw lovely vicky wonder what s/he is pointing at in that first pic!


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Evening all, how are you?

Vicky - lovely pics 

Kirky - glad you are on the mend

I have had a kind of up and down few days, i was in bad pain on mondsay and tuesday so my dh suggested i emailed hh and ask for advice, the reply i got said i could in for a blood test today - which i thought - bonus gets it all over with now instead of on friday (otd), but the call i got this afternoon said the pregnancy hormone is there and i have to go back on friday to see whats happening with the levels, so it looks like its now being dragged out until then

xXx


----------



## MrsMossy (Mar 4, 2010)

I havent used this much so not sure if this is right, are you all at Hammersmith? How are you finding it? I am about to start my 2nd go with them. X


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi MrsMossy, welcome

yes we are all at hammersmith i am finding them very helpful

xXx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

LMS... or it could be that you are actually pregnant ?  surely? .... will keep everything crossed for you


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

LMS - if the HCG is there then this has to be a good thing, maybe the levels are just a bit low as it is still early days to give you a definitive answer but if they have doubled by friday then they can.  I can understand your frustration but its really not too much longer I will have everything crossed for you     

Mrs Mossy - welcome to the thread, good luck with your next treatment, which protocol are you on?  I find Hammersmith very good, the admin staff can be a bit rude and unhelpful at times but all the clinical staff have been great really supportive and helpful.  How have you found it so far?

Vicky - great pics so pleased all is well x

AFM - well had our midwife appointment today and it went well lots of paper work etc and i have lots of reading material now!!  My scan request has been faxed so hoping that won't be long now and we have been referred for consultant led care which we knew was going to happen and we should be picked up by the consultant that we were under last time.  So all is good here oh and I start another new job tomorrow which is completely office based and no where near the hospital    still a bit nervous but i'm sure i'll be fine.

Lou x x


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Hello my lovelies,
Man oh Man you are a bunch of chatty Cathies...

I can't stay but wanted you to know I was thinkin of ye all!! Wishing LMS loads of love...sounding positive!!
TB thx for updating HOF
Loubes great news re consultant and new office job...
Vicks..love the piccys honey..so happy for you.
Welcome to Mrs ,Mossy..you will LOVE it here...xxx
Kim and Martha and Emi  and Mini and KD and e veryone else..promise to write to you all soon...it is visitor central here and I JUST WANNA BE WITH MY DH-as he goes bk to work next week..grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
Boys are fab...keeping us on our toes xxxx

BTW..Adelaide Roo goes in tomorrow for her C XXX


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Great pics, Vicky. Does it feel like it is really happening?

Mack, the first days are the toughest  Hope you get some time with the 4 of you soon.

TwiceB, how are you feeling?

proud moment tonight, Ben has his 2nd tooth through. May explain the 5am wakening last week.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Welcome MrsMossy.  If you look on the first page of this thread there is our hall of fame which shows who is where with treatment etc. I will add you next if you want the fame! I still post here a bit although my last visit to HH was actually in June 07 but sometimes I can pass on the odd bit of info which the ladies - and we even had a gent on here last year- may find useful (mind you at the mo Im a bit of a whinger!!) 

  LMS    

Loubes GL on the job front. You will be fine xxx

Mack great to hear from you having 2 I find a challenge sometimes and they arent even the same age.   for even getting time to post at all!

Wow AR is next on the "production" front then!  We really are a productive lot this past few months! Long may it continue!

Mrs GG  on the tooth.  E decided on my one night last night when I had my "me time" and was going to turn in with a good book at 9pm to cut her first molar.  Screaming til midnight...woke K....both in with me by 10.20pm....E ended up in the crook of my arm (as she would have rolled off the bed) all night and K found a spot sideways across my feet at the bottom of the bed.  Wouldnt swap them for the world though! Had a rough day yesterday with the kidney stone. Painkiller worked but felt sick all day and dizzy and wanting to sleep....

Hi to everyone else  xxx


----------



## lilac1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Just wanted to say a big CONGRATULATIONS to Pushoz on the birth of her twins today - a boy and a girl! So happy for her! And can't wait to hear the details xx


----------



## kad0111 (Apr 26, 2010)

Congratulations Pushoz!!! Can't wait to see the pics of the twins!!!


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Lilac and Kad - Have you heard from Push? Ive looked all the way back and can't see a post!!! How is she?

Mrs GG - Ahhhh 2nd tooth woohoo!!!

Mackster - I've heard of multi tasking but breastfeeding two boys and typing on FF whilst entertaining the masses is a real success!!

Loubes - really pleased your midwife appointment went well and youhave a new job!! Can I ask, what is consultant led care? 

LMS - Good luck for tomorrow - really hope you get some nice high numbers xx

Vicky - love the pics, thanks for sharing them xx

Hi to all you other luvlies, Il try and do more personals later xxxxx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Congratulations Pushoz! Hope you are all doing brilliantly


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hoorah for Pushoz - congratulations honeybee!!!


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Morning ladies,

  Pushoz on the birth of your twins.  One of each too    , how lovely.  Hope you are all doing well.  Look forward to names and piccies xx

LMS - sounds promising hun    Keep up the PMA, will be thinking of you tomorrow.

Loubes - glad your MW appt went well and that you have got a new job to start today.    but I'm sure you'll be fine.

Vicky - well done on reaching another   , how exciting!! Pics are great xx

Mrs GG and TB - hope you LO's are feeling better now they have cut their teeth   

Mrs Mossy - welcome to the thread, hope you feel at home with us    with your 2nd tx xx

Mackster - can't believe you are still managing to get on here.  Hope you get some time on own with DH and the boys this weekend xx

Kirky - hope you are feeling better and your hcg is doubling nicely    Are you home yet?

Martha -    glad you are back on form, hope you are well xx

AFM - I am going away for a couple of weeks on Sunday just to the in-laws caravan but it's peaceful and doesn't cost the earth.  Just me DH and my step-daughter going.  It will be nice to get away even if it isn't as comfortable as my flat!  

 to anyone I've missed, I'm at work so am rushing through this.

Em xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pushoz-Fab news, congrats   

LMS-Hoping this is a good sign for you xx

Em-Glad you are getting away somewhere x

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Push - so happy for you hun.


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Congratulations Pushoz!!  So pleased and delighted for you all!!  It only seems like last week we were wandering down to Lush to go shopping, and here you are being a mummy already!xxxx


----------



## kad0111 (Apr 26, 2010)

KimC - i haven't heard from Pushoz personally but i saw Lilac's post.


Got a letter yesterday from University College London Hosp. It says " We are inviting you to arrange an outpatients appointment with MCD2S Reproductive Medicine (B)". I wasn't sure what it is but when i phone to ask about it.  The guy on the other line said I was  referred by my doctor in Royal Free Hosp. He can't find the referral letter but there are 18 pages of all the results of my tests. Does anyone have the same experienced?


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

pushoz - congratulations lovely!!! one of each, excellent!!! oh super well done, and can't wait to hear the names xxx


----------



## bubble123 (Jun 19, 2010)

Pushoz - Congratulations  

Pinnifold - Lets hope the 7 weeks fly by, and thanks for putting my mind at rest  

Kirky- Fingers crossed and glad to hear things are looking up x

LMS - Good luck for tomorrow

Lou - Good news about your appointment, and i hope your first day in your new job went well 

Em - Only a few more hours and your be on your happy hols  

Mossy - Welwcome

Vicky - Great photos, you must be over the moon X

Kad - Not too sure what that letter refers to, but i hope you are well x

Hope everyone else is having a lovely day   xX


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

pushoz--      on your    . hope you are having a lovely time with the family.




Mackster- hope you are ok. good luck with the visitors, try and be diplomatic and ask for a family time with DH and your boys. by the sound of thing you are doing well.


Mrs Mossy , welcome to the thread!


kirky, hope you are feeling better now   


hope everyone else is doing ok 


May


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

whizzing by with congrats to Push will try and update HOF tomorrow maybe we will have names by then


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

PUSHOZ...CONGRATS MY BAY BAY BEEEEEEEEEEEE     WHOO HOOO

JUST A QUICKIE AS HAVE MORE VISITORS HERE..

I AM VERY VERY PLEASED TO ANNOUNCE THE ARRIVAL OF ADELAIDE ROO AND HER DH'S BABY BOY...

JASPER CHAMNEY

AT 3.57 AT 7LBS 5...MUMMY AND DADDY ARE DOING VERY WELL..BUBS IS ALREADY FEEDING..

WILL READ ALL POSTS WHEN VISITORS   LEAVE...MWA XX


----------



## MrsMossy (Mar 4, 2010)

*Little Miss Sunshine* Who are you under at hammersmith? are you private or NHS?


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Congratulations Pushoz!!!!  Hurrah for one of each!!! Lots of love to all four of you!      
And hurrah for Roo!!!  


Love to everyone else - too tired to post properly...


BlancheRabbit xxx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Morning ladies,

Congrats to Adelaide Roo and DH  on the birth of Jasper   

Kad - sorry hun, haven't experienced that before as I was just under the HH xx

Bubble - hope the 2ww isn't driving you   xx

AFM - I'm going to see one of my friends today.  She had her 2nd baby  last Thursday (the day after I got my BFN).....I saw lots of babies at  the wedding I went to on Saturday so I'm sure I'll be OK, that's life  after all isn't it.  Sooooo glad I've finished work for a couple of weeks!

Hope everyone is doing well   

Em xx


----------



## kad0111 (Apr 26, 2010)

It's ok Emz i think RFH made a mistake (again). I booked the appointment with UCLH and once they get the appointment set then i will ask them again. 

Last day at work and then summer holiday woohoo!!! Need a lot of rest. Got a cold and whole body aches.

Lovely Friday to everyone


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Wishing LMS luck for repeat bloods today xx


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Good Morning ladies, I'm home. I will do my posts then update you about me. This is gonna be a long one....

LMS - Hope your blood test goes well today and you get a good result, did they mention what your level of pregnancy hormone was on 21st? Thinking of you babe xx

Ryles - Have you tested yet? Isn't today your OTD? Hope you get BFP xx

Lilac - Glad AF has shown her face and GL for your scan next week xx

Mack - Was very impressed with your 'double gunning it' I can't even imagine what that would look like Hee Hee. How are your little treasures getting on? Has your horrid rash gone? xx

Lou - Really glad you had such a lovely weekend with your family and your mw appointment went well. Hop ethe new jobs is better for you xx Only just got what POAS ment    xx

Bubble - Hope the 2ww goes quickly and doesn't send you too crazy xx

Pinni - Im SO happy your appointment went well and you will be ready to go again in 7 weeks xx

Martha - Not only are you hilarious but also a little scary! Hee Hee I bet WHSmith didn't know what hit them. Love ya xx

Vicky - Your pics are AMAZING. You must be SO happy xx

Mrs Mossy - Welcome to the thread. All the ladies on here are VERY supportive xx

TB - Hope you get your kidney stones sorted soon   . Your two sound very sweet xx

Pushoz - CONGRATULATIONS on your twinnies. A boy and a girl huh! Well done, cant wait to see some pics and hear their names. Hope your well xx xx xx

Em - Glad your getting away for a couple of weeks, that will be nice. Thank you for all your support xx 

Kad - Hope you figure out what your letter is for?!?!  xx


AFM, I came out of hospital on Wednesday afternoon, but have been so tired that I have left posting till now so I can give you my full attention.... The hospital confirmed the pregnancy and said it was well established. BUT, I still did the test HH gave me yesterday and got a   . I was SO happy as I have NEVER had that before...   . I'm still very bloated, but not in so much pain now. On the mend and doing well. Im just    that it stays that way! I have booked my scan for the 5th to find out if we join the twinnies club. Fingers crossed.

Sorry if I missed you, Love to all xxxx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Congratulations Kirky!!!! So pleased you got your  !!!!! 

Congratulations to Adelaide Roo on the birth of Jasper  

Congratulations to Push and her DH on the birth of their babies   . Hope you are all doing well and can't wait to see pics and here the names! Take care xxx

Lms - Hope you get your results nice and early so you can celebrate a BFP, I have everything crossed!  

Emz - Have a great holiday! 

Mackster - Hope you're feeling better and the midwife had some trick up her sleeve to get rid of the rash xx

 to everyone else.

AFM - 3 dyas to go!!!!


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Congrats Kirky hun xxx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Kirky on your   xx


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey congratulations Kirky, you must be over the moon!!!!!

Hope all you new mums are doing well, its really lovely to hear all the names etc...


AFM I am still waiting on the results from todays blood test - I think within outselves we believe it is over but really would just like the confirmation

xXx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

best of luck LMS   

Kirky  great news

AR and Push congrats on your new arrivals.  

Cant stop have updated HoF on reply 5 this thread for now


----------



## Lisax (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello,

I've not been on here for so long it is so nice to see BNP    

And babys being born   

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

kirky - i'm SOOOO made up for you, blimey those little eggies are making you work for your good news, fingers crossed all goes smoothly from now on xxx


Lisa - i think you mean BFP


----------



## Lisax (Feb 12, 2007)

I do sorry


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Lisax   such an innocent mistake but I am laughing


----------



## bubble123 (Jun 19, 2010)

Congratulations Kirky   Xx


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi all, well we got the phonecall and as suspected the levels had fallen so a no go for us

xXx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Oh LMS, I am so sorry


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Oh LMS Im so sorry   xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

LMS so sorry honey thinking of you xxx

Lisa great to see you been wondering how you are doing.  I see you too have some exciting news... congrats on your own "BNP!"


----------



## Pinniforum (Feb 9, 2010)

LMS so sorry sweetie. It's so hard isn't it. We're all thinking of you. 

I am thinking how to or if to tell one of my friends that another one of our friends is pregnant with no. 2 bubba. It's all so difficult isn't it. I want to ease her pain and let her know it wasn't easy for them either (although much easier than for any of us) but feel like I am not sure I should especially as it feels like I might betray my other friend.

Kirky, glad you are feeling better and many congratulations on your BFP, it's lovely to get a positive pee stick isn't it.

Pinni x


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

LMS so so sorry.      Hope you and DH are being gentle with each other - and that you come back fighting.
Kirky - hip hip hurrah!  So sorry that you've had to suffer so much for your BNP    Hope it gets much easier from now on in!
Hope everyone has a fine weekend and that the babies are letting their mothers have a little rest...


Love love
BRXXX


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Awwwww LMS...Thinking of you honey     

Kirky..really chuffed for you babes...   

Hi to our goofy Martha..u always make me    , Kimmy,Em,TB,May,Pinni,BR- NO REST TO BE HAD here..but LOVING it xxxx

gotta go..one attached as we one finger typexxx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

LMS - oh i SO sorry to read your news... i guess there's only one outcome with a falling level ?  i don't know, its a genuine question. Oh how sad     


Pinniforum - you could talk to your friend in general terms without naming  the other friend in the conversation... you could just say you know someone... that way you are not stealing the thunder and when the news breaks she will know you were protecting your other friend. Its all so difficult isn't it, to tell or not to tell.


Mackster - Oi oi!!! Goofy!!! i'm outraged    i'm not the one doing one fingered posts whilst a small child dangles from my booby, are you flippin' an omelette with the other hand? and on the landline under your chin?   
a friend from another thread swore by the dual medela pump and had a special halterneck top to express with so whilst she was expressing she could carry on with chores and doing things with the twins.... that's far too much for my tiny brain to cope with at one time, i have a very male brain in that respect, one job at one time and DON'T mither me whilst i'm doing it!


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

LMS - I'm so sorry  

Kirky - Congratulations!  You must be very relieved to be back home, look after yourself

Pushoz - Many congratulations on the arrival of your twins   

Adelaide Roo - Congratulations on the arrival of Jasper  

Lisa - lovely to see you back on here  , I've often wondered how you are.  I'm so happy for you, a natural BFP - wow!

Loubes - how is the new job going?  My 12 wk scan is on 5th Aug, it can't come soon enough - I really need some reassurance.  How have you been feeling?  I seem to spend most of my days trying not to throw up!

Em - have a lovely holiday, you deserve it

I know I've missed lots of you but this can only be a flying visit - sorry!  Sending you all lots of   

Scooter


----------



## Ryles33 (May 5, 2010)

Evening ladies, just a quickie as I am using my friends pc. 

We got burgled last Friday evening and they took my laptop plus loads of other bits. So peed off!     so I have no computer at the mo!

Anyway i tested today and it was a BFN. Absolutely devastated  We have 2 more frosties so plan to do another cycle ASAP. I have an appt to see Mr L
on 3rd August. Just waiting for AF now  Kinda knew that it was gonna be a BFN though just had that feeling.

Anyway hope everyone else is doing Ok.

KISS KISS


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

NEW HOME LADIES!!!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242998.new#new


----------

